# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ի՞նչն է ձեզ վանում հակառակ սեռի մեջ

## Rhayader

Այս թեմայում եկեք քննարկենք առավել հաճախ հանդիպող թերությունները, որոնք մեր մոտ հակակրանք են առաջացնում հակառակ սեռի մեջ: Կսկսեմ ես:
*Պրոբլեմ համար մեկ. «Տուտուզի՜կը (c) չափի մեջ է լավ»*
Ցավոք, տուտուզի՜կների (c) հարցում մեր ազգին աստվածները տվել՝ չեն խնայել: Մասնավորապես, պասիվ կենսակերպի, սխալ սննդի ու այլ պատճառներով Հայաստանում շատ են «բողկ» (հաստատուտուզի՜կ (c) սովորական), «սոխ» (հաստատուտուզի՜կ (c) ռաստյաժկավոր) ու ծայրահեղ՝ «սխտոր» (խիստհաստատուտուզի՜կ (c) նեղաթումբան) կառուցվածքի տեր աղջիկները: Խոսքը վերաբերում է ոչ թե գիրուկներին :Love: , այլ նիհար-միհար, բայց 70-60-140 գաբարիտներով աղջիկներին: Ամենայն անկեղծությամբ, մի անգամ Կապանի ճանապարհին մի աղջիկ տեսա, նույնիսկ վախենալի էր նայելը: Տուտուզի՜կի (c) շրջագիծն, առանց չափազանցնելու, գերազանցում էր կրծքի շրջագծին մոտ երկու-երկուսուկես անգամ: Այնինչ մի փոքր ավելի առողջ ապրելակերպ վարելու դեպքում շատ հեշտ կարելի է խուսափել այս պրոբլեմից:
*Պրոբլեմ համար երկու. «Փորի վրա գրպաններ պահելու վնասները»*
Ծալքեր փորի վրա. դա սարսափելի է: Խորն ու բազմամակարդակ, ինչպես Դանթեի «Դժոխքը», քրտնախաշ ու բուրումնավետ, ինչպես Սեյթի նասկիները, կախված, ինչպես Կտուլհուի ֆհտագնները: Այնինչ նրանց հախից կարելի է գալ ընդամենը օրեկան 20 պրեսս անելով:
*Պրոբլեմ համար երեք. «Ծեղ բարձրացնելն էլ է ուժի բան»*
Երբ աղջիկները համարում են, որ իրենց պետք չի ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ լինել, դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանք պետք է ընդունակ չլինեն գոնե տաս ժիմ անել, քսան պրես, քսան կքանստում ու տաս հատ տաս վայրկյանանոց «կոբրա»: Ամեն մարդ պարտավոր է բավականաչափ մկան ունենա, որ սեփական մարմինը տանի: Չափից դուրս թույլ ու ոչ աթլետիկ աղջիկները նույնպես վանում են ինձ:
*Պրոբլեմ համար չորս. «Եվրովերանորոգում»*
Կարծում եմ, շատերն իմ հետ կհամաձայնեն, որ հայ աղջիկներից շատերը դեմքի վրա այնքան կոսմետիկա են օգտագործում, որ անհնարին է նույնիսկ մաշկի նախնական գույնն ու պիգմենտացիան պարզել: Զվարճալի արդյունք է ստացվում, երբ աղջիկը դեմքը սպիտակեցնում է տոնալ կրեմով (ատում եմ), ու ստացվում է՝ դեմքը մի գույնի է, վիզն՝ ուրիշ:
*Պրոբլեմ համար չորս. «Ինչպես վարդերը դրախտի»*
Որոշ աղջիկներ օգտագործում են այպիսի էժանագին օծանելիք ու այնպիսի սարսափելի դոզաներով, որ իմ մոտ գլխապտույտ ու սրտխառնոց է առաջացնում: Նամանավանդ վերելակներում: Աղջիկներ, պատկերացրեք՝ տղամարդու հետ լիֆտով գնաք, իսկ նա անընդհատ ծխի: Էժանագին ու չարաշահած օծանելիքը շատ ավելի սարսափելի է: Նամանավանդ այսպես կոչված «ֆերամոններով» օծանելիքները, որոնք ավելի տհաճ ու ճնշող, գլխացավ առաջացնող ազդեցություն են ունենում:

Լավ, ես դեռ կշարունակեմ ցուցակս: Հիմա ձեր հերթն է:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), Adriano (01.04.2010), Arpine (02.08.2011), Askalaf (02.04.2010), Chilly (01.04.2010), E-la Via (01.04.2010), Enna Adoly (03.12.2013), h.s. (04.04.2010), Kita (31.03.2010), Leo Negri (01.04.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (31.03.2010), Quyr Qery (03.12.2011), Ruby Rue (04.08.2012), SSS (01.04.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013), Yevuk (31.03.2010), _DEATH_ (01.04.2010), Գանգրահեր (23.11.2010), Ժունդիայի (31.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (01.04.2010), Մանուլ (31.03.2010), Մինա (02.02.2012), ՆանՍ (26.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010), Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Լավ թեմա է  :Smile:  Այս պահին միայն մի բան միտքս եկավ:

Ահավոր վանում է, երբ հայ աղջիկը *առանց պատճառի* ռուսերեն է խոսում: Աշխատատում եմ սլավոնական համալսարանի հարևանությամբ և անընդհատ ակամա լսում եմ աղջիկների ռուսերեն խոսակցությունները միմյանց հետ, երբ անզեն ականջով հասկացվում է, որ ռուսերենը նրանց մայրենի լեզուն չէ: Խոսքը այն դեպքերի մասին չէ, երբ զրուցակիցդ հայերեն լավ չի հասկանում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), davidus (31.03.2010), E-la Via (01.04.2010), impression (31.03.2010), Rammstein (31.03.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013), _DEATH_ (01.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (01.04.2010), Ձայնալար (01.04.2010), մարիօ (28.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Լավ թեմա է  Այս պահին միայն մի բան միտքս եկավ:
> 
> Ահավոր վանում է, երբ հայ աղջիկը *առանց պատճառի* ռուսերեն է խոսում: Աշխատատում եմ սլավոնական համալսարանի հարևանությամբ և անընդհատ ակամա լսում եմ աղջիկների ռուսերեն խոսակցությունները միմյանց հետ, երբ անզեն ականջով հասկացվում է, որ ռուսերենը նրանց մայրենի լեզուն չէ: Խոսքը այն դեպքերի մասին չէ, երբ զրուցակիցդ հայերեն լավ չի հասկանում:


Դե, դա պրո-սովետական քաղքենի միջավայրից է գալիս, երբ ռուսերեն խոսելը համարվում էր ինտելիգենցիայի նշան:
Ասենք՝ ռուսախոս լինելը դեռ կարելի է հասկանալ, բայց որ հայախոսները սկսում են իրենց «ой, да щто ви гыварите»-ները, մի կողմից ծիծաղելի է, մյուս կողմից՝ ողբալի:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), E-la Via (01.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (31.03.2010), Արևածագ (31.03.2010), Գանգրահեր (23.11.2010), Ձայնալար (01.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

1. Քթի տակի մեծ խալը, որ վրեն մի քանի սանտիմետր մազ ա աճում 7-8 հատ: :Bad: 
2. Խիտ-խիտ պզուկները: Ճակատի վրա ոչինչ, բայց որ թշերի վրա ա ըլնում… :Bad: 
3. Քթի ու թշերի վրի մի քանի հատ մեծ-մեծ գորտնուկները:
4. Սալերը, որ էնքան էն դեմքից կախվում, ոնց որ բուլդոգ ըլնի:
5. Քթի տակի թրաշը: :Bad: 
6. Մորուքային մազերը: :Bad: 
7. Մազեր քթի վրա:
8. Մազեր ականջների վրա:
9. Մազեր աչքերից ներքև:
10. Մազեր թևերի տակ, եթե շատ երկար են: :Bad: 
11. Մազեր թևի վրա:
12. Մազեր ոտերի վրա, եթե իմից խիտ են: :Bad: 
13. Ու էդ ամենից բացի, պետք ա ահավոր հոտ գա… :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), armen9494 (17.07.2013), E-la Via (01.04.2010), Freeman (04.03.2011), h.s. (04.04.2010), SSS (01.04.2010), Ungrateful (31.03.2010), VisTolog (01.04.2010), Zhor(ARM) (20.05.2011), Արծիվ (01.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Ահավոր վանում են «բերանները բաց» տղաները, իմա՝ ամեն ախմախ բանի վրա անշնորհք հռհռացող (մի տեսակ սենց զզվելի, խիստ գոմիկաքյառթական ծիծաղի ձև կա է, ֆու, որ մի պահ հիշեցնում է մեր բարեկամ ավանակների զռռոցը. Ռայադեր, կիմանաս. Կապանում անխտիր բոլոր թաղերում տենց մի երկուսը կան. մեկ էլ մնում-մնում, սկսում են «աաա՜ - ի՜, աաա՜ - ի՜, ի՜ ի՜ ի՜ ի՜ :LOL: ), մեկ էլ անիմաստ ու բնավ ոչ տեղին անլուրջ ու հատկապես երկարաձգվող կամ հարատևող թեթևսոլիկ պահվածքը: :Bad:  Տանել չեմ կարողանում նաև խոսքի մեջ գերակշռող ժարգոնը: Խոսքը վերաբերում է ծանր դեպքերին: Թե չէ հատուկենտ ես էլ եմ օգտագործում: :Blush:  Իսկ ամենագարշելին գռեհիկ, դիմացինին (կամ հետևինին կամ կապ չունի ում) ծաղրող ու նվաստացնող «կատակներ» անողներն են:  :Bad:  Առայժմ այսքանը: :/

----------

Ameli (19.05.2011), Chilly (01.04.2010), E-la Via (01.04.2010), h.s. (04.04.2010), Hripsimee (08.04.2010), Rammstein (31.03.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), Sophie (01.04.2010), SSS (01.04.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013), VisTolog (01.04.2010), Yevuk (31.03.2010), Zhor(ARM) (20.05.2011), Արևածագ (31.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (01.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2010), Ուլուանա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Hda

> 1. Քթի տակի մեծ խալը, որ վրեն մի քանի սանտիմետր մազ ա աճում 7-8 հատ:
> 2. Խիտ-խիտ պզուկները: Ճակատի վրա ոչինչ, բայց որ թշերի վրա ա ըլնում…
> 3. Քթի ու թշերի վրի մի քանի հատ մեծ-մեծ գորտնուկները:
> 4. Սալերը, որ էնքան էն դեմքից կախվում, ոնց որ բուլդոգ ըլնի:
> 5. Քթի տակի թրաշը:
> 6. Մորուքային մազերը:
> 7. Մազեր քթի վրա:
> 8. Մազեր ականջների վրա:
> 9. Մազեր աչքերից ներքև:
> ...


էտի չեղավ հակառակ սեռ, էտ եղավ նույն սեռ :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), Arpine (17.07.2013), davidus (31.03.2010), E-la Via (01.04.2010), h.s. (04.04.2010), impression (31.03.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), Rammstein (31.03.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013), VisTolog (01.04.2010), Yellow Raven (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Աբելյան (01.04.2010), Արծիվ (01.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Ձայնալար (01.04.2010), Մինա (02.02.2012), Ուլուանա (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> 11. Մազեր թևի վրա:


 :Shok: Իսկ իմ կարծիքով՝ ավելի լավ է թևերի վրայի բնական աղվամազը (կամ դրանից քիչ ավելի կոպիտ, դե ոնց որ լինում ա) թողնել, քան թե դեպիլյացիա անել. արտաքինից որ նայում ես, թվում է, թե լրիվ մաքուր է, բայց որ պատահաբար կպնում ես, տղամարդու մի օրվա եկած թրաշից էլ ուժեղ ա ծակում, բռռռ... :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), Ameli (19.05.2011), Arpine (02.08.2011), E-la Via (01.04.2010), lusattik (15.04.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), Sophie (01.04.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013), Tanamasi (04.04.2010), VisTolog (01.04.2010), Yeghoyan (01.04.2010), Գանգրահեր (23.11.2010), Լուսաբեր (01.04.2010), Ձայնալար (01.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2010), Ուլուանա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ *մի այլ կարգի* վանում են *լյաչառությունն ու կապրիզնիությունը*  :Bad: x10: Իրավիճակ, ինքս եմ իմ ոչախտեցիական աչքերով կողքից տեսել՝
Տղա ու աղջիկ գիշերը ժամը 23:30ի կողմերը մոտիկանում են ապարատին /էն ապարատներից, որ խաղալիք ես հանում/, ու էս տղան փորձում ա ընկերուհու համար մեկը հանել՝ հատկապես այն, որը որ աղջիկը հավանել էր: Մի տասնյակ անհաջող փորձերից հետո տղան ասում ա.
-Կյանքս, 100 կոպեկանոցներս պրծան ուժե, համ էլ էս մեկը հաստատ դուրս եկողը չի, տեղը պինդ ա:
Ու գնա՜ց  :Smile: 
-Վա՜յ  :Shout:  Չէէէէէէ՜  :Beee:  Ես սրանից եմ ուզու՜մ  :Shout: 
Ու էս աղջիկը սկսեց բարձրաձայն գոռալ փողոցի մեջտեղը: Էս տղեն էլ, շփոթահար, խիար կըդրած, չգիտեր՝ գիշերվա կեսին մոտակայքում բաց խանութ փնտրել՝ փող մանրելու համար, թե՞ ընկերուհուն «կարգի հրավիրել»:
Բայց դե, իմհ_ը_կ_ը_ *հասնում ա տղային*: Մենակ *անխելք*, միայն *պրյոմնիկագանգ* ջահիլը կարար էդպիսինի հետ ընկերություն աներ: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա. մարդ պիտի գոնե մի քիչ հավասարակշռված ու հանդուրժող լինի: Մանավանդ էլ որ մարդը աղջիկ մարդ ա:  :Xeloq:  Ըդենց չի՞:



> Ռայադեր, կիմանաս.


Էդ խի՞ մենակ Ռայադերը որ  :Huh:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), Ameli (19.05.2011), cold skin (01.04.2010), E-la Via (01.04.2010), h.s. (04.04.2010), lusattik (15.04.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), Ungrateful (31.03.2010), VisTolog (01.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, որ կանանց հոտառությունը երեք անգամ սուր է տղամարդկանց հոտառությունից: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք,բառացիորեն ի՞նչ շան չարչարանք ենք քաշում հասարակական տրանսպորտում ամռանը երթևեկելիս, չնայած էնպիսի «բուրավետ» տղամարդիկ կան, որ ձմռանը թե նրանցից մեկը ավտոբուսի առջևի դռնից էլ մտնի , ես հետևի դռան մոտ սրտխառնուք կստանամ: :Bad: 
Ինքնասիրահարվածությունը՝ արևն իր գլխի շուրջ է պտտվում: Իրա ավտոն, իրա «օբյեկտը», իրա «ընգերները», իրա «փայլացրած կոշիկները»:
Գլուխգովանությունը, հատկապես կանանց նկատմամբ տարած հաղթանակների առումով: Թե մի կարգին «պատին դեմ տվող լինի»՝ կպարզվի, որ իմպոտենտ է:
Դոգմատիկ, քարահղկման ոչ մի հաստոցով չմշակվող մտածողությունը, որի փայլատակումներից են՝«կնոջ մազը երկար՝ խելքը կարճ», «կանայք մարդկանց բարեկամներն են», «Կնգադ լսի՝ հակառակն արա» և այլն:
Կարծես թե ուզում էի գրել« քյառթուներն» իրենց բոլոր դրսևորումներով: :Bad:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), AniwaR (31.03.2010), Arpine (17.07.2013), Askalaf (02.04.2010), cold skin (01.04.2010), E-la Via (01.04.2010), Hda (01.04.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (31.03.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), Sophie (01.04.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013), Vardik! (21.10.2013), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Դեկադա (31.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (01.04.2010), Մինա (02.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով՝ ավելի լավ է թևերի վրայի բնական աղվամազը (կամ դրանից քիչ ավելի կոպիտ, դե ոնց որ լինում ա) թողնել, քան թե դեպիլյացիա անել. արտաքինից որ նայում ես, թվում է, թե լրիվ մաքուր է, բայց որ պատահաբար կպնում ես, տղամարդու մի օրվա եկած թրաշից էլ ուժեղ ա ծակում, բռռռ...


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ձեռքերի վրայի աղվամազն, իհարկե՝ չափի մեջ, նույնիսկ հաճելի է: Ոչ թե «օձի կաշի»:



> Մազեր թևերի տակ, եթե շատ երկար են:


Իսկ եթե մի շաբաթվա թրաշ է, ապա կարելի է, հա՞ :Bad:  Իմխո, թևատակի մազերը տհաճ ու հակահիգիենիկ երևույթ են՝ անկախ սեռից:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), AniwaR (31.03.2010), E-la Via (01.04.2010), impression (31.03.2010), lusattik (15.04.2010), SSS (01.04.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013), Tanamasi (04.04.2010), Yellow Raven (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013)

----------


## Արևածագ

Աչքիս էս «Էլ ՝գող փիսո, Էլ՝ քաչալ շուն» թեման հիմա կփակվի: Չուկն ու՞ր ա... :Think:

----------

lusattik (15.04.2010), Zhor(ARM) (20.05.2011)

----------


## Norton

1.Կոսմետիկա պետք է այնքան լինի ու այնպիսի ճաշակով, որ արհեստականությունը դեմքի վրա չզգաս:
2.Լվացք անելով ծամելը կամ թեկուզ ճպացնելով: Կարողա շատ լավ տպավորություն ունենամ, բայց մի հատ ծամոն վայրենի ձևով ծամելը սաղ տպավորությունը փչացնի:
3.Հագնվածը պետքա ճաշակով լինի ու կարևորը չափսերով համապատասխան: Ահավոր վանումա, երբ ամեն 2 րոպեն մեկ մի տեղը քաշել դզելու անհրաժեշտություն են ունենում: Մեկը ներքև, մյուսը վերև :LOL: 
4.Աչքերի կլեոպատրա ստիլի քսվելը:
5.այլ առանձնահատկություններ:Ճ

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), Adriano (01.04.2010), Ariadna (01.04.2010), Askalaf (02.04.2010), E-la Via (01.04.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), Ungrateful (31.03.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Աբելյան (01.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (31.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Էհ, չեմ կարծում, որ Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը թույլ է տալիս բացասական կարծիք արտահայտել միայն քաղաքական թեմայով ու միայն գործող կառավարության նկատմամբ (ինչքան էլ որ իրականում այդպես չլինի):
Ու եթե որոշ մարդիկ իրենց կարծիքը բավականին կոպիտ ու ոչ էթիկ ձևով են արտահայտում (ջղայնացած նայում ա H.a.y.k.o.-ին), դա իրենց, ոչ թե թեմայի պրոբլեմն է:

----------

VisTolog (01.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Լվացք անելով ծամելը կամ թեկուզ ճպացնելով: Կարողա շատ լավ տպավորություն ունենամ, բայց մի հատ ծամոն վայրենի ձևով ծամելը սաղ տպավորությունը փչացնի:


 :Yes:  Սա նաև տղաներին ա վերաբերում: Ինձ էս տիպի տղաները ահավոր վանում են: 

Մնացածը հետո կգրեմ  :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), Ameli (19.05.2011), E-la Via (01.04.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (01.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> *Պրոբլեմ համար երկու. «Փորի վրա գրպաններ պահելու վնասները»*
> Ծալքեր փորի վրա. դա սարսափելի է:


 Բա վզի՞նը  :Sad: : Չգիտեմ` ինչից ա, չաղությունից չի, երևի չեն հետևում, դրանից ա, բայց ահավոր անդուր ա  :Sad: :

----------

E-la Via (01.04.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բա վզի՞նը : Չգիտեմ` ինչից ա, չաղությունից չի, երևի չեն հետևում, դրանից ա, բայց ահավոր անդուր ա :


Տղաների մոտ վզի վրայի ծալքեր այդքան հաճա՞խ են հանդիպում: Երևի գեր տղաների մոտ, բայց դե նրանց ներելի է: Բացի դրանից՝ վիզը դեռ «օդափոխվում» է:

----------

VisTolog (01.04.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Տղաների մոտ վզի վրայի ծալքեր այդքան հաճա՞խ են հանդիպում: Երևի գեր տղաների մոտ, բայց դե նրանց ներելի է: Բացի դրանից՝ վիզը դեռ «օդափոխվում» է:


 Աղջիկների մասին էր խոսքը  :Blush: : Ինձ թվաց, որ քո գրածն եմ մեջբերել, ուրեմն հասկանալի ա, դրա համար չգրեցի էլ:

----------


## Rhayader

*Հակառակ* սեռի մոտ, Մանուլ :Wink:  ի միջի այլոց, շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել հենց քո կարծիքը՝ բավականին գրավիչ աղջիկ, ով ոչ մի աչքի ընկնող վանող գիծ, գոնե իմ տեսանկյունից, չունի. կարծում եմ, հենց նման մարդկանց տեսանկյունն, իմ կարծիքով, տղաները պետք է առավել ուշադիր կարդան: Ի՞նչ պետք է ասի/անի տղամարդը, որ վանի քեզ: Կամ՝ արտաքինի ի՞նչ ատրիբուտիկա պետք է ունենա, որ դա քո մոտ տհաճություն առաջացնի:

----------

Մանուլ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

H.a.y.k.o.-ի գրառմանը պատահաբար շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի… Թեև որոշ կետեր ընդունելի են... :Think: 

Տանել չեմ կարողանում ինքնասիրահարված, չափազանց կոկիկ (էն որ ցանկացած աղջիկ մոտները փնթիության մարմնացում է երևում), իրենցից հետո ամենաշատը հայելին սիրող, պպզած, յուրաքանչյուր անցնող աղջկա հետևից կամ դիմացից որևէ արտահայտություն անելը սրբազան պարտականություն համարող, խելացի, բայց իրենց խելացիությունը մարդկանց ճնշելու համար օգտագործող, աղջկա միջոցով ինքնահաստատվող, միայն ռաբիս, ռոք կամ ջազ լսող (նայած որն է տվյալ «քուչում» ճաշակի էտալոն համարվում) և էլի մի երկու էջ թվարկելու ենթակա նմանատիպ հատկանիշներ ունեցող հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին

----------

Ameli (19.05.2011), E-la Via (01.04.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013), մարիօ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Օ, հիշեցի. մի աղջկա նկատմամբ բավականին շատ անտիպատիա առաջացավ, երբ նա ամենայն լրջությամբ սկսեց ինձ համոզել, որ տղամարդու ամենակարևոր դրական գծերից է նրա աշխատավարձը:
Չեմ սիրում «ազատ» թվալ փորձող, բայց վուլգար աղջիկներին: Կամ աղջիկներին, ովքեր հարբում են ու զանգում ինձ ու իրենց տուն են կանչում՝ լրիվ ակնհայտ (ու մեր հարաբերությունների բնույթից ու դրությունից չբխող) նկատառումներով, ենթադրելով, որ եթե ես տղամարդ եմ, ապա «Պատրաստ Աշխատանքի ու Պաշտպանության» լոզունգն առաջ գցած՝ պետք է միշտ պատրաստ լինեմ ցանկացած աղջկա հետ սեքսով զբաղվել: Այս դեպքում կարելի է ասել, որ ես սեռական դիսկրիմինացիայի զոհ եմ: :Angry2:  չխառնել այն աղջիկների հետ, ովքեր խմում են, զանգում ինձ ու կանչում միասին խմելու :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (01.04.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Էլի հիշեցի))) երբ էքսերիցս մեկին (երբ դեռ էքս չէր) տվեցի Տորի Ամոսի «Under the Pink» ալբոմը, նա ասաց, որ իրեն դուր չի եկել, որովհետև «էմոցիոնալ էր», իսկ ամեն էմոցիոնալ բան, ըստ նրա, շատ վատ է: Նման «գաղափարներն» ամենից հաճախ իմ մոտ անտիպատիա են առաջացնում, եթե մինչ այդ աղջկան լուրջ եմ վերաբերվել: Կոնկրետ այդ դեպքում խիստ նպաստեցին նրա շտապ «էքսացմանը»:

----------

Ariadna (01.04.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

Վանում են արհեստական աղջիկները… խոսքս մանեկենների մասին չի, ոչ էլ` սեքսի տիկնիկների։

----------


## Rhayader

> Վանում են արհեստական աղջիկները… խոսքս մանեկենների մասին չի, ոչ էլ` սեքսի տիկնիկների։


Փաստորեն, սեքս-տիկնիկները քեզ ձգում են :LOL:

----------

AniwaR (31.03.2010), davidus (01.04.2010), VisTolog (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Մինա (02.02.2012), Ռեդ (01.04.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Նարե

Առաջին իսկ պահից անհետադարձ վանում է տարիքով հասուն հակառակ սեռի ուղեղի՝ դեռահասության շրջանում մնացած լինելը, երբ կարգին տղու նշան է դասին հեռախոսի ձայն չանջատելը, որ զանգելուց բոլորը լսեն  կինոների կինո "Բրիգադայի" երաժշտությունը, երբ ակնհայտ սուտը ու այստեղ-այնտեղ հավայի լոպազանալը թաքցնելու համար կարող են ասել,"շան տղա լինեմ, թե տենց բան եմ ասել", երբ սևության ու ծիծակության ճշտի դպրոցից այն կողմ ոչինչ չկա ու չի էլ կարող լինել:

----------

Ariadna (01.04.2010), Arpine (17.07.2013), Cindrella Man (13.11.2011), E-la Via (01.04.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), Morg (24.11.2010), Rhayader (01.04.2010), Ungrateful (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Աբելյան (01.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Ձայնալար (01.04.2010), Մանուլ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ձեռքերի վրայի աղվամազն, իհարկե՝ չափի մեջ, նույնիսկ հաճելի է: Ոչ թե «օձի կաշի»:
> 
> Իսկ եթե մի շաբաթվա թրաշ է, ապա կարելի է, հա՞ Իմխո, թևատակի մազերը տհաճ ու հակահիգիենիկ երևույթ են՝ անկախ սեռից:


Ոչ թե կարելի ա, այլ ներելի ա: :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ոչ թե կարելի ա, այլ ներելի ա:


Կաշմառ :Shok:  չնայած՝ ինչքան մարդ, այնքան ճաշակ: :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Փաստորեն, սեքս-տիկնիկները քեզ ձգում են


Եթե էնքան եմ սովածանում, որ կարանամ պլաստմաս ուտեմ, ապա հա, ձգում են մի այլ կարգի։

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (01.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Սեմուշկա չռթելը: Բան չեմ կարա անեմ, վանումա ու վերջ:

----------

Ameli (19.05.2011), E-la Via (01.04.2010), Արևածագ (01.04.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Քյառթույությունը դե էլ չեմ ասում... տխուր թեմայա...  :Sad: 

Վանում են "նուրբիկ" ու "մամայի բալա" տղաները։ Տղան պետք ա "տնային բույս" չլինի, հարմարված լինի բոլոր տեսակի կյանքի պայմաններին, որ կարողանա ցանկացած իրադրությունում ճիշտ կողմնորոշվել։ Ու բնականաբար, կարողանա որոշումներ ընդունել՝ գիտակցելով պատասխանատվությունը։

Վանում են ժլատ, կամ մանրախնդիր (мелочник) տղաները։ Տղային սազում ա մի քիչ ավելի առատաձեռն լինել… Էնքան անդուր ա, երբ տեսնում ես մի առիթով պետք ա փող ծախսի ու "ժալետչիկություն" ա անում  :LOL:  արդյունքում, մեկ ա, պետք ա ծախսի, տարբերակ չունի, բայց համ էլ զգում ես, որ ինքը իրան մեջից ուտում ա... ուժսսս  :Bad:  

Ձգտումներ չունենալը ու շատի չձգտելը... Չեմ սիրում լճացած, տեղում դոփող մարդկանց… Մարդը պետք է ունենա հետաքրքրություններ, ձգտի լավագույնը լինել, ձգտի հաջողությունների։ Իմ համար դա կարևոր ա, քանի որ հոգնած մարդկանց կողքը ես էլ եմ դառնում հոգնած, իսկ իմ համար դա անտանելի ա :Sad:

----------

Chilly (01.04.2010), Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), E-la Via (01.04.2010), Farfalla (01.04.2010), Rhayader (01.04.2010), VisTolog (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), _DEATH_ (01.04.2010), Արևածագ (01.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.04.2010), Երկնային (01.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (01.04.2010), Մանուլ (01.04.2010), Ուլուանա (01.04.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Կարդում եմ ու ուրախանում: Հետաքրքիրա դեռ էստեղ ոչ մի աղջիկ չի հավանել քյառթությությունը, բայց արի ու տես որ քյառթուները ընգերուհիների պակաս չեն զգում: Դա շատ ցավալի է, դա նշանակում է որ այդ երևույթը խիստ պահանջարկ է վայելում մեր հասարակությունում :Bad:  :
Մի խոսքով ես էլ ասեմ, որ ամենանտանելին ինձ համար քյառթու տղամարդնա , վայ ոնց են վրաս ազդում չեմ կարա բացատրեմ: Հենց տեսնում եմ սպիտակ սպառտիվկով ու մատերին մի 3 գոնդոլ մատանիով տղա վատանում եմ, հա վզին էլ մի հատ հաստ ոսկի վզնոց: Խոսալը, մտածելը, բազարները  :Bad: ... ոնցոր հատուկ ինչ որ զոմբիաքյառուական վարժարանից լինեն բոլորը, էս ինչ ախտ է կպել մեր հայ տղաներին: Միթե բուժել հնարավոր չի: Ու ամենավատն այն է, որ  իրենց թվում է,  որ իրանք վերջն են  :LOL: ` "*Բեսամբթ դզող կերպար են*" իրանց լեզվով (ուշադիր եղեք սա արտասանվում է հանդիսավոր գլուխը առաջ ետ տանելով :LOL: );

----------

E-la Via (01.04.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), Rhayader (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Արևածագ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Կարդում եմ ու ուրախանում: Հետաքրքիրա դեռ էստեղ ոչ մի աղջիկ չի հավանել քյառթությությունը, բայց արի ու տես որ քյառթուները ընգերուհիների պակաս չեն զգում: Դա շատ ցավալի է, դա նշանակում է որ այդ երևույթը խիստ պահանջարկ է վայելում մեր հասարակությունում :........


Դա նաև ուրիշ բան էլ կարա նշանակի.
1. կան նաև քյառթու աղջիկներ, ում համար դա նորմալ տղայի կերպար է,
2. կան աղջիկեր, որ թեև ասում են, որ տանել չեն կարողանում քյարթուներին, այնուամենայնիվ՝ համակերպվում են  :Blink:

----------

Chilly (01.04.2010), E-la Via (01.04.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), SSS (01.04.2010), Արևածագ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> 1. Քթի տակի մեծ խալը, որ վրեն մի քանի սանտիմետր մազ ա աճում 7-8 հատ:
> 2. Խիտ-խիտ պզուկները: Ճակատի վրա ոչինչ, բայց որ թշերի վրա ա ըլնում…
> 3. Քթի ու թշերի վրի մի քանի հատ մեծ-մեծ գորտնուկները:
> 4. Սալերը, որ էնքան էն դեմքից կախվում, ոնց որ բուլդոգ ըլնի:
> 5. Քթի տակի թրաշը:
> 6. Մորուքային մազերը:
> 7. Մազեր քթի վրա:
> 8. Մազեր ականջների վրա:
> 9. Մազեր աչքերից ներքև:
> ...


Մի խոսքով դու մոդել ես փնտրում, ոնց ըլնի էտ թերություններից մեկը հաստատ կունենա  :Smile:

----------


## SSS

> 2. կան աղջիկեր, որ թեև ասում են, որ տանել չեն կարողանում քյարթուներին, այնուամենայնիվ՝ համակերպվում են


Կարծում եմ ավելի մոտ է իրականությանը,բայց մի բան էլ ասեմ էլի հետո էլ ասում եք քյարթուները քթները խոթում են սրա նրա կյանք..բա մենք ինչ ենք անում...մեզ ինչ թե նրանք ընկերուհի ունեն թե չէ,կամ առավել ևս 'ով է նրանց ընկերուհին..խոսքս կոնկրետ ոչ ոքին չի վերաբերվում ,բայց կար հարց որին ընդամենը կարելի էր պատասխանել այս ինչ կամ այն ինչը և ոչ ,ովքեր են  նրանց ընկերուհիները կամ ...

Ինձ ահավոր վանում է տղայի ճկույթի երկարացրած եղունգը :Bad:

----------

Chilly (01.04.2010), Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Երկնային (01.04.2010), Կաթիլ (01.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010), Ուլուանա (01.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (01.04.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Տանել չեմ կարողանում բամբասկոտ տղաներին: Որ կարան ժամերով նստեն ու ինչ-որ աղջկա ոսկորները լվանան: 
Մեկ  էլ վանում եմ պարապ տղաները, որ բան ու գործ չունեն, լույսը չբացված իրանք արդեն կանգնած են շենքի բակում ու ամեն անցնողի հետևից ինչ անուն ասես չեն դնում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), Ameli (19.05.2011), Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), E-la Via (01.04.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rammstein (02.04.2010), SSS (01.04.2010), VisTolog (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Երկնային (01.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (01.04.2010), Կաթիլ (01.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010), Ուլուանա (01.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ահավոր չեմ սիրում, երբ որ աղջիկը ուռում ա, Բրաբուս ա քշում, ճամփին էլ կարմիրի տակ չի կայնում, երբ որ թզբեխով ա ֆռֆռում, գլուխը խուզում ա, մեկ էլ երբ որ անունը Եղիշ ա ըլնում… :Bad:

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Moonwalker (30.10.2012), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Դարք (01.04.2010), Հայկօ (02.04.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ահավոր չեմ սիրում, երբ որ աղջիկը ուռում ա, Բրաբուս ա քշում, ճամփին էլ կարմիրի տակ չի կայնում,


+ երբ որ գայիշնիկը կանգնացնում ա, իջնում ու թքում ա գայիշնիկի դեմքին ...  :Bad:

----------

Freeman (04.03.2011), Աբելյան (01.04.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մի խոսքով դու մոդել ես փնտրում, ոնց ըլնի էտ թերություններից մեկը հաստատ կունենա


Օրինակ Հասմիկ Կարապետյանը դրանցից ո՞ր մեկն ունի: :Jpit:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Օրինակ Հասմիկ Կարապետյանը դրանցից ո՞ր մեկն ունի:


էէէէէէէէէէտքա՞ն տգեղա Հասմիկը  :Shok:  ես էլ կարծում էի Միսս Արմենիանա  :Smile: 
կատակը մի կողմ Հասմիկը շատ կոլոտա բայց ոչինչ ԿՈՒՏՎԻ սառը վիճակում  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> էէէէէէէէէէտքա՞ն տգեղա Հասմիկը  ես էլ կարծում էի Միսս Արմենիանա 
> կատակը մի կողմ Հասմիկը շատ կոլոտա բայց ոչինչ ԿՈՒՏՎԻ սառը վիճակում


Կոլոտությունը հեչ: :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (01.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ահավոր չեմ սիրում, երբ որ աղջիկը ուռում ա, Բրաբուս ա քշում, ճամփին էլ կարմիրի տակ չի կայնում, երբ որ թզբեխով ա ֆռֆռում, գլուխը խուզում ա, մեկ էլ երբ որ անունը Եղիշ ա ըլնում…


Էտ էլի եղավ նույն սեռ  :LOL: 
Իսկ ես սիրում եմ ղեկին նստած աղջիկներին: :Rolleyes: 





> Տանել չեմ կարողանում բամբասկոտ տղաներին: Որ կարան ժամերով նստեն ու ինչ-որ աղջկա ոսկորները լվանան: 
> Մեկ  էլ վանում եմ պարապ տղաները, որ բան ու գործ չունեն, լույսը չբացված իրանք արդեն կանգնած են շենքի բակում ու ամեն անցնողի հետևից ինչ անուն ասես չեն դնում:


Դրա համար, աղջիկը չպետքա էսպիսին լինի`  :Jpit: 




> 1. Քթի տակի մեծ խալը, որ վրեն մի քանի սանտիմետր մազ ա աճում 7-8 հատ:
> 2. Խիտ-խիտ պզուկները: Ճակատի վրա ոչինչ, բայց որ թշերի վրա ա ըլնում…
> 3. Քթի ու թշերի վրի մի քանի հատ մեծ-մեծ գորտնուկները:
> 4. Սալերը, որ էնքան էն դեմքից կախվում, ոնց որ բուլդոգ ըլնի:
> 5. Քթի տակի թրաշը:
> 6. Մորուքային մազերը:
> 7. Մազեր քթի վրա:
> 8. Մազեր ականջների վրա:
> 9. Մազեր աչքերից ներքև:
> ...


 :LOL:

----------

Chilly (01.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Աբելյան (01.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Իհարկե լրիվ գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, բայց ըստ սկզբի գրագումների հասկանալի է, որ շատերը փնտրում են իդեալական մի մարդու, որը իրականում գոյություն չունի:
Խոսում եք աղջիկների ոչ ցանկալի մազերի մասին, առանց գիտակցելու, որ այդ ամնե ինչի ազդեցությունը Երևանի աղտոտված օդն է ու գործարանների արտանետումները:
Իսկ դուք` տղաներ, երբեք չե՞ք մտածել, որ դուք *մազածածկույթ* եք հիշեցնում, որտեղ նայես մազ ա, գիտեք աղջկան դա հաճելի ա: 

Իսկ ինձ վանում են թուլանորթ ու ոչ ինքնուրույն տղամարդիկ, որոնք չեն գնահատում իրենց ընտտրյալին, որոնք մտածում են, որ դիմացինը ավելի լավ խորհրդատու է, քան մերձավորդ: Իսկ արտաքինի հետ կապված / մեր քյարթ աղբերները սրբություն են, խոսքը նրանց մոդայիկ ու միասև արտաքինի մասին չէ :LOL: / ես այդքան էլ ուշադիր չեմ թե այդ մարդու շորերը կեղտոտ են թե մաքուր, սանրված է թե չէ, միայն թե հոտ չգա մնացածը տանելի է …

----------

Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), Minerva (02.04.2010), Miss Elegance (01.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Արևածագ (01.04.2010), մարիօ (28.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (01.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես մարդուն տեսնելուց, առաջին կարծիքս արտաքինից եմ կազմում:  :Tongue:  Ճիշտ ա հնարավոր ա, որ հետագայում փոխվի էդ կարծիքը, բայց դե հազվադեպ ա լինում, որ ես կարողանում եմ շփվել էն մարդկանց հետ, որոնք ինձ վանել են առաջին հայացքից: Չեմ սիրում, որ մարդ իրա չափսերին ոչ համապատասխան հագուստ ա հագնում, դրա հետ մեկտեղ նաև անճաշակ, որ ոչ մի շորը մյուսին չի համապատասխանոմ: Այսքանը 2 սեռերի մասին:  :Jpit: 

Չշեղվեմ ու գրեմ հակառակ սեռի մասին  :Blush: 

Ինձ վանում են կեղտոտ կոշիկներով, կեղտոտ շորերով, թափթփված (շատ կոկիկներն էլ մի բան չեն, որ անընդհատ հետևում են, որ հանկարծ շորը չծռվի  :LOL: ), եղունգները չկտրած, չսափրված ու սպորտիվկով դասի կամ այլ հասարակական միջավայր գնացող տղաները:
Նաև չափից դուրս գեր տղաներն են վանում:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Արև, փաստորեն դու վանվում ես БОМЖ-երից  :LOL:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Արև, փաստորեն դու վանվում ես БОМЖ-երից


 :LOL: 
Դե պարտադիր չի էդ հատկանիշները բոլորը միասին լինեն: Առանձին-առանձին էլ են վանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Adriano

Էլի ես էկա իմ փիլիսոփայությունով :Wink: : ՈՒրեմն մեր աղջիկներին ես շատ եմ սիրում, ուղղակի մերոնք էլ ունեն մի շարք թերություններ.Սկսենք թերություններ տեսքի մեջից.
ա ամեն ինչ լավա չափերի մեջ ասենք կոսմետիկա քսելուց էլ պետքա նենց քսվի, որ չթվա, որ էս աղջկա սաղ կյանքի նպատակը քսվելնա
բ.Հագուստը պետք է լինի ճաշակով
գ Աղջիկը պիտի լինի ակուրատնի, փնթիներին հեչ չեմ սիրում
Ինչ վերաբերումա ներքին հոգեկան աշխարհին
ա. նագլիներին ոչ
բ. կոպիտ, անտաշներին, ասենք սարից նոր իջածներին ոչ
գ.միանգամից առանց լսելու տղաներին չէ ասողներին ոչ
դ. ստորակետի ճշտությամբ հսկող աղջիկներին ոչ
ե.շատ համեստներին ոչ
Մի խոսքով ով թերություն չունի որ, սակայն ամեն ինչ մեր ձեռքում է և եթե ցանկանանք կարող ենք նույնիսկ աշխարհը շուռ տանք: :Santatip:

----------

Miss Elegance (01.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Yevuk (01.04.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> *Հակառակ* սեռի մոտ, Մանուլ ի միջի այլոց, շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել հենց քո կարծիքը՝ բավականին գրավիչ աղջիկ, ով ոչ մի աչքի ընկնող վանող գիծ, գոնե իմ տեսանկյունից, չունի. կարծում եմ, հենց նման մարդկանց տեսանկյունն, իմ կարծիքով, տղաները պետք է առավել ուշադիր կարդան: Ի՞նչ պետք է ասի/անի տղամարդը, որ վանի քեզ: Կամ՝ արտաքինի ի՞նչ ատրիբուտիկա պետք է ունենա, որ դա քո մոտ տհաճություն առաջացնի:


 Քանի որ նույն սեռի մասին քննարկումներ եղան, ես էլ գրեցի իմ կարծիքը  :Pardon: :
 Շնորհակալ եմ լավ խոսքերի համար : )

 Հիմա ասեմ, թե ինչն ա վանում... Առաջինը, որ կուզեի գրել, SSS-ն ա գրել. ճկույթի երկար եղունգը: Վանում են կեղտոտ մազերն ու եղունգները: Մեկ էլ չեմ սիրում, որ եղունգները կրծում են: 
 Ահավոր տհաճ ա ծխախոտի հետևանքով առաջացած գարշահոտությունը  :Bad: : Իհարկե, խոսքս բոլոր ծխողների մասին չի, բայց մեկ-մեկ նենց դեպքեր են լինում, որ մարդու սիրտ ա խառնում: Ծանոթ տղաներից մեկը մի անգամ նստեց կողքս, քիչ էր մնում` վեր կենայի գնայի... Ուրիշ ոչ մի անգամ իր վրայից տենց հոտ չի եկել, բայց էդ մի անգամը հերիք էր, որ մեծ հակակրանք առաջանար իր նկատմամբ:

 Վանում են լոպազ, չափ ու սահման չճանաչող, նեղ պահին «ընկերոջ» վրա թքած ունեցող արարածները: Որ մտածում են, թե իրենց ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի կարող անել, աշխարհի տերն ու տիրականն իրենք են, որովհետև «իրանց պապան պապա՜ ա» ©

 Վանում են սահմանափակ մտածելակերպով տղաները:

 Տանել չեմ կարողանում հակառակ սեռի *մեծամիտ* ու *անտակտ* ներկայացուցիչներին: Ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում` էդ անտակտությունը գիտակցելո՞վ են անում, թե՞ ինքնըստինքյան ա ստացվում:

 Արդեն ասվել ա ոնց որ թույլ տղաների մասին: Այսինքն` որ չեն կարող իրենց պաշտպանել... Էլ ո՞ւմ են պետք: 
 Բամբասկոտության մասին էլ ա ասվել, բայց ես ավելի շատ չեմ սիրում, երբ աղջիկների մոտ են բամբասում  :Nea: :

 Որ հիշեմ, էլի կասեմ...  :Think:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), Miss Elegance (01.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Աբելյան (01.04.2010), Արևածագ (01.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010), Ռեդ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Մեկ էլ ինձ Վերկա Սերդյուչկան ա վանում: :Bad:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Հայկօ (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մեկ էլ ինձ Վերկա Սերդյուչկան ա վանում:


Բայց նրա սեռը քոնին հակառակ սեռ չի:  :Jpit:  Նա տղա ա: Համենայն դեպս սեռը արական ա:  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայց նրա սեռը քոնին հակառակ սեռ չի:  Նա տղա ա: Համենայն դեպս սեռը արական ա:


Հայկոն, փաստորեն,  սեռերի տարբերակման հետ խնդիրներ ունի մի փոքր :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ամենանառաջին վանիչը երկար եղունգներն են՝ արտաքին պարամետրերից:

----------

..Ando.. (03.04.2010), Meme (01.04.2010), Ungrateful (01.04.2010), Հայկօ (02.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (01.04.2010)

----------


## Lion

Ի՞նչն է ինձ ՎԱՆՈՒՄ հակառակ սեռի մեջ...? *Սրտի բացակայությունը,* ահա թե ինչ կասեմ Ձեզ... :Think:

----------

Արևածագ (01.04.2010), Դարք (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ի՞նչն է ինձ ՎԱՆՈՒՄ հակառակ սեռի մեջ...? *Սրտի բացակայությունը,* ահա թե ինչ կասեմ Ձեզ...


Ես էլ *սեռի բացակայություն* եմ կարդում:  :Jpit:

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Lion (01.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (01.04.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

1) Ինձ ամենաշատը էն ա վանում, որ աղջիկա 15 տարին չլռացած արդեն անունը Մարգարիտա ա լինում:  :Yerexa:   :Shout: 

2) Որ ասում եմ.
-բարև
ասում ա.
-պռիիիիիվեետ

3) Որ տունը տեսնում ես, հետո դուրսը տեսնում չես ճանաչում էնքան ա զուգված լինում:

4) Աչքերը էնքան ա քսած լինում, ոնցոր բոքսի ժամանակ խփած լինեն:

...

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Lion (01.04.2010), Meme (01.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Աբելյան (01.04.2010)

----------


## Miss Elegance

Չեմ սիրում չսափրված ու միշտ սև հագնող տղաներին, շատ մեծամիտներին ու ցինիկներին:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Չեմ սիրում* չսափրված* ու միշտ սև հագնող տղաներին, շատ մեծամիտներին ու ցինիկներին:


Ընդվզիր _Բարով կառավարեք, նոր մոդերատորներ բաժնում_  :Jpit:

----------


## Sophie

> Ամենանառաջին վանիչը երկար եղունգներն են՝ արտաքին պարամետրերից:


 Կներեք հետաքրքրության համար, իսկ  ի՞նչ երկարության մասին է խոսքը :

----------


## Meme

Բացի Miss Elegance-ի  նշած սև հագնված տղաներից,նշեմ որ ինձ վանում են չափից դուրս կոպիտ,լղոզած մազերով,էն էլ երկար,ճկույթի եղունգը երկարացրած,փնթի,վայրենի,բռթբռթող տղաներից,որոնք կարող են առանց մտածելու վիրավորել աղջկան,անգամ փոքրիկ առիթով,ում էլ նեղացրեցի ներողություն եմ խնդրում,հլը որ եսքանն եմ հիշել,հետո երևի էլի կավելացնեմ :Angry2: Ուղղակի ջղայնացա :Pardon:

----------

Lion (01.04.2010), Rammstein (02.04.2010), Rhayader (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Կոլոտությունը հեչ:


Մի խոսքով կուտվի հա՞ :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

Թարգեք էլի, մեկդ մյուսին կրկնելով, նույն բաներ ասելը:  Սև շորեր, ճկուտի եղուն, ու էլի սենց լիքը տայրարամներ:
Հասկանում եմ, էդ իրոք վանող ա: Բայց նենց տպավորություն ա կազմվում, որ բացի դրանցից, էլ ուրիշ վանող հատկանիշ չկա ու եթե էդ 2 երևվույթները կորեն, ամեն ինչ իդեալական կդարնա:
Էս թեման, ինձ հենց սկզբից հավայի, բողոքական ու նվնվոցի թեմա էր թվում: Բայց մի քանի մարդկանց գրառումներից հետո, կարծիքս փոխվեց, լուրջ թեմայի տպավորություն կազմվեց:
Օրինակ, Նանուկի գրառումը`



> երբ ակնհայտ սուտը ու այստեղ-այնտեղ հավայի լոպազանալը թաքցնելու համար կարող են ասել,"շան տղա լինեմ, թե տենց բան եմ ասել"


Չգիտեմ ոնց ասեմ...
Նման բան ասող *աղջիկը*` առնվազն Դեմք ա: Քեֆս բերեց:
Շատ ա ուրախացնում էն, որ կան աղջիկներ որոնք նկատում, գիտակցում ու բարձրաձայնում են նման տիպի սխալ ու զզվելի "հատկանիշները", պրոբլեմները:
Ունեմ մի քանի ծանոթ տղերք, որոնց մոտ, այս արտահայտությունը սովորություն ա: Զզվելի ա խոսաքցություն տանել նման մարդու հետ և ամեն 2-րդ բառից հետո լսել էդ ու դրա ոճի, բայց  ավելի "բեթար" արտահայտություններ:

Հ.Գ. Որ հավես ունենամ, իմ կարծիքը կգրեմ, աղջիկների վանող հատկանիշների մասին  :Wink:  :

----------

Lion (01.04.2010), Rammstein (02.04.2010), Հայկօ (02.04.2010), Ձայնալար (02.04.2010), Նարե (02.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Չեմ սիրում, երբ աղջիկը էս ձևով ինչ-որ բանա խոսում կամ բացատրում/հասկացնում «ապե, ախպեր, հորս արև, մորս արև, քո արև, արա ախպեր, ընգեր ջան...»

----------

..Ando.. (03.04.2010), Amaru (03.04.2010), Meme (01.04.2010), Rhayader (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Արևածագ (01.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.04.2010), Դարք (01.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (02.04.2010), Կաթիլ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Վիստ, լավ հիշեցրեցիր. էլի վանող գիծ հիշեցի: Մի անգամ փողոցով քայլում էի, կողքովս մի տղա ու աղջիկ անցան, բավականին լուրջ դեմքերով, ու աղջիկը տղային «գաղափար էր հասկացնում».
- Ապե դե ես էլ եմ ասում, որ աղջկերքը տղերքից քիչ են ջոգում, բայց նատուռի...
Այնքան տհաճ էր :Sad:  ես կարծում էի, թե այդ աստիճան ցածր միայն տղաները կարող են ընկնել:

----------

Lion (01.04.2010), Meme (01.04.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), VisTolog (01.04.2010), Yevuk (01.04.2010), Արևածագ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Շատ հատկանիշներ կան, որ կարող եմ թվարկել, բայց չեմ ուզում կրկնվել… միայն մի բան կասեմ, որ մի քիչ տարօրինակ կարող է թվալ, ես էլ չգիտեմ ինչու՞ է այդպես, ոչ ոքի չեմ ուզում վիրավորել, բայց ինձ շատ հաճախ վանում է հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցչի բանակում ծառայած *չ*լինելը  ::}:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Կարելի՞ ա մի քիչ մասնավոր դեպքի մասին ասել  ::}: : Օրինակ` Ակումբում հակառակ սեռի մոտ վանում են խառը-խշտիկ, առանց մեծատառ-փոքրատառի, առանց կետադրական նշանների, թափթփված, դժվարընթեռնելի ու դժվարըմբռնելի գրառումները  :Wacko: : Հիմնականում շրջանցում եմ տենց գրառումները, հեղինակների նկատմամբ էլ հակակրանք ա առաջանում  ::}: :

----------

A.r.p.i. (02.04.2010), Cindrella Man (13.11.2011), LoK® (01.04.2010), Rammstein (02.04.2010), Rhayader (01.04.2010), Արևածագ (02.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (02.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2010), Ուլուանա (02.04.2010)

----------


## Meme

Հիշել եմ.մեկ էլ վանում են ստախոս,իրենց խոսքերի մեջ փոփոխական,այսինքն ոչ հաստատուն,վախկոտ,այն իմաստով որ կարողա մի բան ասեն ընկերոջ մասին,բայց երբ ընկերը կողքին է,ուրեմն իրա«լավ»ախպերն է,այսինքն նույն վատ խոսքերը հենց ընկերոջ դեմքին շպրտել չեն կարողանում,մեկ էլ «լացկան»  տղաները...Բաաա :Dntknw: Չգիտեմ,ինչի համար գրեցի այսքան վատ գծեր,բայց ինձ հենց այսքաննա վանում

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (01.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (02.04.2010), Մանուլ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Հումորի իսպառ բացակայությունը......... :Think:

----------

Ariadna (02.04.2010), Meme (02.04.2010), Miss Elegance (02.04.2010), NetX (01.04.2010), Yevuk (02.04.2010), Արևածագ (02.04.2010), Հայկօ (02.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մի խոսքով կուտվի հա՞


Ոչ միայն կուտվի: :Cool:

----------

Արծիվ (02.04.2010), Դարք (02.04.2010)

----------


## cold skin

Ասեմ՝
. երբ քեզ դիտարկում է միայն «ցնգնող» երևույթ (հազար ներողություն) և որոշում  է, որ դու միայն կատարելու ես «մաքրուհու» պարտականությունները, կարծում ա, որ դու անողնաշար ես՝ սեփական կարծիք, «ես» չկա, ու որ՝ «աղջկա ասածը ասնավանի չի» (սրտխառնուք ժպիտիկ)…

----------

Rhayader (03.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013)

----------


## Ariadna

> Հումորի իսպառ բացակայությունը.........


Էդ դեռ ջհանդամ, բա որ իսպառ բացակայության պայմաններում «հումոր» են անում, ընդ որում անդադար։ Էդ վեերջն ա  :LOL:

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Meme (02.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (03.04.2010), Մանուլ (24.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Սարսռում եմ ճկույտի երկար եղունգից :Bad: 
Բերանի հոտից:
Սարսռում եմ այն տենդենցից երբ տղաները փորձում են նմանվել բոլորին՝ խոսել ինչպես բոլորը, հագնվել ինչպես բոլորը, մտածել, ավելի շուտ չմտածել ինչպես բոլորը, սարսռում եմ, երբ տեսնում եմ 17 տարեկան պատանու ով իրեն էնպես է պահում կարծես արդեն իր հասակը տարիների փորձ ունի, երբ շատ ու շատ բաներ իր պես կարգին տղու համար զապադլո են: ԷԷԷ, էլ, որն ասեմ, էլ որը: :Sad:

----------

Rhayader (03.04.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

Կարդում-կարդում եմ, դուրս ա գալիս ես նշվածներից ոչ մի թերություն չունեմ  :Jpit: 

Ոչ ճկույտ եմ պահում, ոչ թրաշ, շաբլոն բաներ չեմ սիրում, բոլորից պարտադիր պետք ա տարբերվեմ + չեմ ծխում (1 տարի ծխել եմ 7րդ դասարան, 8-ի կեսերից թարգել եմ) + ... 

Բա ինչի համար մինչև հիմա ընկերուհի չունեմ?  :Unsure: 
Ով դուրս գալիս ա, միշտ մի բան լինում ա ու ոչ մի բան չի ստացվում:  :Huh: 

Կներեք որ մի քիչ թեմայից շեղվեցի:

----------

Meme (02.04.2010), Miss Elegance (03.04.2010), Դարք (02.04.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Ուղղակի հունից դուրս եմ գալիս, որ տղան աղջկա հետ խոսելուց օգտագործումա "ազիզ", "կյանքս" ու "ցավդ տանեմ" արտահայտությունը  :Bad:

----------

LoK® (02.04.2010), Meme (02.04.2010), Minerva (02.04.2010), Miss Elegance (03.04.2010), Rhayader (03.04.2010), Yevuk (02.04.2010), _DEATH_ (02.04.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ուղղակի հունից դուրս եմ գալիս, որ տղան աղջկա հետ խոսելուց օգտագործումա "ազիզ", "կյանքս" ու "ցավդ տանեմ" արտահայտությունը


իսկ ջանս ???  :Jpit:  մաքուր թուրքերեն բառ ա, բայց հայերի 95%-ը օգտագործում են:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինձ վանում են կեղտոտ կոշիկներով, կեղտոտ շորերով, թափթփված (շատ կոկիկներն էլ մի բան չեն, որ անընդհատ հետևում են, որ հանկարծ շորը չծռվի ), *եղունգները չկտրած*, չսափրված ու սպորտիվկով դասի կամ այլ հասարակական միջավայր գնացող տղաները:


Փաստորեն կիթառիստները քեզ վանում են հա՞…  :LOL: 


Հավելում. Մոռացա ասեմ, ինձ վանում ա, որ աղջիկը, ասենք` ընկերուհու հետ խոսելիս օգտագործում ա «ազիզ» բառը։

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Meme (02.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մարդիկ, իսկ կա ինչ-որ բան, որ ձեզ չի նյարդայնացնում:  :Think:  Ոնց կարդում եմ, բոլորդ ամեն ինչից նյարդայնանում եք  :Dntknw:

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Ungrateful (03.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Փաստորեն կիթառիստները քեզ վանում են հա՞… 
> 
> 
> Հավելում. Մոռացա ասեմ, ինձ վանում ա, որ աղջիկը, ասենք` ընկերուհու հետ խոսելիս օգտագործում ա «ազիզ» բառը։


Ինչի կիթառիստները չեն կտրում եղունգները: Ինչքան գիտեմ հատուկ գործիք կա` մեդիատոր անունով, դրանով նվագում են:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կներեք հետաքրքրության համար, իսկ  ի՞նչ երկարության մասին է խոսքը :


Ինչքան երկար, այնքան՝ վատ  :Smile:  Մի միլիմետրից երկարը սկսում ա վանել  :Sad:

----------

Ungrateful (02.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինչի կիթառիստները չեն կտրում եղունգները: Ինչքան գիտեմ հատուկ գործիք կա` մեդիատոր անունով, դրանով նվագում են:


Ճիշտ ա, տենց գործիք կա, անունն էլ մեդիատոր ա, բայց միայն դրանով չեն նվագում։ Կլասիկ կիթառը եղունգով են նվագում։

Լավ, թեմայից շատ չշեղվենք։
Ասեմ, որ ես քեզ վանում եմ… էհ ինչ էի ասում, հա ես եղունգ պահում եմ։  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Բողոքի գիրք ա՞, թե՞ «Մազոխիստներ առանց սահմանների» ՀԿ  :LOL: : Անիմաստ թեմա ա, ԻՄՀԿ: Ասենք թե իմացանք, որ Պողոսին դուր չեն գալիս քսված աղջկեքը, հետո՞:

----------

Gayl (04.04.2010), Ungrateful (02.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բողոքի գիրք ա՞, թե՞ «Մազոխիստներ առանց սահմանների» ՀԿ : Անիմաստ թեմա ա, ԻՄՀԿ: Ասենք թե իմացանք, որ Պողոսին դուր չեն գալիս քսված աղջկեքը, հետո՞:


Խի, կարող ա շատ էլ օգտակար ա. Կիտային բան չունե՞ս փոխանցելու  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Amaru (03.04.2010), Rhayader (03.04.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Էդ դեռ ջհանդամ, բա որ իսպառ բացակայության պայմաններում «հումոր» են անում, ընդ որում անդադար։ Էդ վեերջն ա


  հաաաաաաաաաաաաա.......... անմակարդակ ու անկապ-աննպատակ հումորի փորձեր....  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բողոքի գիրք ա՞, թե՞ «Մազոխիստներ առանց սահմանների» ՀԿ : Անիմաստ թեմա ա, ԻՄՀԿ: Ասենք թե իմացանք, որ Պողոսին դուր չեն գալիս քսված աղջկեքը, հետո՞:


Եթե Պողոսին դուր չեն գալիս քսված աղջկերքը, մի 8 հոգի էլ էդ գրառմանը շնորհակալություն ա հայտնում, ապա քսված աղջկերքը հելնում 35-րդ հարկից իրանց գցում են։
Ստացվեց օգտակար գոծ եղավ` քսված աղջկերքից պրծանք։  :LOL:

----------


## SSS

> Ասենք թե իմացանք, որ Պողոսին դուր չեն գալիս քսված աղջկեքը, հետո՞:


Այ քեզ բան...բա դա հարց էր? էլ չեմ քսվի ,որ դուրը գամ,համ էլ Պողոսին բան չասես ես իրան սիրեմ գը :Wink:

----------

Meme (03.04.2010), Miss Elegance (03.04.2010), Rhayader (03.04.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Ոչ թե վանում, այլ ցավ է պատճառում հակառակ սեռի ավելորդ տաքարյունությունը, սնամեջ, ամպագորգոռ  գաղափարներ հորինելն ու իրենց նմաններին սեփական նպատակների համար օգտագործելը՝ պատերազմների կամ իշխանության համար կռիվի ժամանակ:        
      Սեփական կյանքն ու առողջությունը չգնահատելը: 
   Ու չհասկանալը, թե որքա՜ն ցավ են պատճառում այդ անփույթ վարքով իրենց մտերիմներին՝ մորը, քրոջը, կնոջը և այլն:

----------

Amaru (04.04.2010)

----------


## ..Ando..

թրաշնա վանում :Hands Up: 
իսկ եթե լուրջ միանում եմ VISTOLOG-ի կարծիքին :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## aerosmith

շաաատ հանգամանքներ կան որոնց պատճառով շատ աղջիկներից կարողա նույնիսկ զզվեմ։ Ասեմ մի քանիսը
Տանել չեմ կարում, երբ անկապ, անիմաստ տեղը կարողա օգտագործեն ջան բառը։ Օրինակ՝ "լյավ եմ ջան"։ Կամ որ բաաարձր ծիծաղում են, կամ որ իրանց "քաղցրացնելու" համար սկսում են երեխայավարի խոսել։ ԶԶվում եմ որ շաաաատ օծանելիք են օգտագործում, այնքան որ կողքով անցնողը կարող է գլուշիտ լինել։ Հա մեկ էլ մի բան կա որից ահավոր ձևով զզվում եմ։ Երբ որ շաաատ են խոսում։ Տենց դեպքերում անձամբ ես ամաչում եմ իմ ուշադրություն չդարձնելուց։ 
Սրանք մի քանիսն էին , որոնք կարող են առիթ դառնալ, որ հիասթափվեմ աղջկանից, բայց դե պետք է միշտ հիշել, որ իդեալական դեպքեր չեն լինում։ Ուղղակի պետք է ընտրության հարցում ուշադիր և զգոն լինել։

----------

Adriano (04.04.2010), Դարք (04.04.2010), Հարդ (04.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Թեմայից շեղվեմ ու գրեմ, թե ինչ նա ինձ վանում իմ սեռի մեջ/իգական/
նախ, որ դնում են իրենց գլխի չափ ակնոց ու շատ "լկտիավարի" ծամոն են ծամում ու ընենց դեմքով են նստում, ոնց որ լրիվ իրենց մատռվակներն են:
Երբ աչքերի տակ սև ապուշություն են քսում, որ աչքերը դարձնեն չինացու աչք, դրա անունը մինչև հիմա էլ չսովորեցի, Սամվել էր ինչ էր :Wink: 
Երբ ահավոր ցուրտ ա լինում , բայց հագնում են շատ թեթև ու էն ձմեռվա կեսին, բա որ յուբկա չեն հագնում :Shok: 
Հա խառը ֆեն կոչվածը:
Ամառվա շոգին ասվալտի վրա ճռացող բարձրակրունկներով նազանքով քայլը…
Հա մեկ էլ, որ ամեն պատահած սրճարանում ուտելուց հետո կապիտալնի դեմքը ռեմոնտ են անում…,
Եղունգների նախշազարդը  ուղղակի սպանում ա, որ բոլորը նույն շորերից են հագնում ու նույն իմիջը ունեն… որ հիշեմ էլի կգրեմ

----------

Adriano (04.04.2010), _DEATH_ (04.04.2010), Դարք (04.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Հարդ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ինձ ահավոր ձևի վանումա  :Bad: ..., երբ տղամարդը չի օգտագործում Մալիցիա  :Angry2: 
 Ի՞նչ տղամարդա, եթե չի օգտագործում Մալիցիա  :Angry2:

----------

aerosmith (04.04.2010), Miss Elegance (04.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Yellow Raven (04.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Հարդ (04.04.2010), մարիօ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինձ ահավոր ձևի վանումա ..., երբ տղամարդը չի օգտագործում Մալիցիա 
>  Ի՞նչ տղամարդա, եթե չի օգտագործում Մալիցիա


Էդ ի՞նչ ա:
Ժող, բոլորն, ովքեր պնդում են, որ սա աբիժնիկ թեմա է, որտեղ բոլորն ամեն ինչից բողոքում են, պարզապես ուշադիր չեն կարդում: Գոնե աղջիկների բողոքները վանող տղամարդու բավականին կոնկրետ պատկեր են տալիս:

----------


## AniwaR

Ինձ սկսում են տղաները վանել էն պահից, երբ սիրահարվում են (ուրիշին չէ, ինձ)... Ուֆ-ուֆ-ուֆ: Հենց էդ ժամանակվանից սկսած դառնում են տափակ, անհետաքրքիր, արգելակ (=տօՌմուզ էլի :Jpit: ), գյոզալական ընկերդ կորում ա, չես կարում հետը նորմալ, հավեսով շփվել: Իսկականից, ընենց ահավոր ա: :Angry2:

----------

kitty (05.04.2015), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), SSS (06.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.04.2010), Մանուլ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Ինձ սկսում են տղաները վանել էն պահից, երբ սիրահարվում են (ուրիշին չէ, ինձ)... Ուֆ-ուֆ-ուֆ: Հենց էդ ժամանակվանից սկսած դառնում են տափակ, անհետաքրքիր, արգելակ (=տօՌմուզ էլի), գյոզալական ընկերդ կորում ա, չես կարում հետը նորմալ, հավեսով շփվել: Իսկականից, ընենց ահավոր ա:


Բա եթե մի բանի մեջ սեր չկա էլ դրա հաճելին որնա? ինձ վանում է աղջիկների չափից ավել ձևականությունը:

----------


## AniwaR

> Բա եթե մի բանի մեջ սեր չկա էլ դրա հաճելին որնա? ինձ վանում է աղջիկների չափից ավել ձևականությունը:


Սեր չէ, հենց սիրահարվել! Ու ընդհանրապես, թվարկելով, թե ինչն է հակառակ սեռի մեջ վանող, ես էն նկատառումներով չեմ անում, որ էդ սեռի ներկայացուցչի հետ պիտի անպայման ամուսնանաս:  :LOL:  Ընդհանրապես... Շփման առումով, ընկերների մեջ: :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (04.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Ինձ ահավոր ձևի վանումա ..., երբ տղամարդը չի օգտագործում Մալիցիա 
>  Ի՞նչ տղամարդա, եթե չի օգտագործում Մալիցիա


էտ որնա :Shok:

----------

VisTolog (04.04.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> էտ որնա


Էտ ինչ որ գովազդից ա, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, թե ինչ էր...

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ինձ սկսում են տղաները վանել էն պահից, երբ սիրահարվում են (ուրիշին չէ, ինձ)... Ուֆ-ուֆ-ուֆ: Հենց էդ ժամանակվանից սկսած դառնում են տափակ, անհետաքրքիր, արգելակ (=տօՌմուզ էլի), գյոզալական ընկերդ կորում ա, չես կարում հետը նորմալ, հավեսով շփվել: Իսկականից, ընենց ահավոր ա:


 Վայ  :Shok: , ինչ լավ ա, որ մենակ ես չեմ տենց  ::}: :

----------

AniwaR (04.04.2010), Meme (04.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Շատերի կարծիքների հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց մի քանի հատ էլ իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ:
Վանում են թիթիզ տղաները. չխառնեք լավ հագնվելու հետ. դա լրիվ ուրիշ բանա:
Վանում են այն տղաները, որոնք մատանի (հատկապես միջնամատին), բրասլետ ու շղթա են կրում:
Նաև մի այլ կարգի վանում են այն տղաները, որոնք սուր հոտվ օծանելիք են օգտագործում: Դե չափից դուրս օգտագործելու մասին էլ չեմ խոսում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.04.2010), Meme (04.04.2010), Miss Elegance (04.04.2010), մարիօ (28.10.2013)

----------


## _DEATH_

Ամենակարևորը մոռացել էի գրեմ:

Վանում են այն աղջիկները, որոնք ֆիզիկական չափերով ինձնից շատ են տարբերվում: Օրինակ բոյս 1.80 ա, եթե բոյը լինի 1.30 ու ցածր  կամ 2.30 ու բարձր վանում ա: Քաշս 60 կիլո ա, եթե քաշը եղավ 100+ վանում ա, նիհար լինելը չի վանում, եթե ոսկորները չի երևում:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իմ համար էն սաղ հեչ, բայց որ դոշի վրա կես կիլո բուրդ ա ըլնում: :Bad:

----------

Rammstein (04.04.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Վայ , ինչ լավ ա, որ մենակ ես չեմ տենց :


Բաաա... Այ տեսեք, ոչ մեկ գրառմանս տակ շնորհակալություն չի հայտնում, բայց ես հո գիտեմ՝ ինչ եմ ասում:  :Wink:   :LOL:  :LOL:  Ադիգա անհասկանալի հոգեբանություն ա, կյանքի դառը կողմերից:  :Jpit:  Համոզված եմ՝ շատերի մոտ կա նույն զգացողությունը: Ու իմ կարծիքով, էսի ու զուգահեռ թեմայում վերջին գրառումս մի լավ կապված են իրար հետ:  :Smile:

----------

Meme (04.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012)

----------


## Norton

ժող մալիցիան ինչա? :Lol2:

----------

Adriano (04.04.2010), VisTolog (04.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> ժող մալիցիան ինչա?


Մալիցիան էրոտիկ, կոմեդիա ֆիլմ է, նկարված 1973 թվականին: :Xeloq:

----------


## Adriano

> Մալիցիան էրոտիկ, կոմեդիա ֆիլմ է, նկարված 1973 թվականին:


Չէ Վիստ ջան մի բան չբռնեց, լավ բա էդ ոնց օգտագործենք?

----------


## Adriano

> Մալիցիան էրոտիկ, կոմեդիա ֆիլմ է, նկարված 1973 թվականին:


Չէ Վիստ ջան մի բան չբռնեց, լավ բա էդ ոնց օգտագործենք?

----------


## VisTolog

> Չէ Վիստ ջան մի բան չբռնեց, լավ բա էդ ոնց օգտագործենք?


Կինոն նայի  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> '''


...

----------


## Միքո

> Չէ Վիստ ջան մի բան չբռնեց, լավ բա էդ ոնց օգտագործենք?


մալիցիան դեզադորանտ-անտիպերսպեռանտա  :LOL:  ռեկլամն էլ նենց էն սարքել, ոնց որ դրա կեսը աֆրոդիզյակ լինի  :Wink: 

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա վանելուն, ասեմ որ ՉԵՄ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ իրանց մասին չափից մեծ կարծիք ունեցող աղջիկների

----------

Meme (04.04.2010), Հարդ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Գլխներիդ ա գալու  :Angry2: : Մազոտներից վանվողները ամուսնանալու են ամեն տեղ թրաշով աղջկա հետ, եղունգովներից վանվողները ամուսնանալու են մարշուտկի շոֆետ Ռազմիկի հետ, քյառթուներից վանվողները ամուսնանալու են յոնջլախցի Բողոքիկի հետ, սիրահարվածներից վանվողները ամուսնանալու են ուրիշին սիրահարվածի հետ: Քանզի լյուբով զլա  :Sad: :

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.04.2010), Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), h.s. (04.04.2010), kyahi (04.04.2010), matlev (04.04.2010), Miss Elegance (04.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), SSS (06.04.2010), Ungrateful (04.04.2010), VisTolog (04.04.2010), Yevuk (04.04.2010), Աբելյան (04.04.2010), Արևածագ (04.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.04.2010), Կաթիլ (04.04.2010), Հարդ (04.04.2010), Ձայնալար (06.04.2010), մարիօ (28.10.2013), Միքո (04.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.04.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Կինոն նայի


Դե ակումբով գնանք նայենք տենանք էդ ինչա, որ աղջկեքը տենց սիրահարվել են դրա վրա

----------


## Մանուլ

> Քանզի լյուբով զլա :


 Նո նե տակ, կակ նա էտօ նադեետցա կազյոլ  :LOL: :

----------

Minerva (05.04.2010), Miss Elegance (04.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (04.04.2010), Արևածագ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Մի բան ասեմ, չխնդաք ու Հայկօ չասես գլխիդա գալու  :Sad:  մոստից կքցեմ իրան  :LOL: 

Անգրագետ տղա չեմ սիրում, ընդհանրապես աղջիկ լինի թե տղա, չեմ սիրում, որ մարդը անգրագետա լինում: Ինչ ուզումա լինի, մենակ անգրագետ չլինի, հայերեն հասարակ բառերը, որ սխալ են ասում կամ գրում, լավագույն դեպքում մենակ ճնշումսա բարձրանում  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (04.04.2010), Հարդ (04.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Անգրագետ տղա չեմ սիրում, ընդհանրապես աղջիկ լինի թե տղա, չեմ սիրում, որ մարդը անգրագետա լինում: Ինչ ուզումա լինի, մենակ անգրագետ չլինի, հայերեն հասարակ բառերը, որ սխալ են ասում կամ գրում, լավագույն դեպքում մենակ ճնշումսա բարձրանում


Գլխիդ ա գալու (c) :անգռը_նոստրադամուս

----------

Rhayader (04.04.2010), Yellow Raven (04.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Գլխիդ ա գալու (c) :անգռը_նոստրադամուս


Հայկօ  :Sad:  բայց ինչ վատն ես դու :Cry:  թող մենակ համարձակվի էլի, ուղղարկելու եմ մոտդ դասընթացների :Jpit:  

Նաֆսիդ ֆռիկը փչանա :Beee:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (04.04.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Հայկօ  բայց ինչ վատն ես դու թող մենակ համարձակվի էլի, ու*ղղ*արկելու եմ մոտդ դասընթացների 
> 
> Նաֆսիդ ֆռիկը փչանա


Ասյ, դե բա հիմա ո՞նց չասեմ, ջհանդամ թե չեն տուգանի  :Jpit:

----------

Աբելյան (04.04.2010), Դարք (04.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ասյ, դե բա հիմա ո՞նց չասեմ, ջհանդամ թե չեն տուգանի


 :Shok:  

Եկեք ինձ էլ իրա հետ տուգանեք :Xeloq:  էդ հաշիվ չի, ճիշտ գրելու ձևը գիտեմ  :Tongue:  միամիտա եղել:

Հեմ, նենց բանա գրել, էլ ճիշտ ու սխալ չտեսա, գրեցի ու դուրս եկա  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------

Կաթիլ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Adam

Գոռոզությունը: Եթե գոռոզություն նկատեցի, ուրեմն վերջ. էդ աղջկա հետ հարաբերություններս վերջացած ա: Նաև չեմ սիրում էնպիսի աղջիկների, որոնց հետ խոսալուց անընդհատ վախենում ես, որ հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի բանից չվիրավորվի, անընդհատ պիտի իրան բամբակի պես փայփայես ու անընդհատ տագնապի ու վախի մեջ լինես, թե հանկարծ մի բանը կարող ա սրտին մոտիկ ընդունի: Ահավոր նուրբ լինելն էլ ա վանում... Միևնույն ժամանակ կարող եմ ասել, որ վանում են «տղա» աղջիկները: Հիմնականում բնավորությամբ: Չնայած պատահել ա մեկ-մեկ... (ուրիշ բան չմտածեք...  :LOL: ): Չեմ սիրում ոչ կրթված աղջիկներին: Այլ կերպ ասած, անմակարդակ, ափռ ցփռ խոսացող և այլն: Ինչ-ինչ, բայց աղջկան չի սազում ոչ կրթվածություն: Տղեն հլը հեչ... Չեմ սիրում նաև ինչ-որ ապուշ-ապուշ հումորներ անել փորձող, իրենց իբր թե սրամիտի տեղ դրած աղջիկներին:

Իմ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների մասին էլ գրեմ. 

Տղաների մեջ ինձ վանում ա շաբլոնությունը ու օրիգինալությունից վախենալու սովորությունը: Էս մեկը ինչ կասի, էն մեկը ինչ կասի..., տո թքած ունեմ թե ինչ կասեն: Դե բնականաբար նաև ռաբիզաքյարթական վիճակները նույնպես վանում են... Չեմ սիրում երբ երկու տղա սկսում են քննարկել իրենց սեռական կյանքը: Այն դեպքում, երբ խոսակցությունը լուրջ բնույթ չի կրում ու վերածվում ա իրար անձնական կյանք քիթ խոթելուն: Զզվում եմ ուղղակի տենց խոսակցություններից: Տղամարդկություն և տղամարդկային խոսակցություն չեմ համարում: Ի դեպ, այս հատվածը մտնում է քյարթական բաժնի մեջ: Լիքը ծավալվելու բան կա էս թեմայում, բայց հավես չկա հիմա... Անկապ տեղը գլուխգովանությունը: Օ՜՜... էս ահավոր ա: Միանգամից տվյալ մարդը աչքիցս ընկնում ա ու վերջ ինչ-որ մոտիկ հարաբերություններին: Ուղղակի անհնար ա դառնում իմ համար շփվել նման մարդու հետ:

----------

Miss Elegance (06.04.2010), Yellow Raven (04.04.2010), Աբելյան (04.04.2010), Արևածագ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինձ սկսում են տղաները վանել էն պահից, երբ սիրահարվում են (ուրիշին չէ, ինձ)... Ուֆ-ուֆ-ուֆ: Հենց էդ ժամանակվանից սկսած դառնում են տափակ, անհետաքրքիր, արգելակ (=տօՌմուզ էլի), գյոզալական ընկերդ կորում ա, չես կարում հետը նորմալ, հավեսով շփվել: Իսկականից, ընենց ահավոր ա:


Չեմ հասկանում, աղջիկները իրոք երբեք չեն սիրահարվո՞ւմ։  :Shok:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Աբելյան (04.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Չեմ հասկանում, աղջիկները իրոք երբեք չեն սիրահարվո՞ւմ։


Հնարավոր ա, որ սիրահարվում են  :Jpit: , բայց դե ինչքանով ես եմ նկատել՝ տղաները ավելի շատ են գլուխները կորցնում, քան աղջիկները: Հետո էլ հենց տղաները հասնում են իրենց ուզածին, արդեն սկսում են նենց խոսել, ոնց որ թե տենց բան չկա, իրենք էդ վիճակում չեն եղել:  :Pardon:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.04.2010), VisTolog (04.04.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> Գլխներիդ ա գալու : Մազոտներից վանվողները ամուսնանալու են ամեն տեղ թրաշով աղջկա հետ, եղունգովներից վանվողները ամուսնանալու են մարշուտկի շոֆետ Ռազմիկի հետ, քյառթուներից վանվողները ամուսնանալու են յոնջլախցի Բողոքիկի հետ, սիրահարվածներից վանվողները ամուսնանալու են ուրիշին սիրահարվածի հետ: Քանզի լյուբով զլա :


 Բայց ինչի՞ տենց դաժան :Huh: 

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա նշել ինձ վանում են նաև նավսոտները  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Ձայնալար (06.04.2010)

----------


## Նարե

> Գլխներիդ ա գալու : քյառթուներից վանվողները ամուսնանալու են *յոնջլախցի* Բողոքիկի հետ,  Քանզի լյուբով զլա :


 ուֆ, ուֆ ինչ ասեն, խոսան, վերջում գալիս մեզ եք կպնում էլի :LOL:  :Cray:  :Unsure:

----------

murmushka (04.04.2010), Դարք (04.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.04.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Չեմ հասկանում, աղջիկները _իրոք_ երբեք չեն սիրահարվո՞ւմ։


Սիրահարվում են: Դե, օրինակ, ես շաբաթը մի քանի անգամ:  :Love: 

Հ.գ. «Իրոք»-ը բացեց:  :LOL:

----------

Minerva (05.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Էդ ի՞նչ ա:





> էտ որնա





> ժող մալիցիան ինչա?


 Դուք ի՞նչ է չեք օգտագործում մալիցիա  :Shok:  
Դուք ի՞նչ տղամարդ եք, որ չեք օգտագործում մալիցիա  :Beee:  



> Մալիցիան էրոտիկ, կոմեդիա ֆիլմ է, նկարված 1973 թվականին:


 Վիստ, ես ի՞նչ ապատեղեկատվումթյուն է  :Think:  



> Չէ Վիստ ջան մի բան չբռնեց, լավ բա էդ ոնց օգտագործենք?


 Հլա հարցնումա  :Angry2:  գնա խանութից առ ու օգտագործի.



> Կինոն նայի


Դրա մասին արդեն կինո էլ են նկարե՞լ.

հ.գ. Երեխեք հուսամ հասկացաք, որ կատակ էր. Ես թեման էի կարդում երազելի ու ցանկալի հակառակ սեռերի մասին ու էտ պահին ես ռեկլամը ցույց տվեցին.
Իրականում, էտ վանվելը մի քիչ չափազանցեցվածա ասված: Շատ հաճախ էն բաները, որոնք մեզ տհաճ են թվում հակառակ սեռի մեջ ու ինչպես ասում եք վանվում եք, շատ հեշտությամբ կգնաք ու կսիրահարվեք նման մի մարդու: 
Հայկը վերևում լրիվ ճիշտա ասել: Նայեք հակառակ Էֆեկտը չլինի  :Jpit: 

հ.հ.գ. Լուրջ եմ ասում, իմ անձնական փորձը վկա  :Sad:  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

Ֆիլմը ապատեղեկատվություն չի  :Beee: 
http://download.kinozavr.com/film9971.htm

----------

Rhayader (05.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (04.04.2010), Հայկօ (04.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ֆիլմը ապատեղեկատվություն չի 
> http://download.kinozavr.com/film9971.htm


Փաստորեն  :Jpit:  Շնորհակալ եմ Վիստ ջան, հիմա էլ նենց արեցիր ,որ ռեկլամը քիչա ֆիլմն էլ նայեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Google Image-ում կատարած արագ որոնումը փաստեց, որ ֆիլմը հաստատ արժի նայել  :Love: :

----------


## Մանուլ

> Նաև չեմ սիրում էնպիսի աղջիկների, որոնց հետ խոսալուց անընդհատ վախենում ես, որ հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի բանից չվիրավորվի, անընդհատ պիտի իրան բամբակի պես փայփայես ու անընդհատ տագնապի ու վախի մեջ լինես, թե հանկարծ մի բանը կարող ա սրտին մոտիկ ընդունի:


 Իսկ ես չեմ սիրում էնպիսի տղաների, որոնց հետ խոսելիս պիտի զգույշ լինես, որ հանկարծ նենց բան չասես, որ անտակտությունը բռնի, կոպտի: Էդ աղջկանից չի գալիս, հաստատ: Իրանք իրանց ընկերուհու հետ էլ կարող ա տենց խոսեն: Ասենք` ինչ-որ կատակ ես անում, բայց որ տվյալ անտակտը լուրջ ընդունեց, փոշմանում ես, որ ընդհանրապես ճանաչում ես էդ մարդուն: Կամ, ասենք, ինչ-որ բան ես ասում, սխալ ա հասկանում: Իսկ նման անտաշների հետ շատ ա պատահում էդ «սխալ հասկանալը»: Ամեն բառից առաջ պիտի մտածես` կհասկանա՞, թե ինչ իմաստով ասեցի...

----------

AniwaR (04.04.2010), Kita (05.04.2010), Miss Elegance (06.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (05.04.2010), Sophie (05.04.2010), Yevuk (04.04.2010), Արևածագ (05.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), մարիօ (28.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013), Նարե (04.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Իսկ ես չեմ սիրում էնպիսի տղաների, որոնց հետ խոսելիս պիտի զգույշ լինես, որ հանկարծ նենց բան չասես, որ անտակտությունը բռնի, կոպտի: Էդ աղջկանից չի գալիս, հաստատ: Իրանք իրանց ընկերուհու հետ էլ կարող ա տենց խոսեն: Ասենք` ինչ-որ կատակ ես անում, բայց որ տվյալ անտակտը լուրջ ընդունեց, փոշմանում ես, որ ընդհանրապես ճանաչում ես էդ մարդուն: Կամ, ասենք, ինչ-որ բան ես ասում, սխալ ա հասկանում: Իսկ նման անտաշների հետ շատ ա պատահում էդ «սխալ հասկանալը»: Ամեն բառից առաջ պիտի մտածես` կհասկանա՞, թե ինչ իմաստով ասեցի...


Ժող էս ինչու եք միակողմանի նայում հարցին: Աղջիկ կա վախում ես ասես ոնց ես, հանկարծ չքցի մեշոկը տանի, կամ ասենք մի բան ես ասում վռազ ուրիշ բան են հասկանում: Բայց կարողա էդ մարդը հենց այնպեսա ասում չէ: Իսկ օրինակ դուք դա կատակ կընդուբեյիք?Այսինքն դուք նույնպես պակաս հսկողը չեք հա?

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ժող էս ինչու եք միակողմանի նայում հարցին: Աղջիկ կա վախում ես ասես ոնց ես, հանկարծ չքցի մեշոկը տանի, կամ ասենք մի բան ես ասում վռազ ուրիշ բան են հասկանում: Բայց կարողա էդ մարդը հենց այնպեսա ասում չէ: Իսկ օրինակ դուք դա կատակ կընդուբեյիք?Այսինքն դուք նույնպես պակաս հսկողը չեք հա?


 Բայց ո՞վ ա միակողմանի նայում հարցին: Ես գրել եմ, թե ինչն ա ինձ վանում հակառակ սեռի մեջ: Մնացածը ինձ չի վերաբերում:

----------

Adriano (04.04.2010), Rhayader (05.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ես չեմ սիրում, երբ միայն արտաքին տվյալներին են առաջնային դիտում ու գնահատում: Վիրավորական ա: Ու որ առաջնային թերություն են համարում արտաքին, ֆիզիկական տվյալ, որն իրականում ծնողների գեներից է կախված, մարդ չի ընտրում իր տեսքը:

----------

Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), kyahi (05.04.2010), Minerva (05.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rammstein (05.04.2010), Yevuk (05.04.2010), Արևածագ (05.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (05.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Մանուլ (05.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013), Նարե (05.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես չեմ սիրում, երբ միայն արտաքին տվյալներին են առաջնային դիտում ու գնահատում: Վիրավորական ա: Ու որ առաջնային թերություն են համարում արտաքին, ֆիզիկական տվյալ, որն իրականում ծնողների գեներից է կախված, մարդ չի ընտրում իր տեսքը:


Մարդու արտաքին տեսքն ամենից հաճախ վառ խոսում է մարդու ներքինի մասին :Wink:

----------


## Minerva

> Մարդու արտաքին տեսքն ամենից հաճախ վառ խոսում է մարդու ներքինի մասին



Համաձայն եմ, եթե խոսքը գնում ա հագուստի, աքսեսուարների, սանրվածքի, հայացքի կամ ժպիտի մասին, բայց եթե մարդու քիթը ծուռ ա կամ ականջները մեծ են, էդ ԻՀԿ ներկինի հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունի:  :Wink:

----------

Արևածագ (05.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Սովորաբար տգեղ արտաքինով մարդիկ ավելի նախանձ են լինում, քանի որ միշտ իրենք ստվերում են լինում:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Մարդու արտաքին տեսքն ամենից հաճախ վառ խոսում է մարդու ներքինի մասին


Հմմ...

Եթե մարդու դեմքին մազեր են աճում, էդ ոչինչ չի ասում իր ներքինի մասին, բացի նրանից, որ կարող էր մաքրել, թրաշել, կամ փող չունի, որ անի, կամ էլ իրեն այդպես է ընկալում: Խոսքը և՛ տղաների, և՛ աղջիկների մասին է: 

Ի վերջո բոլորս էլ կարծեմ տեղյակ պետք է լինեինք, որ հայերը բավական մազոտ են: Սա ուղղակի մասնավոր դեպք: Ֆիզիկական տվյալ ասելով զուտ մարմնի մասին եմ ասում, ոչ թե հագուկապի:

----------

Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), Արևածագ (05.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Համաձայն եմ, եթե խոսքը գնում ա հագուստի, աքսեսուարների, սանրվածքի, հայացքի կամ ժպիտի մասին, բայց եթե մարդու քիթը ծուռ ա կամ ականջները մեծ են, էդ ԻՀԿ ներկինի հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունի:


Ստերեոտիպային բան ես ասում: Կապ չունի, թե ինչքան ծուռ է մարդու քիթը: Կապ ունի, թե ինչ սկուտեղի վրա է նա մատուցում իր ծուռ քիթը:
Որինակ, սալային ծալքերով կամ ֆիզիկապես թույլ զարգացած աղջիկն ընդհանուր դեպքում չի կարող ուժեղ կամք ունենալ, ավելին՝ նա սովորաբար կամքը փոխարինում է հաստակողությամբ:

----------

Miss Elegance (06.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> սալային ծալքերով կամ ֆիզիկապես թույլ զարգացած աղջիկն ընդհանուր դեպքում չի կարող ուժեղ կամք ունենալ, ավելին՝ նա սովորաբար կամքը փոխարինում է հաստակողությամբ:


պաաաաահ: գիտես քո ասած սալային ծալքերը շատ հաճախ նեռվային սթրեսների արդյունք է ու այդքան էլ կապ չունի կամքի հետ, կամ թույլ մկանային կառուցվածքը հիմա գեներ են ժառանգել ա ինչ-որ մեկի համար կարողա հելնի գնա մարզադահլիճ:Քո կարծիքով ստրոյնի մարդիկ ըտենց թունդ կոմքի ուժ ունե՞ն:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013)

----------


## Minerva

> Ստերեոտիպային բան ես ասում: Կապ չունի, թե ինչքան ծուռ է մարդու քիթը: Կապ ունի, թե ինչ սկուտեղի վրա է նա մատուցում իր ծուռ քիթը:
> Որինակ, սալային ծալքերով կամ ֆիզիկապես թույլ զարգացած աղջիկն ընդհանուր դեպքում չի կարող ուժեղ կամք ունենալ, ավելին՝ նա սովորաբար կամքը փոխարինում է հաստակողությամբ:


Նորից համաձայն եմ: Ես էլ եմ էլի նույն բանն ասում:  :Smile:  Բերեցի ամենաակնհայտ օրինակները: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ միշտ չի, որ մարդու արտաքինը կախված ա լինում ներքինից: Բայց քո բերած օրինակների հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Rhayader

> պաաաաահ: գիտես քո ասած սալային ծալքերը շատ հաճախ նեռվային սթրեսների արդյունք է ու այդքան էլ կապ չունի կամքի հետ, կամ թույլ մկանային կառուցվածքը հիմա գեներ են ժառանգել ա ինչ-որ մեկի համար կարողա հելնի գնա մարզադահլիճ:Քո կարծիքով ստրոյնի մարդիկ ըտենց թունդ կոմքի ուժ ունե՞ն:


Չկա «գեներն են ժառանգել» հասկացություն: Ընդհանրապես, մարդիկ հաճախ են մեղքը գեների վրա գցում: Համ էլ՝ եթե վատ գեներ ունի մարդն, առավել ևս վանելու է ինձ: Բնական ընտրության նպատակներից մեկը լավ գեների ապրելն ու վատ գեների ոչնչանալն է:
Եթե մարդը բավականաչափ կամքի ուժ չունի, որ օրեկան քսան հատ պրեսս անի, տաս հատ ժիմ ու քսան հատ կքանիստ, ուրեմն նա չի կարող կամային կոչվել:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> պաաաաահ: գիտես քո ասած սալային ծալքերը շատ հաճախ նեռվային սթրեսների արդյունք է ու այդքան էլ կապ չունի կամքի հետ, կամ թույլ մկանային կառուցվածքը հիմա գեներ են ժառանգել ա ինչ-որ մեկի համար կարողա հելնի գնա մարզադահլիճ:Քո կարծիքով ստրոյնի մարդիկ ըտենց թունդ կոմքի ուժ ունե՞ն:


Ես օրինակ չգիտեմ, թե ի՞նչը կամքի հետ կապ ունի: Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ես եթե տեսնում եմ, որ սկսում եմ չաղանալ, անկախ նրանից թե դա սթրեսի արդյունք ա, թե չէ, ես սկսում եմ հետևել արտաքինիս, որ նիհարեմ ու նորից իմ նախկին տեսքը վերականգնեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Նորից համաձայն եմ: Ես էլ եմ էլի նույն բանն ասում:  Բերեցի ամենաակնհայտ օրինակները: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ միշտ չի, որ մարդու արտաքինը կախված ա լինում ներքինից: Բայց քո բերած օրինակների հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:


Կախվածը՝ կախված է, բայց թե որ մասն է կախված ու ինչպես է կախված, ահա թե ինչում է հարցը: Հիմա, ասենք, մարդ է՝ փոքր ժամանակ ընկել ու քիթը ջարդել է: Նման բանն ինձ չի վանի: Որովհետև դա ամենից հաճախ զուտ արտաքին գործոն է, որի ազդեցությունը ներքինի վրա անորոշ է ու հաստատ սպանիչ չի:
Բայց իմ գրած վանող գծերը (ես նշել եմ ոչ միայն մարմնի, այլ նաև բնավորության թերություններ, եթե ուշադիր նայես), իսկապես էական են, ու ես հաստատ ձգողություն չեմ զգա նման մարդուն նկատմամբ:

----------

Minerva (05.04.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Ռայ, միանգամից ասա, որ քեզ վանում են կամքից թույլ մարդիկ:

----------

Rhayader (05.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ես եթե տեսնում եմ, որ սկսում եմ չաղանալ, անկախ նրանից թե դա սթրեսի արդյունք ա, թե չէ, ես սկսում եմ հետևել արտաքինիս, որ նիհարեմ ու նորից իմ նախկին տեսքը վերականգնեմ


Դե ցանկացած մարդ ով չի տառապում ավելնորդ քաշից շատ արագ կարող է վերականգնել իր կառուցվածքը, իսկ այն մարդիկ ովքեր անընդհատ նեռվային աշխատանքի մեջ են ու ժամանակ չունեն իրենց հետևեն նրանք ակամայից սկսում են շատ ուտել ու արդյունքում առաջանում է գիրություն:
Կամքը սովորաբար հասկանում են, որ եթե ունենս կամքի ուժ պետք է քիչ ուտես, բայց ուտելը որոշ դեպքերում այդքան էլ կապ չունի գիրանալու հետ, անձամբ ճանաչում եմ մեկին ով բավական շատ է ուտում, բայց բավականին նորմալ կաքառուցվածք ունի, հետևաբար ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, միանշանակ ոչինչ չի կարելի ասել, առավելևս կամքի ուժի մասին, այն կամ կա կամ էլ չկա:

----------


## Rhayader

Ոչ միայն :Wink:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Դե ցանկացած մարդ ով չի տառապում ավելնորդ քաշից շատ արագ կարող է վերականգնել իր կառուցվածքը, իսկ այն մարդիկ ովքեր անընդհատ նեռվային աշխատանքի մեջ են ու *ժամանակ չունեն իրենց հետևեն նրանք ակամայից սկսում են շատ ուտել* ու արդյունքում առաջանում է գիրություն:
> Կամքը սովորաբար հասկանում են, որ եթե ունենս կամքի ուժ պետք է քիչ ուտես, բայց ուտելը որոշ դեպքերում այդքան էլ կապ չունի գիրանալու հետ, անձամբ ճանաչում եմ մեկին ով բավական շատ է ուտում, բայց բավականին նորմալ կաքառուցվածք ունի, հետևաբար ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, միանշանակ ոչինչ չի կարելի ասել, առավելևս կամքի ուժի մասին, այն կամ կա կամ էլ չկա:


Իսկ չի լինի, որ էդ ժամանակը, որ ծախսում են շատ ուտելու վրա, ծախսեն մի քիչ մարզանք անելու վրա?  :Think:

----------

Rhayader (05.04.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ես չեմ սիրում, երբ միայն արտաքին տվյալներին են առաջնային դիտում ու գնահատում: Վիրավորական ա: Ու որ առաջնային թերություն են համարում արտաքին, ֆիզիկական տվյալ, որն իրականում ծնողների *գեներից է կախված*, մարդ չի ընտրում իր տեսքը:


Ընդհանրապես ինչի համար գոյություն ունի երկու սեռ: Իրականում կանանց դերը կայանում է նրանում, որ ընտրեն ուժեղին՝ առողջ, ուժեղ գեներով տղամարդուն: Ճիշտ ա հիմա գնալով ավելի ու ավելի ենք բնությունից կտրվում ու շատ են պատահում դեպքեր, որ նույնիսկ ինվալիդ տղամարդն է ամուսնանում ու երեխաներ ունենում, բայց էտ հեչ լավ չի, շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ եթե բնական ընտրությունը գործեր:

Անձամբ ինձ առաջին հերթին գրավում ա կանանց ներքին գեղեցկությունը, հետո նոր արտաքին, ճիշտ ա էտ գեների հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի...

----------


## kyahi

> Եթե մարդը բավականաչափ կամքի ուժ չունի, որ օրեկան քսան հատ պրեսս անի, տաս հատ ժիմ ու քսան հատ կքանիստ, ուրեմն նա չի կարող կամային կոչվել:


Դրանով կամքի ուժ կոչվածը չի որոշվում:Համել մի պահ մտածի դու կշռում ես 120 կգ օրական էդքան բան կանեի՞ր:ՈՒղղակի բոլորս խփնված ենք արտաքին տեսքի վար:
Հա ի դեպ ամուսնանալուց առաջ չմոռանաս ամբողջ աղջկա ցեղը բժշկական հետազոտության ենթարկես, կարող ա պատահի էդ աղջիկը մի լավ դիետայով ա նիհարել ու մի հատ երեխա ունենալուց հետո կդառնա բիգ մամա :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Չկա «գեներն են ժառանգել» հասկացություն: Ընդհանրապես, մարդիկ հաճախ են մեղքը գեների վրա գցում: Համ էլ՝ եթե վատ գեներ ունի մարդն, առավել ևս վանելու է ինձ: Բնական ընտրության նպատակներից մեկը լավ գեների ապրելն ու վատ գեների ոչնչանալն է:
> Եթե մարդը բավականաչափ կամքի ուժ չունի, որ օրեկան քսան հատ պրեսս անի, տաս հատ ժիմ ու քսան հատ կքանիստ, ուրեմն նա չի կարող կամային կոչվել:


Եթե մարդն էդքան կամք չունի, որ ծխելը կյանքից հանի հանուն իր և իր շրջապատի, նոր սերնդի առողջության, թող կինն էլ սալոտ լինի ու չաղ, կքանիստ էլ չկարողանա անել: Իդեպ թմբլիկ կանայք ավելի սեքսուալ են ու տղամարդկանց ավելի են գրավում գոնե բնազդորեն:

----------

kyahi (05.04.2010), VisTolog (05.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013), Նարե (05.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Իսկ չի լինի, որ էդ ժամանակը, որ ծախսում են շատ ուտելու վրա, ծախսեն մի քիչ մարզանք անելու վրա?


Շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունի դա. աշխատելու ընթացքում են ուտում և հիմնականում շատ արագ / նման դեպքերում պարզ է, որ ուտում են արագ սնունդ է/ դա էլ բերում է գիրանալուն

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե մարդն էդքան կամք չունի, որ ծխելը կյանքից հանի հանուն իր և իր շրջապատի, նոր սերնդի առողջության, թող կինն էլ սալոտ լինի ու չաղ, կքանիստ էլ չկարողանա անել: Իդեպ թմբլիկ կանայք ավելի սեքսուալ են ու տղամարդկանց ավելի են գրավում գոնե բնազդորեն:


Միգուցե մարդը բավականաչափ կամք ունի, որ շրջապատին չթողնի իրան ծխելուց զրկել: Նայի, իմ համար կա առաջնային պրիորիտետ՝ դա ես ինքս եմ, ու երկրորդային՝ շրջապատը: Ես առաջնայինը գրեթե երբեք չեմ զոհաբերում երկրորդայինին:

----------


## Rhayader

> Շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունի դա. աշխատելու ընթացքում են ուտում և հիմնականում շատ արագ / նման դեպքերում պարզ է, որ ուտում են արագ սնունդ է/ դա էլ բերում է գիրանալուն


kyahi, այդ ամենն ընդամենը արդարացումներ են: Իմ ասած մարզանքն օրեկան ընդամենը կես ժամ է տանում: Չկա այնպիսի մարդ, ով օրեկան կես ժամ չկարողանա դրան տրամադրել:

----------

Արևհատիկ (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Միգուցե մարդը բավականաչափ կամք ունի, որ շրջապատին չթողնի իրան ծխելուց զրկել: Նայի, իմ համար կա առաջնային պրիորիտետ՝ դա ես ինքս եմ, ու երկրորդային՝ շրջապատը: Ես առաջնայինը գրեթե երբեք չեմ զոհաբերում երկրորդայինին:


Բա որ ինքդ զոհաբերության պատրաստ չես, ինչի՞ ես ուրիշից պահանջում: ԴԵռ այս կոնկրետ դեպքում աղջկա մարմնական թուլությունը քո առողջույթան վրա անմիջական ազդեցություն չունի, իսկ քո ծխելը քեզնից սկսած բոլորին է վնասում: Այնպես որ մարդկանց չմարզված մարմինները հանգիստ թող:

Դու ասա, ինչքա՜ն տղամարդ կա, որ երկու հատ պահարան հրելուց «հոգնում-ուշաթափ» է լինում, իսկ կինը ո՛չ միայն հավասար հրում է, հետո էլ մաքրում, իրերը տեղափոխում, տղամարդում գործիքներ վազացնում, շարունակում է տնային գործերը մինչև քնելու պահը: Հիմա ո՞վ է ավելի ուժեղ:

----------

kyahi (05.04.2010), Miss Elegance (06.04.2010), Sophie (06.04.2010), VisTolog (05.04.2010), Արևածագ (05.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013), Նարե (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> kyahi, այդ ամենն ընդամենը արդարացումներ են: Իմ ասած մարզանքն օրեկան ընդամենը կես ժամ է տանում: Չկա այնպիսի մարդ, ով օրեկան կես ժամ չկարողանա դրան տրամադրել:


Մարզա՞նք: 
Քանի՞ հոգի գիտես քո շրջապատում, որ չի ալարում ու ամեն օր կես ժամ մարզվում է: Անձամբ շաբաթվա մեջ տասը րոպե չեմ լրացնում երևի: Իսկ էդ կես ժամը շատ-շա՜տ ա: Եթե կարելի է էդ ընթացքում վայելել սուրճ ու լրատվական հաղորդում, պառկել բազմոցին կամ էլ պատժգամբից նայել ընկնող երեխային:

----------

kyahi (05.04.2010), VisTolog (05.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բա որ ինքդ զոհաբերության պատրաստ չես, ինչի՞ ես ուրիշից պահանջում: ԴԵռ այս կոնկրետ դեպքում աղջկա մարմնական թուլությունը քո առողջույթան վրա անմիջական ազդեցություն չունի, իսկ քո ծխելը քեզնից սկսած բոլորին է վնասում: Այնպես որ մարդկանց չմարզված մարմինները հանգիստ թող:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, թե ես ինչ-որ մեկից ինչ-որ բան եմ պահանջում: Ոչ, ես ընդամենը նայում ու հետևություններ եմ անում: Ես չեմ կարող մարդուն արգելել տձև ճարպագունդ դառնալ, բայց ոչ մեկը նաև չի կարող ինձ արգելել դրանից տհաճություն զգալ:



> Դու ասա, ինչքա՜ն տղամարդ կա, որ երկու հատ պահարան հրելուց «հոգնում-ուշաթափ» է լինում, իսկ կինը ո՛չ միայն հավասար հրում է, հետո էլ մաքրում, իրերը տեղափոխում, տղամարդում գործիքներ վազացնում, շարունակում է տնային գործերը մինչև քնելու պահը: Հիմա ո՞վ է ավելի ուժեղ:


Խիստ տարօրինակ կլիներ, եթե ես հակառակ սեռի վանող գծերը քննարկող թեմայում սկսեի բողոքել տղամարդկանց թուլությունից:

----------


## kyahi

> այդ ամենն ընդամենը արդարացումներ են: Իմ ասած մարզանքն օրեկան ընդամենը կես ժամ է տանում: Չկա այնպիսի մարդ, ով օրեկան կես ժամ չկարողանա դրան տրամադրել:


իրականում այս կյանքում ամեն ինչ էլ արդարացումների վրա է հիմնաված, չկա մարդ ով իր սխալ քայլի համար արդարավում չփնտրի:Ամեն մարդ ցանկացած պահի կարող է վարել առողջ ապրելակերպ, մենք բոլորս էլ այդ հարցում կամքի ուժ չունենք: Իսկ օրական կես ժամը միգուցե՞ այդ մարդու համար շատ թանկ է ու մեղադրել ինչ-որ մեկին ժամանակը վատնելու վրա շատ սխալ է: Մեկը ես կնախընտրեյի քնելը, ուրեմն ի՞նչ ,ես չունեմ քամքի ուժ:
Ամենամեծ կամքի ուժ չունեցողները դրանք ծխողներն են ու նրանք դրա համար այնքան արդարացում ունեն, որքան գեր մարդիկ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մարզա՞նք: 
> Քանի՞ հոգի գիտես քո շրջապատում, որ չի ալարում ու ամեն օր կես ժամ մարզվում է: Անձամբ շաբաթվա մեջ տասը րոպե չեմ լրացնում երևի: Իսկ էդ կես ժամը շատ-շա՜տ ա: Եթե կարելի է էդ ընթացքում վայելել սուրճ ու լրատվական հաղորդում, պառկել բազմոցին կամ էլ պատժգամբից նայել ընկնող երեխային:


Հենց դրանում էլ կայանում է հարցը: Եթե դու ափսոսում ես ընդամենը կես ժամ մարզանքի վրա ծախսել, ապա դու ունես վատ մարմին, ինչն իր հերթին ոչ մի լավ բան չի նշանակում: Ես ծխում եմ, բայց թոքերի ուժով ու շնչառությամբ ֆորումում քչերն իմ հետ կարող են մրցել (հավանաբար՝ միայն հեծանվորդները): Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է ամբողջ օրը դիվանին պառկել ու դրանով լավ մարմին ստանալ, ապա թող նա գա ու իմ ասածի հետ վիճի:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մարզա՞նք: 
> Քանի՞ հոգի գիտես քո շրջապատում, որ չի ալարում ու ամեն օր կես ժամ մարզվում է: Անձամբ շաբաթվա մեջ տասը րոպե չեմ լրացնում երևի: Իսկ էդ կես ժամը շատ-շա՜տ ա: Եթե կարելի է էդ ընթացքում վայելել սուրճ ու լրատվական հաղորդում, պառկել բազմոցին կամ էլ պատժգամբից նայել ընկնող երեխային:


Մարզանքի ուրիշ ձևեր էլ կան
1. Առավոտ ժամը 8-11 կամ գիշերը 11-1 ընկած ժամանակահատվածում երթուղային նստել, որտեղ ձեռքերով պինդ բռնվում ես, որ չընկնես ու լավագույն դեպքում երկու ոտքի վրա քեզ պահում: Եղավ համ ոտքերի մարզանք, համ ձեռքերի, համ էլ մնացած մկանների: :Jpit: 
2. Մի երեք ժամ քայլել քաղաքով: Ոտքերիդ մկանները կաշխատեն, դու էլ մաքուր օդ կշնչես:  :Rolleyes:

----------

kyahi (05.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է ամբողջ օրը դիվանին պառկել ու դրանով լավ մարմին ստանալ, ապա թող նա գա ու իմ ասածի հետ վիճի:


Հասցեդ ասա վաղը մի հոգու հետ կգամ, բայց ինքը օրական չորս ժամ դիվանից վեր ա կանգնում, որ գնա գործի նստի գա :LOL:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Սոֆ, ոչ ոք էլ չի ափսոսում ժամանակը, հենց դա է խնդիրը: ՈՒղղակի ամեն մեկն էլ տվյալ պահին անում է հենց տվյալ պահին իրեն հաճելին: Ես հաճույքով եմ քայլում, դա իմ մարզանքն է, տնից մինչև կանգառ ուղիղ 3 րոպե է, ու դա էլ ինձ համար աչքերի մարզանքի համար է, բայց ես դա տհաճորեն չեմ անում, այլապես ավելի շատ վնաս կտա դա: 

Չեմ սիրում ընդհանրապես բոլորին նմանվող, հոսքի ուղղությամբ շարժվող, առանց մտածելու հոսքին ենթարկվող մարդկանց, մանավանդ տղաներին: Օրինալ՝ եթե մազը երկար ա, ուրեմն վատ տղա ա, եթե մազը կարճ ա, ուրեմն սխալ աղջիկ ա: Ու լիքը նման հիմար նախապաշարմունքներ:

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ դու ինքդ ես խորհուրդ տվել ասել «մի՛ ծխիր», երբ չեմ ուզում, չդադարեցնելու դեպքում մի բաժակ ջուր լցնել գլխիդ: Այնպես որ ծխելու մասին չարժե խոսել:  :Wink:

----------

Adriano (06.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> իրականում այս կյանքում ամեն ինչ էլ արդարացումների վրա է հիմնաված, չկա մարդ ով իր սխալ քայլի համար արդարավում չփնտրի:Ամեն մարդ ցանկացած պահի կարող է վարել առողջ ապրելակերպ, մենք բոլորս էլ այդ հարցում կամքի ուժ չունենք: Իսկ օրական կես ժամը միգուցե՞ այդ մարդու համար շատ թանկ է ու մեղադրել ինչ-որ մեկին ժամանակը վատնելու վրա շատ սխալ է: Մեկը ես կնախընտրեյի քնելը, ուրեմն ի՞նչ ,ես չունեմ քամքի ուժ:
> Ամենամեծ կամքի ուժ չունեցողները դրանք ծխողներն են ու նրանք դրա համար այնքան արդարացում ունեն, որքան գեր մարդիկ:


Մարդը լրիվ իրավունք ունի գեր կամ չաղլիկ լինել, դրանում չի հարցը: Գնա ու կարդա ամենաառաջին գրառումը:
Ես, օրինակ, չեմ արդարանում: Ես գիտեմ, որ անառողջ կենսակերպ եմ վարում: Նաև գիտեմ, որ առողջ կենսակերպի դեպքում հաստատ երկար չեմ քաշի հենց նյարդերիս պատճառով: Կարելի է ասել, որ ես գիտակցաբար մահացնում ու վերակենդանացնում եմ մարդմինս՝ դրա արդյունքում հոգևոր ուժ ձեռք բերելով ու դեպրեսսիայի դեմ պայքարելով: Եթե դա ինչ-որ մեկին վանում է, ես դրա հետ պրոբլեմ չունեմ: Ավելին, ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ այդ մարդուն ու չեմ քննադատում: Դա նրա գործն է: Հենց դրանում է կայանում այս թեմայի իմաստը: Ոչ ես, ոչ էլ ուրիշ մեկը չի կարող պնդել, թե կատարյալ է: Բնական է, որ մեզանից շատերն իրար վանող գծեր կունենան: Այս թեման ոչ թե բոլորին ընդհանուր հայտարարի բերելու ու կատարյալ զույգեր դարձնելու համար է, այլ որ մարդիկ իրենք հասկանան, թե ինչն է իրենց վանում, կամ թե ինչն է իրենց մեջ, որ վանում է ուրիշներին: Եթե այդքան վախենում եք ուրիշների կարծիքները լսելուց, շրջանցեք այս թեման: Ես արտահայտում եմ իմ կարծիքը. եթե դուք հակադրվեք իմ կարծիքին, սկսեք հակառակն ապացուցել, դրանից ճարպային ծալքերով կամ հաստաքամակ աղջիկները չեն սկսելու ինձ դուր գալ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սոֆ, ոչ ոք էլ չի ափսոսում ժամանակը, հենց դա է խնդիրը: ՈՒղղակի ամեն մեկն էլ տվյալ պահին անում է հենց տվյալ պահին իրեն հաճելին: Ես հաճույքով եմ քայլում, դա իմ մարզանքն է, տնից մինչև կանգառ ուղիղ 3 րոպե է, ու դա էլ ինձ համար աչքերի մարզանքի համար է, բայց ես դա տհաճորեն չեմ անում, այլապես ավելի շատ վնաս կտա դա:


Լավ ես անում, ի՞նձ ինչ: Միանգամից կոմպլեքսավորվեցին, ագրեսիվացան :Angry2:  վախենու՞մ եք խոստովանել, որ լաաաավ ցավոտ տեղի եմ խփել:



> Չեմ սիրում ընդհանրապես բոլորին նմանվող, հոսքի ուղղությամբ շարժվող, առանց մտածելու հոսքին ենթարկվող մարդկանց, մանավանդ տղաներին: Օրինալ՝ եթե մազը երկար ա, ուրեմն վատ տղա ա, եթե մազը կարճ ա, ուրեմն սխալ աղջիկ ա: Ու լիքը նման հիմար նախապաշարմունքներ:


Լավ ես անում: Հիմա դնե՞մ ու սկսեմ ապացուցել, որ իրավունք չունես հոսքի ուղղությամբ շարժվողների մասին վատ բան խոսել: Կարող եմ դա անել մենակ քո սեփական խոսքերը կրկնելով: Թեթևակի լրացումներով:



> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ դու ինքդ ես խորհուրդ տվել ասել «մի՛ ծխիր», երբ չեմ ուզում, չդադարեցնելու դեպքում մի բաժակ ջուր լցնել գլխիդ: Այնպես որ ծխելու մասին չարժե խոսել:


Ընդհանրապես թեմայի հետ կապ չունի: Հիմա դու ինձ վանող բան ես անում. խոսում ես, երբ խոսելու բան չունես:

----------


## kyahi

> այդքան վախենում եք ուրիշների կարծիքները լսելուց, շրջանցեք այս թեման: Ես արտահայտում եմ իմ կարծիքը. եթե դուք հակադրվեք իմ կարծիքին, սկսեք հակառակն ապացուցել, դրանից ճարպային ծալքերով կամ հաստաքամակ աղջիկները չեն սկսելու ինձ դուր գալ:


Իրականում ոչ ոք չի վախենում ուրիշների կարծիքը լսելուց:Այտեղ բոլորն էլ արտահայտում են իրենց կարծիքը, բայց քանի որ կան տարբեր կարծիքի տեր մարդիկ ակամայից սկսվում է բանավեճ կոչվածը:Իսկ իրականում ես չեմ փորձում քեզ կամ մեկ ուիրշին պարտադրել ինչ-որ բան, ես ուղղակի ասում եմ իմ ասածը մեկ ուիրշը իր ասածը:*Ի դեպ ,երբեք մի ասա երբեք*

----------


## Հայկօ

:Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 

Վայ քու արաաաաաաաաաաա՜... Ներող, ներող... Տուգանեք ինձ...

----------

Ungrateful (06.04.2010), Yellow Raven (06.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Միանգամից կոմպլեքսավորվեցին, ագրեսիվացան վախենու՞մ եք խոստովանել, որ լաաաավ ցավոտ տեղի եմ խփել:


Ամոթ չլինի հարցնել էդ ու՞ր ես խփել, կամ ի՞նչ ես խփել…կամ ի՞նչն ա ցավոտ և ու՞մ համար

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ամոթ չլինի հարցնել էդ ու՞ր ես խփել, կամ ի՞նչ ես խփել…կամ ի՞նչն ա ցավոտ և ու՞մ համար


Ուզում ա ասի, որ ես կոմպլեքսավորվեցի, որ քաշս 70 կգը գերազանցում է:

----------


## Rhayader

Դե, եթե իմ մինչև հիմա ասածը ձեզ ոչ մի բան չասեց, ապա ես առավել ևս ավելացնելու բան չունեմ :Wink:  ձեզ՝ բարի գրաֆոմանիա:

----------


## kyahi

> Ուզում ա ասի, որ ես կոմպլեքսավորվեցի, որ քաշս 70 կգը գերազանցում է:


պաաաաաաաահ բան գտավ կպնելու:Դե եթե մարդը դրանից կոմպլեքսավորվեր հիմա քո ասած կես ժամի տեղը մեկ ժամ կպարապեր:

----------


## SSS

Չեմ կարծում ,թե քեզանով զբաղվելը ժամանկի անիմաստ կորուստ է...անիմաստ կորուստ եմ համարում ժամերով հայելու առաջ կանգնելը,ինչն էլ հավատացեք այդ մարզանքի վրա չծախսողներն են անում,,,Ֆոտոն ջան նկարներդ տեսել եմ..ոչ մի խնդիր չունես դրա համար էլ անիմաստ ես համարում  մարզվելը...
Ես երբեք կազնավածքիցս չեմ բողոքել սաեմ ավելին ես ինձ դուր եմ գալիս, բայց համարյա ամեն օր ,իսկ ամառները'ամեն օր  առավոտները մարզվում եմ...օրական 50-70 փորի պրեսս'իր տարբեր ատրիբուտներով և հավատացեք մարզանքից հետո ավելի հեշտ եմ հասցնում իմ գործերը:Ժամանակի դեմ մենք անզոր ենք և գալու մի օր,երբ նայելով մեր կախ ընկած մաշկին ափսոսանք,որ ժամանկին չենք հոգացել մեր մարմնի մասին

----------


## Մենուա

Ժողովուրդ, ինչքան բան կա վանող... 
Ես «վանվում եմ», երբ աղջկա մեջ մեռած է «ԿԻնը» կամ էլ աղաղակում է «Կինը»։

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2010), Enigmatic (07.04.2010), murmushka (06.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Սոֆ, ոչ ոք էլ չի ափսոսում ժամանակը, հենց դա է խնդիրը: ՈՒղղակի ամեն մեկն էլ տվյալ պահին անում է հենց տվյալ պահին իրեն հաճելին: Ես հաճույքով եմ քայլում, դա իմ մարզանքն է, տնից մինչև կանգառ ուղիղ 3 րոպե է, ու դա էլ ինձ համար աչքերի մարզանքի համար է, բայց ես դա տհաճորեն չեմ անում, այլապես ավելի շատ վնաս կտա դա: 
> 
> Չեմ սիրում ընդհանրապես բոլորին նմանվող, հոսքի ուղղությամբ շարժվող, առանց մտածելու հոսքին ենթարկվող մարդկանց, մանավանդ տղաներին: Օրինալ՝ եթե մազը երկար ա, ուրեմն վատ տղա ա, եթե մազը կարճ ա, ուրեմն սխալ աղջիկ ա: Ու լիքը նման հիմար նախապաշարմունքներ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ դու ինքդ ես խորհուրդ տվել ասել «մի՛ ծխիր», երբ չեմ ուզում, չդադարեցնելու դեպքում մի բաժակ ջուր լցնել գլխիդ: Այնպես որ ծխելու մասին չարժե խոսել:


Ուրեմն Ֆոտոն ջան ես լրիվ ընդունում եմ քո ասածները, սեփական ուղեղով չշարժվելու խնդիրը ճիշտ է նաև հակառակ սեռի համար: Մարդիկ չգիտես ինչու  գտնում են, որ մյուսը ավելի խելոքա: Կամ ասենք հենց տեսնում են երկու սիրահար համբուրվում են , կամ սև մաշկ ունեցողի են տեսնում, բոլորը միանման մատով են ցույց տալիս, չես հասկանում անընդհատ նմանվելու մեջ ինչնա էդքան քաղցրը, բայց ասեմ դա պատասխանատվությունից ազատվելու ձև է, դու վերցնում ես պտասխանատվությունդ դնում ուրիշի վրա ու տենց յոլա ես գնում: Իսկ ծխելը ընդհանրապեսչեմ ընդունում, հատկապես աղջիկների մոտ, մթոմ տղեքը ինչ շահեցին, որ աղջկեքն էլ կրկնօրինակում են: Ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում նաև նմանկումը կյանքի ընկեր փնտրելու գործում, ասենք Պողոսը ունի ես էլ ունենամ էդ ապրանքից, իսկ մեզ հայերիս մոտ դա շատ տարածված է: 
Չեմ հավանում երբ աղջկեքը իրենց սառն են պահում, համենայն դեպս ջերմություննա ջերմություն բերում:

----------


## Lord

> Ուզում ա ասի, որ ես կոմպլեքսավորվեցի, որ քաշս 70 կգը գերազանցում է:


Կոմպլեկսավորվելու բան չկա, ամեն մարդ կա են ինչ որ կա, դու ես որոշում քո համար ոնց է ճիշտ։ Ես էլ 90 կգ եմ։

----------


## SSS

> Չեմ հավանում երբ աղջկեքը իրենց սառն են պահում, համենայն դեպս ջերմություննա ջերմություն բերում:


Այոո ցատկել առաջին իսկ հանդիպած տղայի դեմքին և ներդնել ողջ հոգին նրան գրավելու համար....
Աղջկա սառնությունը տղայից է գալիս


> ջերմություննա ջերմություն բերում

----------

davidus (06.04.2010), E-la Via (06.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (06.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Մանուլ (07.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013)

----------


## Adriano

> Այոո ցատկել առաջին իսկ հանդիպած տղայի դեմքին և ներդնել ողջ հոգին նրան գրավելու համար....
> Աղջկա սառնությունը տղայից է գալիս


Լավ, ջերմությունը տղայից է գալիս, սերը տղայից է գալիս, խոսալը, ժպտալը, ջերմորեն շփվելը տղայից է գալիս, առաջին խոսքը տղայից է գալիս, բա լավ բա ձեր գործը որնա? Չոր ու կոպիտ վերաբերմունքը, սերը ցույց չտալը, անկապ ձևերի հետևից գնալը?Հասկանում ես էլի մենք տղամարդիկս ապահովենք այս ամենը, սակայն այն ժամ երբ փոխադարաձություն չկա ո'չ մի կողմի արածնա մի բան, ո'չ մյուս կողմի: Փաստորեն միայն ամեն ինչ բարդելով մեզ տղաներիս վրա պետք չէ արհեստական վանողականություն ստեղծել և ձեր իսկ պատասխանատվությունը դնել հակառակ սեռի այս դեպքում մեզ վրա: Հանկարծ սխալ չըմբռնելու նպատակով ասեմ, որ մենք տղաներս չենք խուսափում մեր բաժին պարտականություններց, սակայն դուք էլ պիտի չէ մի ձևով արտահայտեք: Իհարկե չարժե ամեն պատահածի վրա թռնել, ոչ մեկ դա չի ասում, սակայն լավ չես հավանում ես մարդուն խնդիր չկա մի հավանի , բայց նենց կարելիա դա ցույց տալ որ մարդ չկարծի թե սիրելը վատ բանա: Սիրելը արդյոք վատ բանա, մեղքա, չէ չէ, դե ուրեմն անհրաժեշտ է սիրո գինը ևս հասկանալ, այլ ոչ թե աջ ու ձախ վատ, վատ ու տգեղ վերաբերմունք ցույց տալ, մարդա սիրելա չես հավանել էլի մի հավանի բայց դա հասկացնելու բազմաթիվ ավելի լավ ձևեր կան քան քիառթու կոպտությունը:

----------

E-la Via (06.04.2010), Grieg (07.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Աբելյան (06.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ամեն աղջիկ պետք է ամեն տղայի նկատմամբ «ջերմություն» ցույց տա, հենց այդ տղան իր նկատմամբ ուշադրություն ցույց տվեց:

----------

Miss Elegance (08.04.2010), SSS (06.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Արևածագ (07.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Մանուլ (07.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Լմարդա սիրելա չես հավանել էլի մի հավանի բայց դա հասկացնելու բազմաթիվ ավելի լավ ձևեր կան քան քիառթու կոպտությունը:


 Կոպտությունն ու սառնությունը բոլորովին տարբեր բաներ են...մի խառնի իրար :Smile:  Իսկ սառնություն ու անտարբերություն ցույց տալը մի մարդուն,ում հանդեպ իրոք անտարբեր ես,կարծում եմ ավելին քան  ճիշտ է
Հ.Գ
Հեշտ է ձեզ համար կարծելը ,թե "սառն է ,որովհետև ձևական է,այլ ոչ թե .որովհետև ես նրան չեմ հետաքրքրում"

----------

EgoBrain (07.04.2010), Leo Negri (06.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (06.04.2010), VisTolog (06.04.2010), Yellow Raven (06.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Արևածագ (07.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Մանուլ (07.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013)

----------


## MaryMay

Տղաների մեջ ամենից շատ ինձ վանում է սերը բամբասանքի հանդեպ:

----------

Enigmatic (07.04.2010), Արևածագ (07.04.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

Շատ բաներ կան, որ վանում են, բայց կառանձնացնեմ նրանք, որոնք ամենաշատն են նեռվայնացնում: Զզվում են բոլոր էն տղաներից, որոնց բառապաշարում առկա են "ցավդ տանեմ", "կյանք", "քաղցրս", "ջանս", "ջիգյար", "ինշշշ կա?" և նմանատիպ այլ գարշելի արտահայտություններ: Զզվում եմ, երբ որ տղան քայլում ա, ու գլուխը պարբերաբար տատանողական շարժում ա կատարում` շեղվելով հավասարակշռության դիրքից մի 30-40 աստիճան անկյան տակ:  Զզվում եմ, երբ որ մոտներով անցնում ես ինչ-որ դեբիլ երաժշտոթյուն են բարձր ձայնով միացնում, թե իմաստը որն ա, երևի իրանք էլ չգիտեն: Մեկ էլ կարմիր երանգի մաշկով տղաներից եմ զզվում:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012)

----------


## Sophie

> Զզվում են բոլոր էն տղաներից, որոնց բառապաշարում առկա են "ցավդ տանեմ", "*կյանք*", "*քաղցրս*", "*ջանս*", "ջիգյար", "ինշշշ կա?"* և նմանատիպ այլ գարշելի արտահայտություններ*:


 Ես չգիտեի,  որ սրանք գարշելի արտահայտւթյուններ են :Blush:

----------

Շինարար (07.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Ես չգիտեի,  որ սրանք գարշելի արտահայտւթյուններ են


Ամեն ինչ ասելու ձևից ա կախված։ Եթե գարշելի ձևով են սվում, գարշելի են։ Եթե սիրելի՝ սիրելի են։ Հետո էլ չի կարելի անընդհատ կրկնել։

----------

Rhayader (07.04.2010), Yellow Raven (08.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Ես չգիտեի,  որ սրանք գարշելի արտահայտւթյուններ են


Անձամբ իմ համար գարշելի են, ավելի լավ է ոչինչ չասեն, քան անընդհատ էդ կարգի տափակ *"հաճոյախոսություններ"* անեն: Չեմ սիրում, երբ որ ինչ-որ բան ասում են ուղակի ասելու համար:

----------

Ameli (17.05.2011), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), _DEATH_ (07.04.2010), Աբելյան (07.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> Ամեն ինչ ասելու ձևից ա կախված։ Եթե գարշելի ձևով են սվում, գարշելի են։ Եթե սիրելի՝ սիրելի են։ Հետո էլ չի կարելի անընդհատ կրկնել։


 Բայց գարշելի ձևով ասում է հազարից մեկը, համենայնդեպս հեղինակը չի նշելը ձևի մասին: Յուրաքանչյուր դրական բառ էլ  գարշելի կերպով արտասանելուց մարդ զզվում է բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ բառը դրանից գարշելի է դառնում :

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (07.04.2010), Մանուլ (07.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Տղաների մեջ ամենից շատ ինձ վանում է սերը բամբասանքի հանդեպ:


Խեղճ աղջիկներ…

----------


## Ալիք

Չարությունը
Եսասիրությունը
Փոքրոգությունը 
և դրանցից բխող ամեն ինչ

----------


## Lord

> Բայց գարշելի ձևով ասում է հազարից մեկը, համենայնդեպս հեղինակը չի նշելը ձևի մասին: Յուրաքանչյուր դրական բառ էլ  գարշելի կերպով արտասանելուց մարդ զզվում է բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ բառը դրանից գարշելի է դառնում :


Դե մազոխեստները սիրում են որ իրենց կոպտում, խփում, ցավ են պատճառում, իրենց դուրս չի գալիս "կյանք", "քաղցրս", "ջանս", "սիրունս" բառերը նրանց հետ պետք է կոպիտ խոսես

----------


## Rhayader

> Դե մազոխեստները սիրում են որ իրենց կոպտում, խփում, ցավ են պատճառում, իրենց դուրս չի գալիս "կյանք", "քաղցրս", "ջանս", "սիրունս" բառերը նրանց հետ պետք է կոպիտ խոսես


Փաստորեն, քո համար այս քյառթու ու էժանագին արտահայտությունները, որոնք իրոք հազարից մեկը կարող է այնպես արտասանել, որ նրանք գարշելի չհնչեն, քնքշանք արտահայտելու միակ ձևն են, ու ում սա դուր չի գալիս, մազոխի՞ստ է: :Angry2: 
Անկեղծ ասած, չեմ հասկանա այն աղջիկներին, ում չի վանում նման կարծիք արտահայտող մարդը:

----------

aerosmith (08.04.2010), EgoBrain (08.04.2010), Farfalla (08.04.2010), kyahi (08.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Դե մազոխեստները սիրում են որ իրենց կոպտում, խփում, ցավ են պատճառում, իրենց դուրս չի գալիս "կյանք", "քաղցրս", "ջանս", "սիրունս" բառերը նրանց հետ պետք է կոպիտ խոսես


Դե եթե համարում ես, որ մարդու հանդեպ վերաբերմուքը ցույց տալու միակ տարբերակները կամ պիտի կոպտելն է կամ էլ նման "կոմպլիմենտներ" անելը, ուրեմն ես երևի մազոխիստ եմ ու շրջապատված եմ մազոխիստներով: Ուղղակի իմ շրջապատում նաման "տերմիններ" օգտագործող մարդիկ չկան, դրա համար էլ երևի ինձ համար էդքան օտար ու անհեթեթ են թվում նման բառերը:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (08.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Ուղղակի իմ շրջապատում նաման "տերմիններ" օգտագործող ամրդիկ չկան, դրա համար էլ երևի ինձ համար էդքան օտար ու անհեթեթ են թվում նման բառերը:


Բա որտեղ ես լսել?

----------

Rhayader (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բա որտեղ ես լսել?


Ասենք, փողոցում մեկը մոտեցել է իր «դորջարով» ու ասել.
- Ազիիիիզ, կյաաաանքս, (ծամոնը փուչիկ է անում), կգա՞ս հետս հելնենք սավունա ուրախանանք-մուրախանանք, նատուռի բան եմ ասում, հորս ազիզ արև անունդ չեմ հանի, քաաաղցրս :Vayreni:  ::}:  :Goxakan:  :Scenic: 
Ու ո՞ր աղջկա սիրտը նման «պրիոմի» լրիվ կամ մասնակի կիրառումից չէր խառնի :Bad:

----------

Adriano (08.04.2010), EgoBrain (08.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), SSS (08.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Ֆրեյա (08.04.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Բա որտեղ ես լսել?


Շրջապատ ասելով նակտի ունեմ էն մարդկաց, ում հետ շփվում եմ: Քանի որ սովորում եմ իմ շատ սիրելի  պոլիտեխնիկում, նման բառապաշարով մարդկանց անհնար է չհանդիպել:

----------

Rhayader (08.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Ասենք, փողոցում մեկը մոտեցել է իր «դորջարով» ու ասել.
> - Ազիիիիզ, կյաաաանքս, (ծամոնը փուչիկ է անում), կգա՞ս հետս հելնենք սավունա ուրախանանք-մուրախանանք, նատուռի բան եմ ասում, հորս ազիզ արև անունդ չեմ հանի, քաաաղցրս
> Ու ո՞ր աղջկա սիրտը նման «պրիոմի» լրիվ կամ մասնակի կիրառումից չէր խառնի


Ինձ հետ երբևէ նման բան չի եղլ,չգիտեմ գուցե այնքան էլ ցանկալի չեմ...Անընդհատ ուզում էի գրել,ու չէի գրում,բայց պետքա գրեմ...Չգիտես ոնց է ստացվել,բայց ակումբում *գրեթե*  բոլորը բարձր խավի ներկայացուցիչներ են...այդ դեպքում ուր կորան այսպես կոչված Քյառթերը...և ոչ միայն ակումբում...ինչու ձեզ այդքան հուզում նրանց թեման,դուք այդքան լավն եք? Եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս մի շփվեք նրանց հետ...ամեն դեպքում ես երբևէ չեմ հանդիպել ձեր նկարագրած մոնստրերին,որովհետև ւնձ չի հետաքրքրել նրանց կյանքը...Քյռթերը սեփակն կյանք չունեն...հմմ,իսկ մենք ..որ թեման մտնում ես նրանց են 
քարկոծում...Մեր բակում էլ կան անգործ պպզողներ,որոնք երբևէ հետևիցս ռեպլիներ չեն թողել,կամ էլ թողել են,բայց դա ինձ չի հհետքրքրել,նույնն էլ կասեմ մեքենայով կանգնողների մասին...Կամ էլ հագուստը..ձեզ ինչ ,ինչ ուզեն կհագնեն,կարողա էտ մարդը սպորտային կոշիկի փող չունի,դրա համար էլ սովորականնա հագնում...Լավ է ինձ վանում են այն մարդիկ (անկախ սեռից),որոնք իրենց քթից այն կողմ բան չեն տեսնում

----------

Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), Lord (08.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Միքո (08.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013), Ֆրեյա (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինձ հետ երբևէ նման բան չի եղլ,չգիտեմ գուցե այնքան էլ ցանկալի չեմ...Անընդհատ ուզում էի գրել,ու չէի գրում,բայց պետքա գրեմ...Չգիտես ոնց է ստացվել,բայց ակումբում *գրեթե*  բոլորը բարձր խավի ներկայացուցիչներ են...այդ դեպքում ուր կորան այսպես կոչված Քյառթերը...և ոչ միայն ակումբում...ինչու ձեզ այդքան հուզում նրանց թեման,դուք այդքան լավն եք? Եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս մի շփվեք նրանց հետ...ամեն դեպքում ես երբևէ չեմ հանդիպել ձեր նկարագրած մոնստրերին,որովհետև ւնձ չի հետաքրքրել նրանց կյանքը...Քյռթերը սեփակն կյանք չունեն...հմմ,իսկ մենք ..որ թեման մտնում ես նրանց են 
> քարկոծում...Մեր բակում էլ կան անգործ պպզողներ,որոնք երբևէ հետևիցս ռեպլիներ չեն թողել,կամ էլ թողել են,բայց դա ինձ չի հհետքրքրել,նույնն էլ կասեմ մեքենայով կանգնողների մասին...Կամ էլ հագուստը..ձեզ ինչ ,ինչ ուզեն կհագնեն,կարողա էտ մարդը սպորտային կոշիկի փող չունի,դրա համար էլ սովորականնա հագնում...Լավ է ինձ վանում են այն մարդիկ (անկախ սեռից),որոնք իրենց քթից այն կողմ բան չեն տեսնում


Այս ինչ նախապաշարմունք էր կարճատեսների նկատմամբ :Sad:  :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------

SSS (08.04.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Ինձ հետ երբևէ նման բան չի եղլ,չգիտեմ գուցե այնքան էլ ցանկալի չեմ...Անընդհատ ուզում էի գրել,ու չէի գրում,բայց պետքա գրեմ...Չգիտես ոնց է ստացվել,բայց ակումբում *գրեթե*  բոլորը բարձր խավի ներկայացուցիչներ են...այդ դեպքում ուր կորան այսպես կոչված Քյառթերը...և ոչ միայն ակումբում...ինչու ձեզ այդքան հուզում նրանց թեման,դուք այդքան լավն եք? Եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս մի շփվեք նրանց հետ...ամեն դեպքում ես երբևէ չեմ հանդիպել ձեր նկարագրած մոնստրերին,որովհետև ւնձ չի հետաքրքրել նրանց կյանքը...Քյռթերը սեփակն կյանք չունեն...հմմ,իսկ մենք ..որ թեման մտնում ես նրանց են 
> քարկոծում...Մեր բակում էլ կան անգործ պպզողներ,որոնք երբևէ հետևիցս ռեպլիներ չեն թողել,կամ էլ թողել են,բայց դա ինձ չի հհետքրքրել,նույնն էլ կասեմ մեքենայով կանգնողների մասին...Կամ էլ հագուստը..ձեզ ինչ ,ինչ ուզեն կհագնեն,կարողա էտ մարդը սպորտային կոշիկի փող չունի,դրա համար էլ սովորականնա հագնում...Լավ է ինձ վանում են այն մարդիկ (անկախ սեռից),որոնք իրենց քթից այն կողմ բան չեն տեսնում


Իմ հետ էլ նկարագրված դեպքը չի եղել, բայց շատերի հետ պատահում ա: Համաձայն եմ, քննադատելուց հեշտ բան չկա:Ես պարզապես գրել էի այն ինչը իսկապես վանում է ինձ, ու նման մի բառի օգտագործումը հերիք է, որպեսզի նման մարդու մասին կարծիք կազմեմ: Չնայած եթե իմ իդեալին :Love: /նկատի ունեմ արտաքինը/ համապատասխանող մեկը նման բան ասեր, ապա երևի բերանը մի լավ սոսնձեի ու համարեի, որ ոչինչ չեմ լսել... :Blush:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (08.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Ինձ հետ երբևէ նման բան չի եղլ,չգիտեմ գուցե այնքան էլ ցանկալի չեմ...Անընդհատ ուզում էի գրել,ու չէի գրում,բայց պետքա գրեմ...Չգիտես ոնց է ստացվել,բայց ակումբում *գրեթե*  բոլորը բարձր խավի ներկայացուցիչներ են...այդ դեպքում ուր կորան այսպես կոչված Քյառթերը...և ոչ միայն ակումբում...ինչու ձեզ այդքան հուզում նրանց թեման,դուք այդքան լավն եք? Եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս մի շփվեք նրանց հետ...ամեն դեպքում ես երբևէ չեմ հանդիպել ձեր նկարագրած մոնստրերին,որովհետև ւնձ չի հետաքրքրել նրանց կյանքը...Քյռթերը սեփակն կյանք չունեն...հմմ,իսկ մենք ..որ թեման մտնում ես նրանց են 
> քարկոծում...Մեր բակում էլ կան անգործ պպզողներ,որոնք երբևէ հետևիցս ռեպլիներ չեն թողել,կամ էլ թողել են,բայց դա ինձ չի հհետքրքրել,նույնն էլ կասեմ մեքենայով կանգնողների մասին...Կամ էլ հագուստը..ձեզ ինչ ,ինչ ուզեն կհագնեն,կարողա էտ մարդը սպորտային կոշիկի փող չունի,դրա համար էլ սովորականնա հագնում...Լավ է ինձ վանում են այն մարդիկ (անկախ սեռից),որոնք իրենց քթից այն կողմ բան չեն տեսնում


 Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ քյարթերը ցածր են կամ բարձր , իրականում հենց թունդ քյարթերն են կարծում, որ իրենք ավելի բարձր ու դրա համար էլ ամեն պատահած տեղ իրենց պահում են իսկական վայրենու նման:Հա ճաշակը և մտածելակերպը հաճախ իրարից անկախ են լինում…Այնպես որ այստեղ ճաշակի խնդիրը չէ, այլ վարքագծի:
Իսկ քիթը մեզ` հայերիս, համար ցավոտ հարց է և իսկապես մենք մեր քթից այնկողմ բան չենք տեսնում :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Քյառթերի որոշիչ գիծը կոշիկի քթի երկարությունը չի. քյառթը քյառթ է, որովհետև կարծում է, թե ով քյառթ չի՝ սխալ կյանքով է ապրում: Ու դա իսկապես վանող է, անկախ սեռից: Ուրիշ բան է այսպես կոչված «ռաբիսությունը», որը մարդուն դեռ կարելի է ներել (չնայած հաճախ թույլ չի տա ինչ-որ չափից ավելի մոտիկ լինել), եթե նա լավ մարդ է: Ցավոք, հենց «ռաբիսներից» են քյառթերի մեծ մասը որոնք, չնայած իրենց քաղքենի մտածելակերպին ու գյուղական հագուկապին կարծում են, թե իրենք «վերջն են» ու մնացած բոլորը «ջագի» են, «փառչակ» կամ «պարսիկ», կամ էլ եթե աղջիկը կարճ է հագնվում, նա «տվող է» ու «վատ աղջիկ», կամ էլ՝ «ապեր, էս աղջիկն էն կարգի --- ա, որ պարսիկի հետ էլ ման գա՝ ափսոս չի» (իրականում լսած արտահայտություն է): Կամ՝ նույն կարմիր խնձորը: Եվ այլն: Ու սա ոչ միայն տղաների մոտ է: Մեր բախտից նրանց մեծ մասը կամ կարդալ չգիտի, կամ կոմպ չունի, կամ էլ օդնոն նրանց ամբողջ ժամանակը զբաղեցնում է:
Ու ի՞նչ: Սա վանող չի՞:

----------

kyahi (08.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Yellow Raven (08.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Մանուլ (08.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (08.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Քյառթերի որոշիչ գիծը կոշիկի քթի երկարությունը չի. քյառթը քյառթ է, որովհետև կարծում է, թե ով քյառթ չի՝ սխալ կյանքով է ապրում: Ու դա իսկապես վանող է, անկախ սեռից: Ուրիշ բան է այսպես կոչված «ռաբիսությունը», որը մարդուն դեռ կարելի է ներել (չնայած հաճախ թույլ չի տա ինչ-որ չափից ավելի մոտիկ լինել), եթե նա լավ մարդ է: Ցավոք, հենց «ռաբիսներից» են քյառթերի մեծ մասը որոնք, չնայած իրենց քաղքենի մտածելակերպին ու գյուղական հագուկապին կարծում են, թե իրենք «վերջն են» ու մնացած բոլորը «ջագի» են, «փառչակ» կամ «պարսիկ», կամ էլ եթե աղջիկը կարճ է հագնվում, նա «տվող է» ու «վատ աղջիկ», կամ էլ՝ «ապեր, էս աղջիկն էն կարգի --- ա, որ պարսիկի հետ էլ ման գա՝ ափսոս չի» (իրականում լսած արտահայտություն է): Կամ՝ նույն կարմիր խնձորը: Եվ այլն: Ու սա ոչ միայն տղաների մոտ է: Մեր բախտից նրանց մեծ մասը կամ կարդալ չգիտի, կամ կոմպ չունի, կամ էլ օդնոն նրանց ամբողջ ժամանակը զբաղեցնում է:
> Ու ի՞նչ: Սա վանող չի՞:


Չէ ինձ ինչ...ինչի պետքա մոտիկ գնամ ,որ մի հատ էլ"վանվեմ"...ինչ ուզում են թող խոսեն..հիմա ինքը ինչ մեղք ունի որ այդպիսինա,կարծում եմ կարմիր խնձորը տեղին չէր,հակառակ դեպքում մեր բոլորի ծնողները "քյառթ " են...չեմ ճանաչում նման մարդկանց չնայած հետները շփվելու առիթներ շատ են եղել,սակայն ես չեմ օգտագործել այն,որովհետև հետաքրքիր չի եղել ուսումնասիրել նրանց ծագումնաբանությունը...

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ ինձ ինչ...ինչի պետքա մոտիկ գնամ ,որ մի հատ էլ"վանվեմ"...ինչ ուզում են թող խոսեն..հիմա ինքը ինչ մեղք ունի որ այդպիսինա,կարծում եմ կարմիր խնձորը տեղին չէր,հակառակ դեպքում մեր բոլորի ծնողները "քյառթ " են...չեմ ճանաչում նման մարդկանց չնայած հետները շփվելու առիթներ շատ են եղել,սակայն ես չեմ օգտագործել այն,որովհետև հետաքրքիր չի եղել ուսումնասիրել նրանց ծագումնաբանությունը...


Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու՝ դու ընկեր ունես, որից հետո բաժանվում ես: Ինչից հետո նա սկսում է «քյառթանալ», հետո գնում է բանակ: Բանակում, մեկ էլ տղերքը սկսում են նրան հարցնել՝ «ապեր, կարո՞ղ ա ծտի համար ունենաս, զանգենք խոսացնենք-մոսացնենք»: Նա էլ բավականաչափ կամքի ուժ չի ունենում, կամ էլ քեզանից «վառված» է լինում, կամ էլ իրար հետ ինչ-որ բան եք արել, որն այդ ժամանակ նրա համար նորմալ էր, բայց քյառթանալուց հետո քեզ իր աչքերում «վատ աղջիկների» կատեգորիան է գցում: Ու մեկ էլ քեզ սկսում են ինչ-որ անհասկանալի մարդիկ են սկսում զանգել (քուրիկ ջան, քեզ ձեր ինիստուտի մոտ տեսել եմ, հորս արև, նատուռի նենց ես դուրս եկել, ո՞նց կլնի մի հատ ծանոթանանք-մանոթանանք, ապե): Ու անընդհատ: Ու մի քանի բանակային սերունդ, որովհետև համարդ մտել է «բանակային ծտերի» արխիվներ: Ու հայաստանի տարբեր մասերում գտնվող զորամասերից: Ու զորամասերից հետո էլ: Մղձավանջ է, չէ՞: Իսկ ես մարդ գիտեմ, ում հետ այսպիսի բան պատահել է: Իսկ թե ինչպես է կատարվում ուրիշ մարդկանց նկատմամբ՝ տեսել եմ բանակում: Ինքս չեմ մասնակցել, բայց խանգարել էլ, ցավոք, չէի կարող:

----------


## SSS

> Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու՝ դու ընկեր ունես, որից հետո բաժանվում ես: Ինչից հետո նա սկսում է «քյառթանալ», հետո գնում է բանակ: Բանակում, մեկ էլ տղերքը սկսում են նրան հարցնել՝ «ապեր, կարո՞ղ ա ծտի համար ունենաս, զանգենք խոսացնենք-մոսացնենք»: Նա էլ բավականաչափ կամքի ուժ չի ունենում, կամ էլ քեզանից «վառված» է լինում, կամ էլ իրար հետ ինչ-որ բան եք արել, որն այդ ժամանակ նրա համար նորմալ էր, բայց քյառթանալուց հետո քեզ իր աչքերում «վատ աղջիկների» կատեգորիան է գցում: Ու մեկ էլ քեզ սկսում են ինչ-որ անհասկանալի մարդիկ են սկսում զանգել (քուրիկ ջան, քեզ ձեր ինիստուտի մոտ տեսել եմ, հորս արև, նատուռի նենց ես դուրս եկել, ո՞նց կլնի մի հատ ծանոթանանք-մանոթանանք, ապե): Ու անընդհատ: Ու մի քանի բանակային սերունդ, որովհետև համարդ մտել է «բանակային ծտերի» արխիվներ: Ու հայաստանի տարբեր մասերում գտնվող զորամասերից: Ու զորամասերից հետո էլ: Մղձավանջ է, չէ՞: Իսկ ես մարդ գիտեմ, ում հետ այսպիսի բան պատահել է: Իսկ թե ինչպես է կատարվում ուրիշ մարդկանց նկատմամբ՝ տեսել եմ բանակում: Ինքս չեմ մասնակցել, բայց խանգարել էլ, ցավոք, չէի կարող:


Գիտես ասածդ նման էր...ինչ կանեիր եթե առավոտյան արթնանայիր ու իմանայիր ,թե մի օր ունես ապրելու..ծայրահեղացնում ես... 
Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու մի օր արթնանում ես ու տեսնում ,որ  քյառթու ես ...ինչ կանես? :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (08.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ասենք, փողոցում մեկը մոտեցել է իր «դորջարով» ու ասել.
> - Ազիիիիզ, կյաաաանքս, (ծամոնը փուչիկ է անում), կգա՞ս հետս հելնենք սավունա ուրախանանք-մուրախանանք, նատուռի բան եմ ասում, հորս ազիզ արև անունդ չեմ հանի, քաաաղցրս
> Ու ո՞ր աղջկա սիրտը նման «պրիոմի» լրիվ կամ մասնակի կիրառումից չէր խառնի


իսկ ինձ վանում է, երբ քո նկարագրած տիպը ասում ա." Ախպեր, բայց էս ով էն էս քյառթերը, արա, հորս արեվ, տտտզզզզզզ՜.... "   :Jpit: 
Մտածում ես, տեսնես՝ որ սրանք են ինչ–որ մեկին քյառթ ասում, բա իրանք ով են ՞  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Գիտես ասածդ նման էր...ինչ կանեիր եթե առավոտյան արթնանայիր ու իմանայիր ,թե մի օր ունես ապրելու..ծայրահեղացնում ես... 
> Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու մի օր արթնանում ես ու տեսնում ,որ  քյառթու ես ...ինչ կանես?


Չեմ ծայրահեղացնում, իրական կյանքից եկած դեպքեր են:
Իսկ եթե արթնանամ ու տեսնեմ որ քյառթու եմ, մազերս «մի ծեծեք ինձ թաց տրուսիկով» սանրվածքով կկտրեմ, չափավոր կթրաշվեմ, կոստի վեռխ ու սպարտիվկի շլվար կառնեմ, ծիծակ-չարոխ-դագաղ կոմպլեկտ, մազերս կգելեմ ու կժելեեմ, հատիկ-հատիկ կշարեմ ճակատիս («ձիկի պլյաժ»), պլյոնկած ապակիներով դոռջար կառնեմ որ աղջիկ կպցնեմ ու բոռձյուռ՝ որ լոքշ վախտ պպզեմ, երեք հատ էլ դիսկ չեյնջերով մագիս համար. առաջինը՝ Հայ Տղերքի «Զե Բեսթ Օֆ»-ը, երկրորդը՝ «Բլատնոյ Ուդառ» կամ Բուտիռկայի 2006-ը (որ հետը երգեմ «ածիստատ վ կռավի, պա բակամ կանվոյ, ա մինյա վիզուտ պադ սիրենի վոյ»), ու մեկ էլ Արմենչիկի էն ալբոմը, որ երկրորդ երգը «Կյանքս մենակ, կյանքս տխուր, ես գնում եմ չգիտեմ ուր» բառերով ա սկսում: :LOL:  Պատկերացրեցի՞ր :LOL:

----------

kyahi (08.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), SSS (08.04.2010), Yellow Raven (08.04.2010), Արամ (09.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Ֆրեյա (08.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Չեմ ծայրահեղացնում, իրական կյանքից եկած դեպքեր են:
> Իսկ եթե արթնանամ ու տեսնեմ որ քյառթու եմ, մազերս «մի ծեծեք ինձ թաց տրուսիկով» սանրվածքով կկտրեմ, չափավոր կթրաշվեմ, կոստի վեռխ ու սպարտիվկի շլվար կառնեմ, ծիծակ-չարոխ-դագաղ կոմպլեկտ, մազերս կգելեմ ու կժելեեմ, հատիկ-հատիկ կշարեմ ճակատիս («ձիկի պլյաժ»), պլյոնկած ապակիներով դոռջար կառնեմ որ աղջիկ կպցնեմ ու բոռձյուռ՝ որ լոքշ վախտ պպզեմ, երեք հատ էլ դիսկ չեյնջերով մագիս համար. առաջինը՝ Հայ Տղերքի «Զե Բեսթ Օֆ»-ը, երկրորդը՝ «Բլատնոյ Ուդառ» կամ Բուտիռկայի 2006-ը (որ հետը երգեմ «ածիստատ վ կռավի, պա բակամ կանվոյ, ա մինյա վիզուտ պադ սիրենի վոյ»), ու մեկ էլ Արմենչիկի էն ալբոմը, որ երկրորդ երգը «Կյանքս մենակ, կյանքս տխուր, ես գնում եմ չգիտեմ ուր» բառերով ա սկսում: Պատկերացրեցի՞ր


 Ամեն դեպքում խորհուրդ կտամ թափանցել հոգուդ խորքը...բոլոր նախադրյալներն ունես...ու այնպես ոչինչ տեղեկացված ես :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (08.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Երբ որ շրջապատումդ անըդհատ տենց մարդիկ ես տեսնում, իսկ հասարակական տրանսպորտում էդ երաժշտությունն ես լսում, չես կարող տեղեկացված չլինել։

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (08.04.2010), Yellow Raven (08.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

Քյառթուները մոդայում են :Xeloq:  Շատ են է՜՜՜՜  :Jpit:

----------

Adriano (08.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Դարք (08.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Չեմ ծայրահեղացնում, իրական կյանքից եկած դեպքեր են:
> Իսկ եթե արթնանամ ու տեսնեմ որ քյառթու եմ, մազերս «մի ծեծեք ինձ թաց տրուսիկով» սանրվածքով կկտրեմ, չափավոր կթրաշվեմ, կոստի վեռխ ու սպարտիվկի շլվար կառնեմ, ծիծակ-չարոխ-դագաղ կոմպլեկտ, մազերս կգելեմ ու կժելեեմ, հատիկ-հատիկ կշարեմ ճակատիս («ձիկի պլյաժ»), պլյոնկած ապակիներով դոռջար կառնեմ որ աղջիկ կպցնեմ ու բոռձյուռ՝ որ լոքշ վախտ պպզեմ, երեք հատ էլ դիսկ չեյնջերով մագիս համար. առաջինը՝ Հայ Տղերքի «Զե Բեսթ Օֆ»-ը, երկրորդը՝ «Բլատնոյ Ուդառ» կամ Բուտիռկայի 2006-ը (որ հետը երգեմ «ածիստատ վ կռավի, պա բակամ կանվոյ, ա մինյա վիզուտ պադ սիրենի վոյ»), ու մեկ էլ Արմենչիկի էն ալբոմը, որ երկրորդ երգը «Կյանքս մենակ, կյանքս տխուր, ես գնում եմ չգիտեմ ուր» բառերով ա սկսում: Պատկերացրեցի՞ր


Աղբերս աշքիս դու մեր քուչի Մռդոյի հընգերն ես, ուրդե՞ ես ծառայել որ ցավդ տանեմ կամ ազիզ ջան :Lol2: 
վաաաաաաայ մենք բոլորս էլ հոգու խորքում քյարթու ենք :Lol2: , թե ի՞նչն ա վանում ես էլ չգիտեմ, բայց հետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ մենք իրանց նման կարում ենք խոսալ, բայց իրանք չէ, ուրեմն իրանք իրենց սիրում են իսկ մենք չէ, լավ արդեն դեբիլացա :Wink:

----------

Miss Elegance (09.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (08.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (08.04.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Փաստորեն, քո համար այս քյառթու ու էժանագին արտահայտությունները, որոնք իրոք հազարից մեկը կարող է այնպես արտասանել, որ նրանք գարշելի չհնչեն, քնքշանք արտահայտելու միակ ձևն են, ու ում սա դուր չի գալիս, մազոխի՞ստ է:
> Անկեղծ ասած, չեմ հասկանա այն աղջիկներին, ում չի վանում նման կարծիք արտահայտող մարդը:


Արտահայտությունները չեն կարող քյառթու լինել, ուղակի կարողա ասողը կոպիտ ձևով դրանք արտահայտի, ես այդ բառերը շատ եմ օգտագործում և դեռ ոչ մեկը ում ուղված դրանք ուղված ենեղել  չի մտածել որ դրանք տհաճ են հնչում: Իսկ եթե մարդ չի սիրում, որ իրեն քնքշանքի խոսքեր են ասում…………………………

----------


## Մանուլ

> Արտահայտությունները չեն կարող քյառթու լինել, ուղակի կարողա ասողը կոպիտ ձևով դրանք արտահայտի, ես այդ բառերը շատ եմ օգտագործում և դեռ ոչ մեկը ում ուղված դրանք ուղված ենեղել  չի մտածել որ դրանք տհաճ են հնչում: Իսկ եթե մարդ չի սիրում, որ իրեն քնքշանքի խոսքեր են ասում…………………………


 Համաձայն եմ  :Smile: :
 Լիքը սովորական խոսակցական բառեր կան, որ ես օգտագործում եմ: Բայց որոշ մարդիկ նենց են արտասանում էդ բառը, որ զզվելդ գալիս ա:

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչ էլ որ ինձ վանում ա մարդկանց մեջ, կարելի ա երկու սեռերին էլ վերագրել: Բայց հենց նոր մի բան հիշեցի, որ, կարծես թե, միայն «հակառակ սեռին» է բնորոշ. սեփական թերությունները «տղամարդկություն» անվան տակ փայել-փայփայելը: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ինձ վանում են «թասիբ»-ը ինքնակատարելագործումից վեր դասողները:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.02.2012)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինչ էլ որ ինձ վանում ա մարդկանց մեջ, կարելի ա երկու սեռերին էլ վերագրել: Բայց հենց նոր մի բան հիշեցի, որ, կարծես թե, միայն «հակառակ սեռին» է բնորոշ. սեփական թերությունները «տղամարդկություն» անվան տակ փայել-փայփայելը: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ինձ վանում են «թասիբ»-ը ինքնակատարելագործումից վեր դասողները:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ լավ չհասկացա։  :Think:    Ասենք՝ նասկիները տան մեջ թապրտելը ու դրանք չհավաքելը երբ դասում են "տղամարդկությանը" ՞

----------

Rhayader (08.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ լավ չհասկացա։    Ասենք՝ նասկիները տան մեջ թապրտելը ու դրանք չհավաքելը երբ դասում են "տղամարդկությանը" ՞


Դե ավելի լավ չի, քան հավաքելն ու լվանալը :Jpit:

----------

Adriano (08.04.2010), Rhayader (08.04.2010), Ձայնալար (08.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (08.04.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ լավ չհասկացա։    Ասենք՝ նասկիները տան մեջ թապրտելը ու դրանք չհավաքելը երբ դասում են "տղամարդկությանը" ՞


Դե, թեկուզ օրինակ դա: Էդպիսի դեպքեր էլ են լինում:

----------


## Միքո

> Չեմ ծայրահեղացնում, իրական կյանքից եկած դեպքեր են:
> Իսկ եթե արթնանամ ու տեսնեմ որ քյառթու եմ, մազերս «մի ծեծեք ինձ թաց տրուսիկով» սանրվածքով կկտրեմ, չափավոր կթրաշվեմ, կոստի վեռխ ու սպարտիվկի շլվար կառնեմ, ծիծակ-չարոխ-դագաղ կոմպլեկտ, մազերս կգելեմ ու կժելեեմ, հատիկ-հատիկ կշարեմ ճակատիս («ձիկի պլյաժ»), պլյոնկած ապակիներով դոռջար կառնեմ որ աղջիկ կպցնեմ ու բոռձյուռ՝ որ լոքշ վախտ պպզեմ, երեք հատ էլ դիսկ չեյնջերով մագիս համար. առաջինը՝ Հայ Տղերքի «Զե Բեսթ Օֆ»-ը, երկրորդը՝ «Բլատնոյ Ուդառ» կամ Բուտիռկայի 2006-ը (որ հետը երգեմ «ածիստատ վ կռավի, պա բակամ կանվոյ, ա մինյա վիզուտ պադ սիրենի վոյ»), ու մեկ էլ Արմենչիկի էն ալբոմը, որ երկրորդ երգը «Կյանքս մենակ, կյանքս տխուր, ես գնում եմ չգիտեմ ուր» բառերով ա սկսում: Պատկերացրեցի՞ր


ինչ-որ չե՞ս խառնում  :Smile: 
էտ քո նկարագրած արտաքինը հեչ կապ չուներ "քյառթու"-ի հետ… ես չգիտեմ, թե որտեղ ես դու նման արտաքինով մարդ տեսել Հայաստանում, մի հատ ասա մենք էլ նայենք ու հիանանք  :Jpit:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Չեմ ուզում կրկնվել, որովհետև բոլոր վանող հատկությունները համարյա թե նշվել են: Նշեմ նաև ամենատգեղ երևույթը , որ շրջապատում հաճախակի եմ նկատում, այն է, երբ տղաները փողոցի մեջտեղը կանգնած աջ ու ձախ թքում են գետնին :Bad:

----------

Adriano (08.04.2010), Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), E-la Via (08.04.2010), Minerva (09.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rammstein (15.04.2010), Rhayader (08.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), _DEATH_ (08.04.2010), Աբելյան (08.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Մանուլ (08.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Չեմ ուզում կրկնվել, որովհետև բոլոր վանող հատկությունները համարյա թե նշվել են: Նշեմ նաև ամենատգեղ երևույթը , որ շրջապատում հաճախակի եմ նկատում, այն է, երբ տղաները փողոցի մեջտեղը կանգնած աջ ու ձախ թքում են գետնին


Տո սկի մենք տղերքով ենք զզվում էդ երևույթից, ուր մնաց աղջկեքը չզզվեն: Բա որ աղջկեքն են ուզում թքել :Sad:

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.04.2010), Minerva (09.04.2010), Miss Elegance (09.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), Rhayader (09.04.2010), Աբելյան (08.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ *վանում ա*
-որ աջուձախ թքում են,
-բարձ-բարձ գորգրռում են փողոցում,
-մենակ սև են հագնում,
-ամեն երկրորդ բառը քֆուր էտ տալի, մունաթով, ժարգոնով են խոսում,
-բորդյուրներին են պպզում,
-օդնակլասնիկ են սաղ օր թթվցնում,
-ծիծակ կոշիկներ են հագնում,
հա, ու ամենակարևորը, որ չեն թրաշվում,
ախր աղջիկներին հեչ չի սազում էլի էս բաները :Smile:

----------

Pherion (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինձ վանում են կոմպլեկսավորված, իրանց ուժերի վրա կասկածող, վախկոտ՝ ուրիշ տղաներից վախեցող եւ վախկոտ՝ որպես վախեցած դեմք կյանքով մեկ, անողնաշար, հետույք մտնող, թույլիկ, անինքնասեր, սուտ– սրտաքինից սկզբունքային, բայց իրականում եւ կարևոր հարցերում իրենց սկզբունքներից հրաժարվող, ուրիշների ճնշումների տակ կարծիք փոխող, տուպոյ, քյալ ու ղզիկ տղաները, մեծամիտ  :Smile: 

Հիմա որն ա լավ՞ լինել քյառթու, փողոցում թքելը, սև հագնելը, թե էս իմ ասածները....

Իմ կարծիքով, սենց մարդը ընկնի քյառթուների մեջ, կսկսի թքել, ընկնի ջակերի մեջ կսկսի ճղած ջինս հագնել ու իրան առաջադեմ ներկայացնել...
ու տենց էլ չի ունենա իր սեփական դեմքը, միշտ կլինի սրա–նրա ձեռքի խաղալիքը։

----------

Ariadna (09.04.2010), Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), Gayl (09.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (09.04.2010), SSS (09.04.2010), Մանուլ (09.04.2010), Շինարար (09.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Հիմա որն ա լավ՞ լինել քյառթու, փողոցում թքելը, սև հագնելը, թե էս իմ ասածները....


Ախր Անի ջան, ոչ մեկն ա բանի պետք, ոչ էլ մյուսը:
Ըհըմ, մի բան էլ հիշեցի, ահավոր վանում են էնպիսի տղաները/կասեի նույնիսկ խղճում եմ նման տղաների/, ովքեր շատ են սիրում կիրառել <խակ խաղողի մեխանիզմը>, այն իմաստով , որ երբ մի աղջկա շատ-շատ են սիրում,սրբացնում են էդ աղջկան, բայց հանկարծ սիրո խոստովանությունից հետո մերժում են ստանում, աջ ու ձախ սկսում են խոսալ.<հա, իբր ինքը ինչ աղջիկ էր, որ ես իրան ուզեի, ես ավելի լավին կարամ գտնեմ>:

----------

Miss Elegance (09.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (09.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (09.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Մանուլ (09.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (09.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (09.04.2010)

----------


## Chilly

> Ախր Անի ջան, ոչ մեկն ա բանի պետք, ոչ էլ մյուսը:
> Ըհըմ, մի բան էլ հիշեցի, ահավոր վանում են էնպիսի տղաները/կասեի նույնիսկ խղճում եմ նման տղաների/, ովքեր շատ են սիրում կիրառել <խակ խաղողի մեխանիզմը>, այն իմաստով , որ երբ մի աղջկա շատ-շատ են սիրում,սրբացնում են էդ աղջկան, բայց հանկարծ սիրո խոստովանությունից հետո մերժում են ստանում, աջ ու ձախ սկսում են խոսալ.<հա, իբր ինքը ինչ աղջիկ էր, որ ես իրան ուզեի, ես ավելի լավին կարամ գտնեմ>:


 Դա հատուկ ա և՛ տղաներին, և՛ աղջիկներին

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.04.2010), Ariadna (09.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), Rhayader (09.04.2010), SSS (09.04.2010), Արամ (22.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Empty`Tears

կեղտոտ եղունգներն ու դեղին ատամները …  :Blush:   :Blink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (09.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (09.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Դա հատուկ ա և՛ տղաներին, և՛ աղջիկներին


Չեմ ժխտում Չիլի ջան, ուղղակի հաշվի առնելով, որ բամբասկոտությունը ի ծնե հատուկա եղել ավելի շատ աղջիկների, քան տղաներին/չնայած վերջին ժամանակներում ոնց որ տեղերով փոխվել են/ , տղաներին սազական չի նման բաներ: :Tongue: 
Հ.Գ. հիմա էլ կասես, ինչի աղջիկներին սազականա :Smile: , բայց հուսամ կարողացա ասել այն ինչ ցանկանում էի:

----------


## aniko

> կեղտոտ եղունգներն ու դեղին ատամները …


ինձ էլ, մեկ էլ շատ է բարկացնում անխնամ լինելը և տհաճ հոտերը....
սիրում եմ երբ կողքիս մարդուց հաճելի պառֆումի հոտ է գալիս...

----------

Pherion (19.04.2010)

----------


## Արամ

տափակ հումորները, կամ էլ որ սիրած տղա են ունենում, օրինակի համար կուրսում, 100 հոքի լեկցիայի ժամանակ նստածա ետ տղեն մի հատ տափակ հումորա անում, խոսքի դասախոսին ասումա պրծար՞ որ պրծնես ջուրը քաշի, ոչ մեկ չի խնդում մեկ էլ մի հատ աղջիկ հո հո հո, շատ խնդալու էր...մեռա խնդալուց, դու դեմք ես...լուտշե ատամները չլվա քան թե տենց բան անի

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.04.2010), Chilly (15.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), VisTolog (09.04.2010), _DEATH_ (09.04.2010), Աբելյան (09.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> տափակ հումորները, կամ էլ որ սիրած տղա են ունենում, օրինակի համար կուրսում, 100 հոքի լեկցիայի ժամանակ նստածա ետ տղեն մի հատ տափակ հումորա անում, խոսքի դասախոսին ասումա պրծար՞ որ պրծնես ջուրը քաշի, ոչ մեկ չի խնդում մեկ էլ մի հատ աղջիկ հո հո հո, շատ խնդալու էր...մեռա խնդալուց, դու դեմք ես...լուտշե ատամները չլվա քան թե տենց բան անի


Երբ օրինակ աղջիկը իմ մոտ իրա սիրած տղուցա խոսում: :Beee:  Մի հատ օդնոյով նկարները կհանե՞ս տաս, մի հատ կզանգե՞ս ( :Jpit: ), բա իմացա՞ր իրա ծնունդին ինչ էի անում, սաղ ինձ էին նայում, ինքն էլ քիչ էր մնում ուշքից գնար.. նենց էր պարու՜մ: Իրա ընգերներից մեկը հենց ինձ մոտենումա, ինքը վռազ արձագանքումա, սաղ օր իմ մասինա խոսում, դասարանցիներս ( :Jpit: ) նախանձում են... ու տենց լիքը բաներ :Angry2:   թե ասա ինձ հետաքրքիրա՞ թե քո ընգերն ինչա անում, ոնցա անում..  :Angry2:

----------

Adriano (09.04.2010), Meme (10.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rammstein (15.04.2010), Արամ (09.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Արամ

Վիստ ջան ետ ժամանակ սկսում ես պատմել թե եսօր առավոտը մառշուտկի շոֆեռը ինչ էր ասում...

----------

Pherion (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Sagittarius (11.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ ջան ետ ժամանակ սկսում ես պատմել թե եսօր առավոտը մառշուտկի շոֆեռը ինչ էր ասում...


չի օգնում  :Cray:  ու որ չասեմ` «լավ ես գնացի..», ուրեմն ընկերոջից ժամերով էլ կխոսա :ցռը

----------


## Lord

> չի օգնում  ու որ չասեմ` «լավ ես գնացի..», ուրեմն ընկերոջից ժամերով էլ կխոսա :ցռը


Դե մի օր ասա իրան ինչ կարծիք ունես իրա ընկերոջ մասին կոգնի (էլ հետտ ընդհանրապես չի խոսա  :Hands Up: )

----------

Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե մի օր ասա իրան ինչ կարծիք ունես իրա ընկերոջ մասին կոգնի (էլ հետտ ընդհանրապես չի խոսա )


Ընկերոջը չեմ ճանաչում  :Jpit:  բայց կարելիա արդեն մտածել ճանաչելու ուղղությամբ :Think:

----------


## Էլիզե

> Ընկերոջը չեմ ճանաչում  բայց կարելիա արդեն մտածել ճանաչելու ուղղությամբ


Ճանաչիր էտ տղային... փրկիր խեղճ տղային....  :Secret:

----------

Pherion (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), VisTolog (15.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ընկերոջը չեմ ճանաչում  բայց կարելիա արդեն մտածել ճանաչելու ուղղությամբ


Հա, որ ընկերուհին էդքան իրա մասին խոսում ա, երևի իրա հետ լինելն ավելի լավ ա, քան էդ աղջկա հետ :Love:  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), VisTolog (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ահավոր վանում ա, երբ որ աղջիկը (հավանաբար շրջապատի աչքին բարձրանալու համար) կիսառուսերեն ա խոսում: Մյուս օտար լեզուներն էլ են տվյալ դեպքում վանում, բայց ռուսերենն իրա առանձնահատուկ վանող տեղը ունի:  :Wacko:

----------

Ariadna (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Ձայնալար (19.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Չեմ սիրում, երբ որ աղջկեքը տղեքի հետևից ռեպլիկներ են բաց թողում, կամ մունաթով հարցնում են. "Ապեր մոտդ կրակ կաաա՞…":

----------


## Lord

> Չեմ սիրում, երբ որ աղջկեքը տղեքի հետևից ռեպլիկներ են բաց թողում, կամ մունաթով հարցնում են. "Ապեր մոտդ կրակ կաաա՞…":


Խի քո հետ ըտենց դեպք պատահելա, դու որ աղջիկ ես տենում խոսալու ու լսելու ունակություններտ միանգամից կորում են, բայց լավ ճաշակ ունես:

----------


## Meme

Ինձ վանում են այն տղաները,որ կարող են իրենց վաղեմի ծանոթ աղջկան ամաչեցնել մեկ ուրիշ աղջկա մոտ,ինչա իրենք իրենց լավ զգան,կամ էլ իրենց ասածը այդ ծանոթ աղջկա մասին ծիծաղելի թվա մեկ ուրիշ աղջկա համար,սկսեն ձեռք առնել նրան,միայն թե ինքը  բավականություն ստանա,ու տղաների խոսքով «լավ տղա» երևա այդ աղջկա աչքերում,հետո էլ տեսնելիս ձևեր թափի,որպիսություն հարցնի,նայելով  նրա աչքերի մեջ առանց ամաչելու.....Բաաա :Angry2:

----------

A.r.p.i. (19.04.2010), Jarre (19.04.2010), Kita (19.04.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rammstein (19.04.2010), Yevuk (24.06.2010), Աբելյան (19.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Մանուլ (19.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013), ՆանՍ (24.06.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Խի քո հետ ըտենց դեպք պատահելա, դու որ աղջիկ ես տենում խոսալու ու լսելու ունակություններտ միանգամից կորում են, բայց լավ ճաշակ ունես:


Հեչ էլ չեն կորում… :Jpit:

----------


## einnA

Երբ մարդ սկսում է կմկմալ ու անկապ ուղղակի դուրս տալ, ահավոր ջղայնանում եմ, մանավանդ տղերքի մոտ էտ անթույլատրելի է:
Մտածում եմ հատուկ դասընթացներ պետք է կազմակերպվեն աղջիկների կողմից էտ գործում ինչ-որ շտկումներ տալու համար  :Wink:  (նեղանալ չկա)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Լոպազությունը :Angry2:

----------


## SSS

> Երբ մարդ սկսում է կմկմալ ու անկապ ուղղակի դուրս տալ, ահավոր ջղայնանում եմ, մանավանդ տղերքի մոտ էտ անթույլատրելի է:
> Մտածում եմ հատուկ դասընթացներ պետք է կազմակերպվեն աղջիկների կողմից էտ գործում ինչ-որ շտկումներ տալու համար  (նեղանալ չկա)


Ես կմկմացող աղջիկներին ավելի եմ հանդիպում, քան տղաներին... Աղջիկները թող մի հատ իրենք սովորեն հետո նոր ուրիշներին սովորեցնեն

հ.գ. ավելի լավա կմկմա քան թե    անգիր արած "Աբու հասանի Մաշիկները " պատմի :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (30.06.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Տղամարդու հատկանիշներ ունենալով հանդերձ ոչ աչք զարնող, ծածուկ ԿՆԻԿ լինելը   ...օը՜յ

----------

Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), EgoBrain (28.06.2010), Lord (24.06.2010), matlev (26.06.2010), Miss Elegance (25.06.2010), Rhayader (30.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.07.2010), Ձայնալար (24.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (25.06.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Աղջիկները թող մի հատ իրենք սովորեն հետո նոր ուրիշներին սովորեցնեն


 Դե թող աղջիկները տղաներին սովորեցնեն ինչ որ պետք է, տղաներն էլ` աղջիկներին  :Smile: 
կարծում եմ` երկու կողմն էլ կշահեն  :Wink:

----------

Meme (24.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Դե թող աղջիկները տղաներին սովորեցնեն ինչ որ պետք է, տղաներն էլ` աղջիկներին 
> կարծում եմ` երկու կողմն էլ կշահեն


բայց չեմ կարծում, որ աղջիկները կկարողանան, դուք ինքներտ չգիտեք ինչ եք ուզում, ուր մնաց մեզ սովորեցնեք

----------

VisTolog (25.06.2010), Դարք (25.06.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

անճաշակ հագուկապը.... ոչ չտեսի նման շորը քցում են վրեքները, ինչա թե մոդայա, հաշվի չառնելով որ չի սազում։

----------

EgoBrain (28.06.2010), Meme (25.06.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (25.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.06.2010), Հայուհի (29.06.2010), Մանուլ (24.06.2010), ՆանՍ (25.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Անչափ դուրս չի գալիս, երբ  անտեղի հի-հի հա-հա են անում, զզվելս գալիսա, քիչա մնում հելնեմ տապոռեմ:

----------

aerosmith (25.06.2010), EgoBrain (28.06.2010), Meme (25.06.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (25.06.2010), Երկնային (28.06.2010), Հայուհի (29.06.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> բայց չեմ կարծում, որ աղջիկները կկարողանան, դուք ինքներտ չգիտեք ինչ եք ուզում, ուր մնաց մեզ սովորեցնեք


Ինչու???? Էտ միֆ ա, շատ էլ լավ գիտենք ինչ ենք ուզում, ուղղակի միշտ չի, որ ասում ենք, թող էտ էլ էտպես լինի, ինչ կլինի որ?

----------

Meme (25.06.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Ինչուիկ (26.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Ինչու???? Էտ միֆ ա, շատ էլ լավ գիտենք ինչ ենք ուզում, ուղղակի միշտ չի, որ ասում ենք, թող էտ էլ էտպես լինի, ինչ կլինի որ?


դե եթե այդքան վստահ էս բացատրի տենամ ինչ եք մեզանից ուզում :Sclerosis: , և ինչու չեք կարողանում ձեր ցանկություններում և զգացմունքներում կողմնորոշվեք

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչու???? Էտ միֆ ա, շատ էլ լավ գիտենք ինչ ենք ուզում, ուղղակի միշտ չի, որ ասում ենք, թող էտ էլ էտպես լինի, ինչ կլինի որ?


Յուրաքանչյուր միֆ իր մեջ իրականության մի մասնիկ է պարունակում: :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (25.06.2010)

----------


## SSS

> դե եթե այդքան վստահ էս բացատրի տենամ ինչ եք մեզանից ուզում, և ինչու չեք կարողանում ձեր ցանկություններում և զգացմունքներում կողմնորոշվեք


Կներես իհարկե, բայց եթե քեզ չկողմնորոշվածներն են հանդիպել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե բոլորն են այդպիսին :Wink:

----------

Meme (26.06.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (26.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.06.2010), Մանանա (26.06.2010), Մանուլ (26.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.07.2013), ՆանՍ (26.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Կներես իհարկե, բայց եթե քեզ չկողմնորոշվածներն են հանդիպել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե բոլորն են այդպիսին


չէ, չեմ ասում բոլորն են այդպես, ուղակի շատ քիչ են հանդիպում, որ այդ տարիքում հստակ գիտեն, թե ինչ են ուզում և լավ պատկերացնում են իրենց հետագա կյանքը, հա ու ինձ հանդիպել են :Smile:

----------


## einnA

> դե եթե այդքան վստահ էս բացատրի տենամ ինչ եք մեզանից ուզում, և ինչու չեք կարողանում ձեր ցանկություններում և զգացմունքներում կողմնորոշվեք


Չկողմնորոշվելու հարց չկա:Աղջիկը շատ լավ գիտի ինքը ինչ ա ուզում, եթե անգամ ոնց որ դուք եք ասում "ձևեր" է թափում: Գաղտնիքները չեմ բացում, թե չէ հետաքրքիր չի լինի  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:45 ----------




> Յուրաքանչյուր միֆ իր մեջ իրականության մի մասնիկ է պարունակում:


Բայց այդ միֆը մեզ ձեռ է տալիս, թող էտպես էլ մնա  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բայց այդ միֆը մեզ ձեռ է տալիս, թող էտպես էլ մնա


Արդեն հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ դուր չի գալիս ձևական «գաղտնիքները» ու միայն սեփական անձի մասին մտածելը, քանի որ այդ «մտածելիքը» իրենց ձեռք է տալիս: Հնարավորա հենց էդ գաղտնինքերով եք փորձում շարունակել հակառակ սեռի հետ ընկերությունը, չնայած ես չէի շարունակի ոչ մի դեպքում, եթե չպետք է իր գեր գաղտնի զգացմունքները ասեր:
Դրանից մի քիչ էլ էգոիստությունա երևում: :Smile:

----------

EgoBrain (28.06.2010), Rammstein (12.07.2010), Հրատացի (23.11.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Չկողմնորոշվելու հարց չկա:Աղջիկը շատ լավ գիտի ինքը ինչ ա ուզում, եթե անգամ ոնց որ դուք եք ասում "ձևեր" է թափում: Գաղտնիքները չեմ բացում, թե չէ հետաքրքիր չի լինի 
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:45 ----------


Բա մենք էլ մեր ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում փորձում ենք այդ գաղտնիքները բացահայտենք, բայց շատ ձևեր թափելուն էլ չափ սահման պիտի լինի, հաստատ գիտես, որ քո հանդեպ անտարբեր չի, բայց իրան ընենցա պահում ոնցոր իրա համար մեկ թշնամին լինես, դրա համար էլ շուտ ենք պայքարից դուրս գալիս

----------


## einnA

> Բա մենք էլ մեր ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում փորձում ենք այդ գաղտնիքները բացահայտենք, բայց շատ ձևեր թափելուն էլ չափ սահման պիտի լինի, հաստատ գիտես, որ քո հանդեպ անտարբեր չի, բայց իրան ընենցա պահում ոնցոր իրա համար մեկ թշնամին լինես, դրա համար էլ շուտ ենք պայքարից դուրս գալիս


Պայքարից դուրս գալու մասին մի մտածեք, այլ ուրիշ բանի. թե ոնց անես, որ ինքը էտ ձևերը թողնի ու ասեմ, որ դրան հասնելու ձև հաստատ կա )))

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:51 ----------




> Արդեն հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ դուր չի գալիս ձևական «գաղտնիքները» ու միայն սեփական անձի մասին մտածելը, քանի որ այդ «մտածելիքը» իրենց ձեռք է տալիս: Հնարավորա հենց էդ գաղտնինքերով եք փորձում շարունակել հակառակ սեռի հետ ընկերությունը, չնայած ես չէի շարունակի ոչ մի դեպքում, եթե չպետք է իր գեր գաղտնի զգացմունքները ասեր:
> Դրանից մի քիչ էլ էգոիստությունա երևում:


Էգոիստություն չկա VisTolog ջան, ավելի շատ էտ պաշտպանողական մեխանիզմ ա, բնազդաբար ա լինում, հետո էտ բնազդն անցնում ա, ու գաղտնիք չկա, ուղղակի միշտ չի, որ աղջիկն ասում ա ինչի է էս կամ էն քայլն անում, որովհետև ճիշտ բացատրել չի լինում, մենակ ինքը իրա ներսում գիտի ճիշտը:  
Հետո շատ մի ընկեք դրա հետևից, երբ դու սկսես էտ անտեսել, հավատա ինքը կասի քեզ:

----------


## Lord

> Պայքարից դուրս գալու մասին մի մտածեք, այլ ուրիշ բանի. թե ոնց անես, որ ինքը էտ ձևերը թողնի ու ասեմ, որ դրան հասնելու ձև հաստատ կա )))


Հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ ձևը կա ուղակի պետք չի այնպես անել, որ մարդուց հիասթափվես, ամեն ինչին էլ չափ կա

----------

VisTolog (28.06.2010)

----------


## Նարե

> Պայքարից դուրս գալու մասին մի մտածեք, այլ ուրիշ բանի. թե ոնց անես, որ ինքը էտ ձևերը թողնի ու ասեմ, որ դրան հասնելու ձև հաստատ կա )))
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:51 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Էգոիստություն չկա VisTolog ջան, ավելի շատ էտ պաշտպանողական մեխանիզմ ա, բնազդաբար ա լինում, հետո էտ բնազդն անցնում ա, ու գաղտնիք չկա, ուղղակի միշտ չի, որ աղջիկն ասում ա ինչի է էս կամ էն քայլն անում, որովհետև ճիշտ բացատրել չի լինում, մենակ ինքը իրա ներսում գիտի ճիշտը:  
> Հետո շատ մի ընկեք դրա հետևից, երբ դու սկսես էտ անտեսել, հավատա ինքը կասի քեզ:



էտ պաշտպանողական ռեակցիաները, աննպատակ ձևեր թափելը իմ կարծիքով պետք է թողնել դեռահասության շրջանի մեջ ու առաջ գնալ, ինչ գաղտնիքների մասին է խոսքը, եթե հարցը վերաբերվում է մարդկանց, ովքեր ուղեղով բավական հասուն են ու զգացմունքներ ունեն միմյանց նկատմամբ: Հակառակը առողջ ու անկեղծ հարաբերությունների սկիզբը պետք է դնել հենց առաջին իսկ պահից, որ հետագան էլ նույն ձև լինի:
Իսկ այդ գաղտնիքներն ու ձևերը ինձ մոտ գոնե միայն մի կարծիք են ստեղծում, որ տվյալ մարդը խիստ կոմպլեքսավորված է ու վախենում է, որ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին իրականում է, կվանի ու դուր չի գա դիմացինին:

----------

Chilly (01.07.2010), Lord (30.06.2010), VisTolog (30.06.2010), Դարք (30.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (22.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (30.06.2010), Մանուլ (06.07.2010)

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Բա մենք էլ մեր ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում փորձում ենք այդ գաղտնիքները բացահայտենք, բայց շատ ձևեր թափելուն էլ չափ սահման պիտի լինի, հաստատ գիտես, որ քո հանդեպ անտարբեր չի, բայց իրան ընենցա պահում ոնցոր իրա համար մեկ թշնամին լինես, դրա համար էլ շուտ ենք պայքարից դուրս գալիս


Իրոք չեմ հասկանում, ախր տղաները ևս շատ հանելուկային են… Ես չեմ հավատա, որ տղան լուրջ կմոտենա այն աղջկան, ով միանգամից կհամաձայնվի իր ընկերուհին լինել… Իրո՞ք դա տղաներին դուր կգա: Անշուշտ, ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ, բայց եթե աղջիկը սեթևեթելու բոլոր սահմաններն անցել է, ապա ամենայն հավանականությամբ, վստահ չէ, որ հենց այդ տղան է իր սերը, կամ էլ ստուգում է տղայի համբերությունը, ինչի առկայությունը որոշ դեպքերում առավելություն է, իսկ որոշ դեպքերում թերություն…

----------


## Lord

> Իրոք չեմ հասկանում, ախր տղաները ևս շատ հանելուկային են… Ես չեմ հավատա, որ տղան լուրջ կմոտենա այն աղջկան, ով միանգամից կհամաձայնվի իր ընկերուհին լինել… Իրո՞ք դա տղաներին դուր կգա: Անշուշտ, ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ, բայց եթե աղջիկը սեթևեթելու բոլոր սահմաններն անցել է, ապա ամենայն հավանականությամբ, վստահ չէ, որ հենց այդ տղան է իր սերը, կամ էլ ստուգում է տղայի համբերությունը, ինչի առկայությունը որոշ դեպքերում առավելություն է, իսկ որոշ դեպքերում թերություն…


Դե պարզա, որ ցանկացած դժվար հասանելի բան էլ հետաքրքրություն է առաջացնում, ուղակի պետք է իմանալ երբ կանգ առնել, համբերության էլ սահման կա

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Դե պարզա, որ ցանկացած դժվար հասանելի բան էլ հետաքրքրություն է առաջացնում, ուղակի պետք է իմանալ երբ կանգ առնել, համբերության էլ սահման կա


Եվ հենց այդ ժամանակ, սիրելի՛ տղաներ, Ձեր քայլի հերթն է… Աղջիկներին դուր է գալիս պարտվել, բայց դրա համար «հակառակորդն» իրոք պետք է համառ լինի, այ դրանով էլ կապացուցի, որ միայն Ինքն է իր սրտի տիրակալը /այստեղ չեն ներառվում, այն դեպքերը, երբ աղջիկը սիրահարված է ուրիշին, ինչ-ինճ պատճառներով տղաներից հիասթափված էտապ է ապրում, սիրահարվելու համար դեռ այդքան հասուն չէ, իրեն այլ տղայի հետ է պատկերացնում, և մի շարք նման դեպքերը/

----------


## VisTolog

> Եվ հենց այդ ժամանակ, սիրելի՛ տղաներ, Ձեր քայլի հերթն է… Աղջիկներին դուր է գալիս պարտվել, բայց դրա համար «հակառակորդն» իրոք պետք է համառ լինի, այ դրանով էլ կապացուցի, որ միայն Ինքն է իր սրտի տիրակալը /այստեղ չեն ներառվում, այն դեպքերը, երբ աղջիկը սիրահարված է ուրիշին, ինչ-ինճ պատճառներով տղաներից հիասթափված էտապ է ապրում, սիրահարվելու համար դեռ այդքան հասուն չէ, իրեն այլ տղայի հետ է պատկերացնում, և մի շարք նման դեպքերը/


 Աղջիկներին դուր է գալիս ենթագիտակցորեն ենթարկվել: :Jpit: 
Ի՞նչ սրտի տեր լինելու ապացույցներ: Հո կինո չի: Սիրելու համար էլ են հա՞ ներկայացման ենթակա ապացույցներ պետք: 
Վերջ տվեք ձևականություններին, ոնցոր տուն-տունիկ լինի: :Pardon:

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Աղջիկներին դուր է գալիս ենթագիտակցորեն ենթարկվել:
> Ի՞նչ սրտի տեր լինելու ապացույցներ: Հո կինո չի: Սիրելու համար էլ են հա՞ ներկայացման ենթակա ապացույցներ պետք: 
> Վերջ տվեք ձևականություններին, ոնցոր տուն-տունիկ լինի:


Եթե ուշադիր կարդայիք, կնկատեիք, որ ես այստեղ ընդամենը փորձել եմ բացատրել, թե ինչու են աղջիկները երկար սեթևեթում… Իսկ կինո լինելու մեջ վատ բան կա՞, կինոն շատ անիրական ա՞/խոսքս համապատասխան ֆիլմի մասին ա, Հարի Փոթերի մասին չի/:

Կան դեպքեր, երբ սիրելի էակին հասնելու համար էլ ներկայացման ապացույցներ են պետք. եթե նա քեզ չի ճանաչում կամ չի ընկալում որպես իր սիրելի էակ, ապա բարի եղիր, համոզիր նրան հակառակում, իսկ եթե ոչինչ չանես և բողոքես, թե աղջիկները երկար են սեթևեթում և այլն, պարզ է, որ գնացքդ ուրիշ ուղևոր կնստի/խնդրում եմ գրածներս Ձեզ չվերագրել, ես խոսում եմ այն տղաների մասին, ովքեր ուզում են գրավել իրենց դուր եկած աղջկա սիրտը ու չեն պայքարում մինչև վերջ/

----------

Chilly (01.07.2010), einnA (01.07.2010), Lord (30.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե ուշադիր կարդայիք, կնկատեիք, որ ես այստեղ ընդամենը փորձել եմ բացատրել, թե ինչու են աղջիկները երկար սեթևեթում… Իսկ կինո լինելու մեջ վատ բան կա՞, կինոն շատ անիրական ա՞/խոսքս համապատասխան ֆիլմի մասին ա, Հարի Փոթերի մասին չի/:
> 
> Կան դեպքեր, երբ սիրելի էակին հասնելու համար էլ ներկայացման ապացույցներ են պետք. եթե նա քեզ չի ճանաչում կամ չի ընկալում որպես իր սիրելի էակ, ապա բարի եղիր, համոզիր նրան հակառակում, իսկ եթե ոչինչ չանես և բողոքես, թե աղջիկները երկար են սեթևեթում և այլն, պարզ է, որ գնացքդ ուրիշ ուղևոր կնստի/խնդրում եմ գրածներս Ձեզ չվերագրել, ես խոսում եմ այն տղաների մասին, ովքեր ուզում են գրավել իրենց դուր եկած աղջկա սիրտը ու չեն պայքարում մինչև վերջ/


Իսկ ես ասում եմ, թե ա՞յլ բան ես բացատրում: :Unsure: 
Կինոյի մեջ վատ բան չկա, մանավանդ սարսափ ֆիլմերի, որոնք սիրում եմ:
Ես ուղղակի ասեցի, որ չեմ սիրում նման դրամատիկ կինոներ, երբ Դոն Իգնասիոն պետք է ամբողջ սերիալի ընթացքում Դոնյա Մարիսելլային ապացուցի իր սերը՝ հետևից «վազելով» ու եսիմ ինչեր անելով: Ինքս նման աղջկա վրա ուշադրություն էլ չեմ դարձնի, որը պետքա իրեն թանկացնի, չակերտավոր գաղտնիքներով կողպվի: 
Ուրիշ բան, եթե աղջիկն իրեն այնքան թերարժան է համարում, որ ցանկանում է ձևական ինչ-որ բաներով ուշադրություն գրավել: :Smile: 

ՀԳ Ես ինքս իմ ցանկացած մարդու բնավորություն մեջ իմ ցանկացած փոփոխությունները կանեմ, այդ պատճառով հանգիստ եմ: :Yea:  :Jpit:

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Իսկ ես ասում եմ, թե ա՞յլ բան ես բացատրում:
> Կինոյի մեջ վատ բան չկա, մանավանդ սարսափ ֆիլմերի, որոնք սիրում եմ:
> Ես ուղղակի ասեցի, որ չեմ սիրում նման դրամատիկ կինոներ, երբ Դոն Իգնասիոն պետք է ամբողջ սերիալի ընթացքում Դոնյա Մարիսելլային ապացուցի իր սերը՝ հետևից «վազելով» ու եսիմ ինչեր անելով: Ինքս նման աղջկա վրա ուշադրություն էլ չեմ դարձնի, որը պետքա իրեն թանկացնի, չակերտավոր գաղտնիքներով կողպվի: 
> Ուրիշ բան, եթե աղջիկն իրեն այնքան թերարժան է համարում, որ ցանկանում է ձևական ինչ-որ բաներով ուշադրություն գրավել:
> 
> ՀԳ Ես ինքս իմ ցանկացած մարդու բնավորություն մեջ իմ ցանկացած փոփոխությունները կանեմ, այդ պատճառով հանգիստ եմ:


Իրենց անիմաստ թանկացնող աղջիկներից ինքս էլ խորշում եմ, բայց  լինում են դեպքեր, երբ աղջիկը կարիք ունի համոզվելու տղայի սիրո անկեխծության մեջ, և ստացվում է՝ իբր «ձևեր է թափում»: Ինձ թվում էր՝ Դուք ցանկանում էիք հասկանալ աղջիկներին, ցավում եմ, որ բացատրություններս այլ անկյան տակ են հասկացվել:

Հ.Գ. Երանի Քեզ…

----------


## VisTolog

> Իրենց անիմաստ թանկացնող աղջիկներից ինքս էլ խորշում եմ, բայց  լինում են դեպքեր, երբ աղջիկը կարիք ունի համոզվելու տղայի սիրո անկեխծության մեջ, և ստացվում է՝ իբր «ձևեր է թափում»: Ինձ թվում էր՝ Դուք ցանկանում էիք հասկանալ աղջիկներին, ցավում եմ, որ բացատրություններս այլ անկյան տակ են հասկացվել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Երանի Քեզ…


 Արի «դու»-ով: :Smile: 
Երկրորդ տարբերակի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ: :Smile:

----------


## Tila Saryan

> Արի «դու»-ով:
> Երկրորդ տարբերակի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ:


Արի :Smile:  Չնայած՝ «Դուք» ասելով նկատի ունեի բոլոր տղաներին, ովքեր քեզ հետ համամիտ էին :Smile: 

Երանի երկրորդ տարբերակը լավ նպատակին ծառայի :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (01.07.2010)

----------


## einnA

> էտ պաշտպանողական ռեակցիաները, աննպատակ ձևեր թափելը իմ կարծիքով պետք է թողնել դեռահասության շրջանի մեջ ու առաջ գնալ, ինչ գաղտնիքների մասին է խոսքը, եթե հարցը վերաբերվում է մարդկանց, ովքեր ուղեղով բավական հասուն են ու զգացմունքներ ունեն միմյանց նկատմամբ: Հակառակը առողջ ու անկեղծ հարաբերությունների սկիզբը պետք է դնել հենց առաջին իսկ պահից, որ հետագան էլ նույն ձև լինի:
> Իսկ այդ գաղտնիքներն ու ձևերը ինձ մոտ գոնե միայն մի կարծիք են ստեղծում, որ տվյալ մարդը խիստ կոմպլեքսավորված է ու վախենում է, որ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին իրականում է, կվանի ու դուր չի գա դիմացինին:


Հենց էտ ա, ասում եմ ոչ մի գաղտնիք էլ չկա: Շատ ճիշտ նշեցիր` երբ _ուղեղով բավական հասուն են ու զգացմունքներ ունեն միմյանց նկատմամբ_ - այդ ժամանակ եթե ինչ-որ ձևեր են թափվում, ուրեմ իմացեք ինքը _ձևիստ ա_   :LOL: 
Իսկ սկզբնական ընթացքում դրանք ես ձևեր չէի էլ անվանի, դրանք ուղղակի միջոց են ինչ-որ տեղ ժամանակ շահելու` իրար ճանաչելու, ինչու ոչ ստուգելու, հետո նոր միայն համոզվելու...: Եթե աղջիկը սիրում է արդեն, հավատացեք չի կարող երկար ցույց չտալ, իհարկե տղայից շատ բան է կախված... Էնպես որ տղաներ համբերատար եղեք  :Wink:

----------

Lord (01.07.2010), paniaG (22.11.2010), Tig (23.11.2010), Դարք (01.07.2010), ՆանՍ (01.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ահավոր վանում են ինձ էն աղջկեքը, որ ասում են. "Վայ, էս Կրիշտյանու Ռոնալդուն ինչ կյանք ա",  "Գժվում եմ Կասիլյասիս համար", "Ուտեմ էն Ռունիի մռութը": Իրանց պատճառով էդ 3 հավաքականներից ալերգիա ունեմ: :Bad:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Հրատացի (23.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Հայկ ջան, պիտի էդ ցանկին ավելացնես «Ռաուլս մռութ ա» ու «Մորիենտեսը Ռաուլից մռութ ա» արտահայտությունները:  ::}:

----------


## Inana

Իսկ ինձ վանում են պրիմիտիվ, բթամիտ,անճաշակ, միշտ սև հագնվող տղաները

----------

Meme (16.07.2010), paniaG (22.11.2010), Rhayader (22.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.07.2010), Հայուհի (22.11.2010), Մանուլ (11.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ ջան, պիտի էդ ցանկին ավելացնես «Ռաուլս մռութ ա» ու «Մորիենտեսը Ռաուլից մռութ ա» արտահայտությունները:


Հա, Ռաուլի մասին տենց բաներ շատ եմ հիշում: :Sad:  Ու տենց ասում էին հիմնականում Ռաուլից 10 տարի փոքր աղջիկները: :Bad:  Իբր թե Ռաուլն էլ ձեզ ա սպասում: :Bad:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ինձ էլ վանում են էն աղջիկները, որ միշտ բողոքում են տղերքի ինտելեկտից կամ հասկացողությունից, թեև հենց իրենց ընտրությամբ շփվում են ըտենց տղերքի հետ: Մեծամասամբ էդ տիպի աղջիկների մեծ ինտելեկտ պիտի մանրադիտակով փնտրես:

----------

Miq_stdio (16.07.2010), Rhayader (22.11.2010), Shah (17.07.2010), VisTolog (11.07.2010), Yellow Raven (11.07.2010), Աբելյան (11.07.2010), Հայուհի (22.11.2010), Մանուլ (11.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ինձ էլ վանում են էն աղջիկները, որ միշտ բողոքում են տղերքի ինտելեկտից կամ հասկացողությունից, թեև հենց իրենց ընտրությամբ շփվում են ըտենց տղերքի հետ: Մեծամասամբ էդ տիպի աղջիկների մեծ ինտելեկտ պիտի մանրադիտակով փնտրես:


Համաձայն եմ, միառժամանակ կցանկանայի նշեմ, որ բողոքողը բաղոքում ա դիմացինին... եկ թույլ չտանք, որ բողոքեն հենց մեզ, չլինելով անինտելեկտ և անհասկացող:  :Smile:

----------

Inana (17.07.2010), Moonwalker (06.08.2010)

----------


## Aware

Վանում ա.
*արտաքին*
     10 օրվա սմետանի դեմքը, գեշ(իրա կարծիքով սիրուն) մասերի բաց ըլնելը, պիվի բոշկի կամ խալադելնիկի կազմվածքը, մարմնի բնական <<տուալետնիյ վօդայի>> հոտը,քրտնահոտը...
*ներքին* 
    աշխուժության ու չարաճճիության բացակայությունը, տափակ հումորչիկների վրա անընդհատ հռհռալը, մեծամտությունը,  <<Արտաքինին շատ քիչ ու ներքինին մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել>> մտածելակերպով  <<գիտնականները>>...

P.S.  Գրածս ռուսախառը ստացվեց, բայց կանխամտածված ա (թարգմանած ձև դուրս ընդհանրապես չեկավ)

----------


## Հարդ

> աշխուժության ու չարաճճիության բացակայությունը,* տափակ հումորչիկների վրա անընդհատ հռհռալը*, մեծամտությունը,  <<Արտաքինին շատ քիչ ու ներքինին մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել>> մտածելակերպով  <<գիտնականները>>...


Մեկ մեկ տենց աղջիկներ են հանդիպում, որ ասենք իմ խոսքի մեջ 40 տոկոսը թեթև հումորներ ա, ու որ չեն սկսում աննդհատ դրանցից խնդալուց մեռնել... զզվելս գալիս ա... բա որ սկսեմ իսկականից հումոր անել, ինչ կլնի :LOL: : Էտ վկայում ա իր քիչ կրթված ու տափակ լինելը:

----------

Aware (26.07.2010), Shah (26.07.2010)

----------


## MaryMay

> Խեղճ աղջիկներ…


 Այսինքն ?

----------


## Սլիմ

*Ընդհանուր առմամբ վանում են* 
լոխերը, քյալերը, մամայի բալեքը, սուտի լավ տղեքը, ծիծակաթզբեխաժելեյաչոլկա տղաները:
*Արտաքին տեսքի մեջ վանումա*
Ճկույթի երկար եղունգը , բերանի վատ հոտը, չդզած կանտովկեն (եթե ընդհանրապես պիտի լիներ այդպիսին) , անճաշակ հագուկապը, անխնամ վիճակը, եթե կա թրաշ , ապա միայն սիրուն սարքած:
*Ներքինի մեջ վանումա*
Սեփական կարծիքի բացակայությունը, իմաստ չարտահայտող նախադասությունները, էշ էշ ծիծաղելը ու առհասարակ ջրիկությունը, լոպազությունը, տուպոյությունը, ինքնասիրահարվածությունը` ես ու մաշնես վիճակը:
*Պահվածքի մեջ վանումա*
վախկոտությունը, բամբասկոտություն, էն որ քո դեմ իրան դնումա լավ տղու տեղ, բայց բամբասկոտ կնիկա:
Չեմ սիրում, էն տղեքի, որ աղջկա հետևից տուզիկի նման վազում են:
Ու ամենակարևորը ահավոր անդուր են էն տղեքը որ իրանց ասածի կամ արածի համար չեն կարողանում պատասխան տալ:

----------

Gayl (23.11.2010), Kita (22.11.2010), Lianik (22.11.2010), paniaG (22.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (22.11.2010), VisTolog (22.11.2010), Yevuk (23.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (23.11.2010), Արևածագ (22.11.2010), Հայուհի (22.11.2010), Հարդ (22.11.2010), Հրատացի (23.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012), ՆանՍ (23.11.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Ճկույթի երկար եղունգը , *բերանի վատ հոտը*, չդզած կանտովկեն (եթե ընդհանրապես պիտի լիներ այդպիսին) , անճաշակ հագուկապը, անխնամ վիճակը, եթե կա թրաշ , ապա միայն սիրուն սարքած:


և ոչ միայն բերանի տհաճ հոտը... իրենից եկող ոչ հաճելի հոտը  :Bad: 

Տղաների մեջ վանում է քյառթու մտածելակերպը, անխելքությունը, սև հագուկապը :Sad:

----------

Rhayader (22.11.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Ամենաուժեղը վանում են այս եղանակին հարբած ու ցեխում թավալված տղաները, մանավանդ երբ ավտոբուսում ուզում են  կողքս նստել:  :Sad:   :Beee:

----------

Meme (22.11.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Ինձ վանում են սեկսի տղաները: :Blush:  Մի տեսակ... Մի տեսակ... Մարդ չի կարում հետները նորմալ շփվի, անընդհատ մտածում ես... մտածում ես... թե երկինքը խի ա կապույտ: :Պ

----------

Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Yevuk (23.11.2010), Արևածագ (22.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012)

----------


## Lord

> Ինձ վանում են սեկսի տղաները: Մի տեսակ... Մի տեսակ... Մարդ չի կարում հետները նորմալ շփվի, անընդհատ մտածում ես... մտածում ես... թե երկինքը խի ա կապույտ: :Պ


բայց ոնցոր թեման շփոթել էս, նրանք քեզ չեն վանում այլ չափից շատ են գրավում, և ...................................... :Wink:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ինձ վանում են սեկսի տղաները: Մի տեսակ... Մի տեսակ... Մարդ չի կարում հետները նորմալ շփվի, անընդհատ մտածում ես... մտածում ես... թե երկինքը խի ա կապույտ: :Պ


 Բայց ինչու? Իրանց հետ ավելի հաճելիա :Wink:

----------

Rhayader (22.11.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> բայց ոնցոր թեման շփոթել էս, նրանք քեզ չեն վանում այլ չափից շատ են գրավում, և ......................................


օ՜յ

----------


## AniwaR

> Բայց ինչու? Իրանց հետ ավելի հաճելիա


Դե նայած երբ, ինչ հանգամանքներում:

----------


## Lord

ըհը ոնցոր արդեն երեկոյան հանդիպում ենք ուզում կազմակերպենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Lord

> Դե նայած երբ, ինչ հանգամանքներում:


սխալ ասեցիր ճիշտ կլիներ, նայցած որտեղ, ոնց :LOL:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Դե նայած երբ, ինչ հանգամանքներում:


Հանգամանքը ինչ կապ ունի, հաճելի մարդը միշտ  ու ամեն պարագայում էլ հաճելիա :Blush:  Շատ հաճելիա :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## AniwaR

> Հանգամանքը ինչ կապ ունի, հաճելի մարդը միշտ  ու ամեն պարագայում էլ հաճելիա Շատ հաճելիա


Դե ի տարբերություն քո բացարձակ մոտեցման՝ իմ դեպքում ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է: :Պ Ի՞նչ անեմ, ես էլ տենցն եմ, վայ!!!

----------


## Սլիմ

> Դե ի տարբերություն քո բացարձակ մոտեցման՝ իմ դեպքում ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է: :Պ Ի՞նչ անեմ, ես էլ տենցն եմ, վայ!!!


Մի ջղայնացի, տենց ես, շատ էլ լավա, մենակ մի ջղայնացի:

----------


## Interdenominational

Ներողամտություն եմ հայցում՝ օրիորդական ինտիմամետ մտերմիկ երկոսության օրինաչափությունը խախտելու համար: 

Թույլ տվեք ինչ-որ մեկի մտքերը լազուր երկինքների տանող ևս մեկ արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ արտահայտվի (* Velvet Bride*  :Tongue:  )

 …առ այն մասին, որ ի զարմանս ինձ՝ ժամանակի հետ սկսեցի չհամակրել ազնվակրթություն խաղացող տգետ կանանց… ընգծված անփութությամբ աջուձախ «եվրոպատենչ մոդայամոլություն» շռայլող, սակայն իրենց կերպարով հանդերձ անճարակ ու անճաշակ, իրենց վիճակի մեջ խեղճ կանանց… իրենց ինքնասիրահարվածությամբ արբած, բայց հմայքը՝ օծանելիքի տարածվող հոտի /ոչ բույրի/ շառավղից այն կողմ չտարածող, գրավչության վերաբերյալ «ամսագրային» չափանիշներից այն կողմ չանցող՝ «սեքսուալություն» հասկացությանը թյուրընկալմամբ «բաժանորդագրված» անհրապույր կանանց… 

Եղեք կանացի… Հարգանքներս :Hi:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.11.2010), Ariadna (22.11.2010), E-la Via (23.11.2010), einnA (24.11.2010), Kuk (23.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), SSS (23.11.2010), Ungrateful (23.11.2010), Yevuk (23.11.2010), Աբելյան (23.11.2010), Ամպ (22.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (23.11.2010), Արամ (23.11.2010), Կաթիլ (22.11.2010), Հրատացի (23.11.2010), Ձայնալար (23.11.2010), Մանուլ (23.11.2010), ՆանՍ (23.11.2010), Շինարար (23.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

Վանում են էն տղաները,որ աղջիկների հետ վարվելու ձև չգիտեն,մետրանոց մաստակները բերաններում նստում են երթուղային,ու աղջիկ բարձրանալիս հերիք չի անկապ հաճոյախոսում են հետևից,տեղ չեն տալիս նստելու,ու  խսալու ձև ու վարվելակերպ չգիտեն..Չեմ ասում բոլորի հետ է պետք լավ  վարվել,բայց գոնե անծանոթների հետ էդպես չի կարելի,առանց  իմանալու դիմացինը ինչ տեսակ մարդ է......կողքից անչափ տհաճ է լինում տեսնելը,թե ուրիշ տղաներ,էն էլ հա,յ որքան կոպիտ ու բռի կարող են լինել :Angry2: ....

----------

Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), E-la Via (23.11.2010), Lianik (22.11.2010), Lord (22.11.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Երթուղային ասիր հիշեցի... 
2 ընկեր նստած են, մեկ էլ աղջիկ է բարձրանում, տղաներից մեկը զիջում է տեղը ու...ընկերն սկսում է <<Ինչ տղա է, է~~, իսկական մուժիկ, ջենթլմեն...ինքը կանգնեց, որ աղջիկը նստի ...ու սենց >>, այդ ընթացքում կանգնած ընկերն իրեն լավ է զգում....  կողքից շատ վատ է նայվում... :Sad:

----------

Meme (22.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> ըհը ոնցոր արդեն երեկոյան հանդիպում ենք ուզում կազմակերպենք


Լորդ, հորմոններդ զսպի :Wink:  ամոթ ա:

----------

AniwaR (22.11.2010), Gayl (23.11.2010), Jarre (22.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Շինարար (23.11.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հակառակ սեռ լինելը  :Bad:   :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հակառակ սեռ լինելը


Իսկ ես, զորօրինակ, որ օրը նկատեի, որ հակառակ սեռի՝ հակառակ սեռ լինելը վանում է ինձ, նույն օրը լետալ վախճանով OD կանեի: Կյանքը իր իմաստը կկորցներ, կարճ ասած :philosopher

----------

Amaru (23.11.2010), Kita (23.11.2010), Lianik (23.11.2010), Rhayader (22.11.2010), Ungrateful (22.11.2010), Հրատացի (23.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2010), Նարե (24.11.2010), Շինարար (23.11.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Վանում են էն տղաները,որ աղջիկների հետ վարվելու ձև չգիտեն,մետրանոց մաստակները բերաններում նստում են երթուղային,ու աղջիկ բարձրանալիս հերիք չի անկապ հաճոյախոսում են հետևից,*տեղ չեն տալիս նստելու*,ու  խսալու ձև ու վարվելակերպ չգիտեն..Չեմ ասում բոլորի հետ է պետք լավ  վարվել,բայց գոնե անծանոթների հետ էդպես չի կարելի,առանց  իմանալու դիմացինը ինչ տեսակ մարդ է......կողքից անչափ տհաճ է լինում տեսնելը,թե ուրիշ տղաներ,էն էլ հա,յ որքան կոպիտ ու բռի կարող են լինել....


Ամոթ, հազար ամոթ: Ես էլ որ աղջիկ լինեի, ինձ ահավոր կվանեին էն տղաներոը, ովքեր իրենց վերարկուն չեն հանում ու փռում երթուղայինի աստիճանների վրա, որ աղջիկը բարձրանալուց ոտները չկեղտոտի:  :Blush:

----------

Kita (23.11.2010), Lord (23.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (23.11.2010), Skeptic (23.11.2010), Ungrateful (23.11.2010), VisTolog (23.11.2010), Աբելյան (23.11.2010), Հայկօ (23.11.2010), Հրատացի (23.11.2010), Մանուլ (23.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

Վանում ա քնամոլությունը, աղջիկների վրա չտեսավարի նայվածքը, կոպտությունը, անկիրթ և անկուլտուրական վերաբերմունքը,հայ աղջիկներին ձեռ առնելը և ռաբիզավարի խոսելաձևն ու ոճը:

----------

Meme (23.11.2010), Հարդ (23.11.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Օբշիով շատ անդուր չլնի, ոչ մի բանն էլ չի վանում՝ ձԸգԸմ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (23.11.2010), Kita (23.11.2010), Kuk (23.11.2010), paniaG (23.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (23.11.2010), SSS (23.11.2010), Ungrateful (23.11.2010), VisTolog (23.11.2010), Yevuk (23.11.2010), Արևածագ (23.11.2010), Դարք (23.11.2010), Հայկօ (23.11.2010), ՆանՍ (23.11.2010)

----------


## paniaG

Այն, որ միշտ թերագնահատում են աղջիկներին, կարծում են,որ ուղեղներս չի հերիքում իրականության համար ու անչափ երջանիկ ենք հեիաթներ լսելու,որ կարող են մտքների փչածը ասել ու կընդունվի «հալած յուղի» պես:
Ուղերց՝
    Մի թերագնահատեք աղջիկներին ՏՂԱՆԵՐ, եթե ձեր հեքիաթներից որոշներին հավատում ենք, դա անում ենք միայն այն պատճառ, որ ուզում ենք հավատալ, ոչ թե ,այն պատճառով,որ դրանք ՇԱՏ ՃՇՄԱՐՏԱՆՄԱՆ ԵՆ: :Wink: 
Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար :Smile:

----------

erexa (24.11.2010), Gayl (23.11.2010), Meme (23.11.2010), Rhayader (23.11.2010), Yevuk (23.11.2010), Հայուհի (24.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Վանում են՝* իրենցից ոչինչ չներկայացնող աղջիկները, որ իրենց մասին մեծ կարծիքի են:
*Վանում են՝* անճաշակ հագնվածները... որ իրենց թվում է ամենաճակաովը իրենք են:
*Վանում են՝* մի քանի «ԲԻԳ ԲԱԲԼՆԵՐԻ» միացությամբ բերանի զզվելի պարունակությամբ, կարճ հագած ու էդ կարճի մեջ էլ իրենց այդքան երկար, բայց նեռվայնացնող յուբկան միշտ ներքև քաշող աղջիկները:
*Վանում են՝* Հարսանիքի ժամանակ, են ժահելները, որ բերանը կես մետր բացած ճվճվում են:
*Վանում են՝* նագլի քյառթերը, սևի մեջ ու Թաթուլի ընկերակցությամբ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի թերագնահատեք աղջիկներին ՏՂԱՆԵՐ, եթե ձեր հեքիաթներից որոշներին հավատում ենք, դա անում ենք միայն այն պատճառ, որ ուզում ենք հավատալ, ոչ թե ,այն պատճառով,որ դրանք ՇԱՏ ՃՇՄԱՐՏԱՆՄԱՆ ԵՆ:
> Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար


Կամ էլ՝ պարզապես լսում ու գլխով եք անում, ինչպես մեծն է երեխայի երևակայական արկածները լսում)))

----------

paniaG (23.11.2010), VisTolog (23.11.2010)

----------


## Դոկտոր Լեկտոր

Ի՞նչն է ձեզ ՎԱՆՈՒՄ հակառակ սեռի մեջ

Առնետի մտածելակերպը՝ մարդիկ ովքեր դիմացինին ընդունում են որպես ԲԱՆ որից կարելի է/պետք է հաճույք ստանալ: Եթե միակ արժեքը դա է, ուրեմն պարզ է դիմացինդ ինչ է:

----------

erexa (24.11.2010), Հարդ (23.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վանում են բոլոր էն աղջիկները, որոնց ես վանում եմ  :Beee:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.11.2010), Ariadna (23.11.2010), einnA (24.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Tig (23.11.2010), Ungrateful (23.11.2010), Yevuk (23.11.2010), Հայկօ (23.11.2010), Ձայնալար (23.11.2010), Մանուլ (23.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2011), ՆանՍ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Օբշիով շատ անդուր չլնի, ոչ մի բանն էլ չի վանում՝ ձԸգԸմ ա


Ես էլ էի ուզում սա ասել :Jpit: : 
Արտաքինի մինիջից բարձր գեղեցկությունը բոլոր մնացած վատ ու վանող հարկանիշների վրա ստիպում ա աչք փակել: Ամեն դեպքում, մխիթարվում ես էլի՝ «ջանդամ, զատո սիրուն ա:»  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես էլ էի ուզում սա ասել: 
> Արտաքինի մինիջից բարձր գեղեցկությունը բոլոր մնացած վատ ու վանող հարկանիշների վրա ստիպում ա աչք փակել: Ամեն դեպքում, մխիթարվում ես էլի՝ «ջանդամ, զատո սիրուն ա:»


Ընդ որում՝ «ջհանդամ, զատո սիրուն ա» տարբերակը շատ ավելի լավն ու հասկանալի ա, քան «ջհանդամ, զատո խելոք ա» տարբերակը (որ ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի), չէ՞  :LOL: :

----------

Ariadna (23.11.2010), paniaG (24.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (23.11.2010), Ungrateful (23.11.2010), VisTolog (23.11.2010), Սլիմ (23.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ընդ որում՝ «ջհանդամ, զատո սիրուն ա» տարբերակը շատ ավելի լավն ու հասկանալի ա, քան «ջհանդամ, զատո խելոք ա» տարբերակը (որ ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի), չէ՞ :


Ունի:  :LOL:

----------

einnA (24.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ունի:


Դուք սկսում եք վանել ինձ, մադմուազել  :Beee: :

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դուք սկսում եք վանել ինձ, մադմուազել :


Արդեն թեմայում պրակտիկա է կիրառվում:  :LOL: 

փոխադարձ, փոխադարձ: :ֆշշշ

----------


## Ariadna

> Վանում ա քնամոլությունը, աղջիկների վրա չտեսավարի նայվածքը, կոպտությունը, անկիրթ և անկուլտուրական վերաբերմունքը,հայ աղջիկներին ձեռ առնելը և ռաբիզավարի խոսելաձևն ու ոճը:


Էդ լրիվ հասկացա, բացի *ք*նամոլությունից  :LOL:

----------

ՆանՍ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Վանում ա գլխի կեսից սկսվող փառապանծ, բայց տառապած չոլկեն:
Վանում ա շրթունքների ուռած արտահայտությունը:
Վանում ա սեփական զզվելիության ենթագիտակցական գիտակցումից դրված երեսը ծածկող, սև ակնոցը:

----------

Jarre (24.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (23.11.2010), Ungrateful (24.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վանում ա գլխի կեսից սկսվող փառապանծ, բայց տառապած չոլկեն:
> Վանում ա շրթունքների ուռած արտահայտությունը:
> Վանում ա սեփական զզվելիության ենթագիտակցական գիտակցումից դրված երեսը ծածկող, սև ակնոցը:


Բա աղջկեքի մե՞ջ  :LOL: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.11.2010), Ariadna (23.11.2010), Chilly (24.11.2010), Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), davidus (24.11.2010), E-la Via (24.11.2010), einnA (24.11.2010), paniaG (24.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (24.11.2010), SSS (24.11.2010), Ungrateful (24.11.2010), Yevuk (26.11.2010), Արամ (24.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (24.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012), ՆանՍ (24.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.11.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Վանում է  թափթփվածությունը, պարծենկոտությունը, կոպտությունն ու"Բռիությունը":

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ընդ որում՝ «ջհանդամ, զատո սիրուն ա» տարբերակը շատ ավելի լավն ու հասկանալի ա, քան «ջհանդամ, զատո խելոք ա» տարբերակը (որ ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի), չէ՞ :


Իհարկե, բարեկամս  :LOL: : Բացի լավ ու հասկանալի լինելուց, նաև ավելի հեշտ ա: Մենք ենք մեր կյանքը բարդացնում... Սակայն ինչու՞  :Unsure:   :Jpit: :

----------

Rhayader (24.11.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Բա աղջկեքի մե՞ջ :


Քյառթուն մնում ա քյառթու: Դրսևորումները գրեթե նույնն են :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (24.11.2010), Lianik (24.11.2010), paniaG (24.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (24.11.2010), Հայուհի (24.11.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Ոնց կարդացի բոլոր աղջիկները զզվում սև հագնված տղաներից: Բայց զարմանալի է տղաները հավանում ե՞ն սև հագնված կանանց  :Unsure:  ,որովհետև կանայք էլ տղամարդկանցից պակաս չէն սև հագնում, մի հատ նայեք փողոցում գունային հարաբերակցությունը մանավանդ այս սեզոնին 80 տոկոսը սևորակ է:
 Ցավոք մեր հայկական շուկայում ընտության հնարավորությունն էլ մեծ չէ: Դե երիտասարդության ֆինանսական վիճակը  նույնպես, վախենում են մի բան առնեն մյուսի հետ չսազի՝ ստիպված սև են առնում, որ ամեն ինչի հետ սազի ::}:  Այնպես որ սև հագնելը միգուցե ոչ թե ճաշակի բացակայության մասին է խոսում այլ համապատասխան ֆինանսականի :Wink: :

----------

Արևածագ (24.11.2010)

----------


## SSS

Իսկ ես մտածում եմ տեսնես Ազնավուրը տեղյակա ,որ ինքը քյառթա,գրեթե միշտ սևովա

----------

Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), E-la Via (24.11.2010), Jarre (24.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (24.11.2010), Ungrateful (24.11.2010), Yellow Raven (25.11.2010), Yevuk (26.11.2010), Հայկօ (24.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2010), ՆանՍ (24.11.2010), Սլիմ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

SSS ես էլ իմ մասին էի մտածում :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (24.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), SSS (24.11.2010), Սլիմ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> Իսկ ես մտածում եմ տեսնես Ազնավուրը տեղյակա ,որ ինքը քյառթա,գրեթե միշտ սևովա


Սևը ամենադասական գույնն է: Բայց նաև ամենապրակտիկն է և թերևս այդ պատճառով էլ չարաշահումը բերել է նրան, որ մենք ուղակի արդեն հոգնել ու զզվել ենք սևից:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ես մտածում եմ տեսնես Ազնավուրը տեղյակա ,որ ինքը քյառթա,գրեթե միշտ սևովա


Քյառթ չի, ֆինանսականի հետ պրոբլեմ ունի, վախենում ա մի բան առնի մյուսի հետ չսազի ու ստիպված վերջին կոպեկներով սև ա առնում:

----------

paniaG (24.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Հարդ (24.11.2010), Սլիմ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> SSS ես էլ իմ մասին էի մտածում


Դու նույնպես ֆինանսականի հետ պրոբլեմներ ունես :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Սև էլ կա, սև էլ  :Wink: :

----------

davidus (24.11.2010), Kita (24.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (24.11.2010), SSS (25.11.2010), Ungrateful (24.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Սև էլ կա, սև էլ :


Սև չէ, սեվ.... :Goxakan:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սև չէ, սեվ....


Յէս կասէյի՝ յոյնիսկ «սեւ» տարբէրակն էլ գոյութիւն ունի  :LOL: :

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (24.11.2010), Ungrateful (24.11.2010), VisTolog (24.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Յէս կասէյի՝ յոյնիսկ «սեւ» տարբէրակն էլ գոյութիւն ունի :


Հա, բայց «սեւ»-ը «սեվ»-ի նրբերանգ ա...  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Հայկօ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Յէս կասէյի՝ յոյնիսկ «սեւ» տարբէրակն էլ գոյութիւն ունի :


Հազիւ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ կարմիր վարկանիշ չտամ, Հայկաւ:  :Angry2:

----------

Claudia Mori (27.08.2011), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Արևածագ (24.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2010), Շինարար (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հազիւ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ կարմիր վարկանիշ չտամ, Հայկաւ:


Հայկաւ... ես մեռաաաա  :LOL:

----------

davidus (25.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rammstein (24.11.2010), Rhayader (24.11.2010), VisTolog (24.11.2010), Yellow Raven (25.11.2010), Հարդ (24.11.2010), Մանուլ (24.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ ես մտածում եմ տեսնես Ազնավուրը տեղյակա ,որ ինքը քյառթա,գրեթե միշտ սևովա


Armani-ն էլ հետը  :LOL:  /միշտ սև, հասարակ մայկա ա հագնում ու սև հասարակ շալվար/  :Cool:

----------


## Kna

Ինձ վանում են այն բոլոր տղաները, ովքեր չունեն սեփական կարծիք և սկզբունքային չեն: Ովքեր ի վիճակի չեն ինձ հետ բանավիճել, ինքնազարգացմամբ չեն զբաղվում: Ովքեր նորմալ ու վայելուչ չեն հագնվում (պետք է ԱՄՆ-ում լինել հասկանալու համար Երևանյան սև բայց էլեգանտ հագուստի իսկական արժանիքները):

----------


## paniaG

Ամեն ինչը,ամեն ամեն ամեն ինչը,սաղ ՎԱՆՈՒՄԱ,սկզբից մինչև վերջ :Angry2:  :Sad:

----------


## SSS

> Ամեն ինչը,ամեն ամեն ամեն ինչը,սաղ ՎԱՆՈՒՄԱ,սկզբից մինչև վերջ


Ինչի սկզբից?

----------

Ariadna (09.12.2010), Երվանդ (25.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչի սկզբից?


Իսկ ինձ թվում էր, որ վանել սկսում ա վերջում՝ երբ շուռ ա գալիս դեպի պատն ու սկսում ծխել :Jpit:

----------

davidus (25.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), VisTolog (08.12.2010)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Իսկ ինձ թվում էր, որ վանել սկսում ա վերջում՝ երբ շուռ ա գալիս դեպի պատն ու սկսում ծխել


Խի ծխել, անդուր խռցնել :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (09.12.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (25.11.2010), Հայկօ (26.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Խի ծխել, անդուր խռցնել


Հա, ինձ էլ ա էդ վանում հակառակ սեռի մեջ  :Cray:  :LOL: :

----------

Lianik (26.11.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Rhayader (27.11.2010), Ungrateful (29.11.2010), VisTolog (08.12.2010), Արամ (27.11.2010), Սլիմ (18.05.2011)

----------


## Morg

Վանում է հակառակ սեռի կոմից, իրենց բնութագրող ԹԻԹԻԶ ԳԺՈՒԿ արտահայտությունները :Bad: : Հագուկապի մեջ վարդագույնի ու սևի համադրությունը, մեկե ԿԵՏԵՐ կոչվածը: Չգիտեմ օվ ոնց, բայց ես ԶԶվում եմ Էմո աղջիկներից, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա հայ տղեքի սև հագնելուն, ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ հիմա էլ ամեն քայլափոխին չես հանդիպի նման հագուկապ: Կարողա մի քանի տարի առաջ միշտ տենց էր, բայց հիմա տղեքի մեեեեծ մասը ուրիշ ձևի են հագնվում, ու հագածի մեջ էլ չի գերակշռում սևը: :Cool:  Ծիծակ կոշիկներն էլ իրենց տեղը զիջել են չարոխներին: Մտածելակերպը առաջ է գնացել: Երաժշտական ճաշակն էլ է փոխվել դեպի ավելի զարգացած երաժշտություն:  Նենց որ աղջիկներ ջան, պետք չի հայ երիտասարդություն լսելիս միանգամից պատկերացնել ռաբիզ, քյարթ հասկացողությունները:  :Wink:

----------

Meme (08.12.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հագուկապի մեջ վարդագույնի ու սևի համադրությունը, մեկե ԿԵՏԵՐ կոչվածը:


Իսկ մեր H.a.y.k.o.-ն երևի լրիվ ուրիշ կարծիքի կլինի :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Աբելյան (09.12.2010), Հայկօ (09.12.2010), Հայուհի (08.12.2010), ՆանՍ (09.12.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Իսկ մեր H.a.y.k.o.-ն երևի լրիվ ուրիշ կարծիքի կլինի


Կետեր էլ կան, կետեր էլ: :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.12.2010), Ariadna (09.12.2010), Jarre (09.12.2010), paniaG (09.12.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Ungrateful (09.12.2010), VisTolog (09.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (10.12.2010), Հայկօ (09.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Վանում է հակառակ սեռի կոմից, իրենց բնութագրող ԹԻԹԻԶ ԳԺՈՒԿ արտահայտությունները: Հագուկապի մեջ վարդագույնի ու սևի համադրությունը, մեկե ԿԵՏԵՐ կոչվածը:


Երևի դուք նկատի ունեք կեդեր՞: keds-for-jeffrey-sneakers.jpg

----------

Morg (09.12.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Երևի դու նկատի ունեք կեդեր՞:


Շատ հնարավորա, որ Morg-ը լենինականցի ա ու *կեդեր* բառը լսելուց մտածել ա *կետերի* մասին ա խոսքը :Jpit:

----------

Արամ (09.12.2010)

----------


## Morg

հա ճիշտ եք: ԿԵԴԵՐ :Hands Up:

----------


## Andosh

Տհաճ հոտը  :Bad:

----------


## aerosmith

Վանում ա մակիաժի գերակշռությունը,օծանելիքի քաղցր հոտը, բարձրակրունկ կոշիկները ոչ ճիշտ վայրում հագնելը… ու ակնոցների ոչ ճիշտ ժամանակին կրելը…  սա արտաքին որպես
Այյյյ ոչ թե վանում է ,այլ ուղղակի զզզզզզզվում եմ երբ երեխայավարի են սկսում խոսալ՝ օր՝. ջուրիկ, ժակետիկ, հացիկ, լՅավ......

----------

armen9494 (16.07.2013), E-la Via (18.05.2011), Freeman (04.03.2011), Lianik (18.05.2011), Lion (19.05.2011), Lusinamara (20.05.2011), Meme (05.03.2011), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), V!k (05.03.2011), Հայուհի (05.03.2011), ՆանՍ (18.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ցավոք այսօր հայ աղջիկներն արդեն արդեն 15-16 տարեկանից արդեն սկսում են շպարվել և շպարվել ոչ գեղեցիկ: Օգտագործելով տարբեր տեսակի քսվելիքներ, իրենց գեղեցիկ արտաքինն դարձուն են «գաջած» պատի պես, այնքան շատ քսում, այնքան: :Angry2: 

Աղջիկնե՜ր, հավատացեք, դա չէ որ ձեզ պետք է գեղեցկացնի, կամ թաքցնի մարմնի ինչոր հատվածների ոչ նորմալ վիճակը (դուրս տված տեղերը): 
Հա հասկանում եմ պետք շպարվել, բայց այն չափի մեջ: Չափից շատ արդեն չի նայվում:  :Smile: 

Այ օրինակ տեսեք, մարդը շպարվելա, շատ էլ գեղեցիկ…

----------

boooooooom (10.04.2011), E-la Via (18.05.2011), erexa (10.04.2011), Lianik (18.05.2011), Lion (19.05.2011), Shah (11.04.2011), V!k (11.04.2011), ՆանՍ (11.04.2011)

----------


## Valentina

Էն ինչի մասին ուզում հիմա խոսել. բռիություննա
Անցած շաբաթ օրն էր, ճանապարհին հանդիպում են աղջիկ տղա, տղան աղջկա վրա ըստ երևություն "բարկացած" էր, նրա "զայրութը" հասել էր այն աստիճանի, որ գոռգոռում էր վրեն, ու վզից հրում նենց որ ամեն անգամ էս աղջիկը մի 5 քայլ առաջ էր գնում:
Ամոթա  :Angry2:  չոբանություն՝ բառիս վատ իմաստով

----------

Adriano (22.05.2011), E-la Via (18.05.2011), erexa (18.05.2011), Lianik (18.05.2011), Lion (19.05.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Էն ինչի մասին ուզում հիմա խոսել. բռիություննա
> Անցած շաբաթ օրն էր, ճանապարհին հանդիպում են աղջիկ տղա, տղան աղջկա վրա ըստ երևություն "բարկացած" էր, նրա "զայրութը" հասել էր այն աստիճանի, որ գոռգոռում էր վրեն, ու վզից հրում նենց որ ամեն անգամ էս աղջիկը մի 5 քայլ առաջ էր գնում:
> Ամոթա  *չոբանություն*՝ բառիս վատ իմաստով


Այո, համաձայն  եմ  շատ  վատ է ,տգիտություն է, բայց մտածում  եմ՝ էդ  աղջիկն  ի՜նչ աստիճանի պիտի իրա լեզվին    տված  լինի,  որ  էդ  տղան  փողոցում  տենց  քայլի  դիմի... :Think:

----------


## Valentina

> Այո, համաձայն  եմ  շատ  վատ է ,տգիտություն է, բայց մտածում  եմ՝ էդ  աղջիկն  ի՜նչ աստիճանի պիտի իրա լեզվին    տված  լինի,  որ  էդ  տղան  փողոցում  տենց  քայլի  դիմի...


ՆանՍ ջան, ես իհարկե տեղյակ չեմ մանրամասներին թե ինչ պատճառովա եղել, բայց առաջինը որ տեսնում են կողքից նայող մարդիկ, էտ բռիություննա:

----------


## Shah

> Այո, համաձայն  եմ  շատ  վատ է ,տգիտություն է, բայց մտածում  եմ՝ էդ  աղջիկն  ի՜նչ աստիճանի պիտի իրա լեզվին    տված  լինի,  որ  էդ  տղան  փողոցում  տենց  քայլի  դիմի...


կամ էլ էդ ինչ աղջիկ ա, որ թույլ ա տալիս...

----------

E-la Via (18.05.2011), Moonwalker (18.05.2011), Աբելյան (18.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (18.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2011), ՆանՍ (19.05.2011), Սլիմ (18.05.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Էն մի տեսակ գոմիկավարի թրաշ կա, լավ քիփիլիկ ու գծած, վայ ոնցա վանում :Sad: 
Ինչ որ տեղ հասկանում եմ, որ կա թրաշի գերաճ, որ մշակվածա, անկապ բառադի չի աճել, բայց որ չափից դուրս խնամվածա, գծով գծած, մի մազիկ ավել չկա, ինձ թվումա էտ տղու ոտերը որ բացես, ոտերի մատերին լաք էլ քսած կլինի:
Վանումա ճկույթի եղունգը :Bad:  
Վանումա երբ կանտովկեն բացիթողի վիճակումա ու մեջքի, վզի , գլխի մազերը մի ամբողջականություն են դարձել:
Վանումա , որ աչքերը չռած նայում են , չտեսի նման, մարդ կա էտ հայացքը համարումա գայթակղիչ, ես էլ ամեն վայրկյան սպասում եմ որ հեսա կասի մուուուո:
Շարոնակելի.....

----------

aragats (18.05.2011), E-la Via (18.05.2011), erexa (18.05.2011), Lion (19.05.2011), Lord (18.05.2011), Moonwalker (18.05.2011), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Ungrateful (19.05.2011), Աբելյան (19.05.2011), Արէա (20.05.2011), Միքո (18.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.10.2011), ՆանՍ (19.05.2011), Ուրվական (18.05.2011)

----------


## lovedavis

Շատախոսությունը: Տանել չեմ կարող շատախոս տղաների:

----------

Աբելյան (18.05.2011), Սլիմ (19.05.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

Վանում է, որ տղաները ծիծակ կոշիկներ են հագնում ու ճկույթի եղունգը երկարացնում են  :Bad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հավեսս տվեց, ես էլ մի քիչ գրմրեմ  :Jpit: ։

Արտաքինի հետ կապված.
1. քրտնակեղտախառը «բույրը»  :Bad: 
2. ճարպոտ մազերը
3. չաղությունը 
4. կլոր ու դուրս պրծած աչքերը
5. չափից դուրս բարակ ու սեղմված շուրթերը

Ներքինի հետ կապված.
1. գոռոզությունը
2. գծուծությունը 
3. տափուկությունը
4. լոպազությունը
5. մտքերի անփույթ ու «հաշմանդամ» ձևակերպումները (էն որ մի պարզ միտք արտահայտելու համար մի ժամ ճոռոմաբանում են՝ լիքը ավելորդ ու «մակաբույծ» բառերի դիմելով)

----------

Ameli (19.05.2011), Claudia Mori (19.05.2011), E-la Via (18.05.2011), Moonwalker (19.05.2011), One_Way_Ticket (18.05.2011), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2011), Աբելյան (19.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (18.05.2011), Մանուլ (20.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.10.2011)

----------


## einnA

էն որ նստում են մեքենա ու սկսում են ամեն վայրկյանը մեկ երաժշտությունը փոխել  :Jpit: 
որ հասարակ երգի մեջ չի կողմնորոշվում, ամբողջ կյանքը երկմտանքի մեջ է լինելու. էխ դե արի ու էտքանն ինքնուրույն որոշի  :Jpit:

----------

aragats (20.05.2011), Chilly (19.05.2011), E-la Via (18.05.2011), ՆանՍ (19.05.2011), Սլիմ (19.05.2011)

----------


## Lion

Վանում է, երբ աղջիկը փողոցում քայլելուց ծամոնով փուչիկ է անում ու տրաքոցնում... :Angry2:

----------

Ameli (19.05.2011), Arpine (02.08.2011)

----------


## Shah

արտաքինից՝
չափից դուրս նիհար լինելը
մատների եղունգներին կիսատ պռատ մանիկյուռը
քանի որ մատներին անցանք - «պառաված» մատները
«հոտավետությունը»

ներքինից՝
«բլանձինկայությունը» իրա բոլոր դրսևորումներով


սենց մի երեք էջ կգրեմ, բայց դե կարևորը վանելու մասին գրելը չի... 
ձգելու մասին ավելի հետաքրքիր ա  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (20.05.2011), armen9494 (16.07.2013), Kita (21.05.2011), Աբելյան (19.05.2011)

----------


## Agni

Գիտեմ հեշտ չի, բայց միշտ վանելա ու շարունակումա վանել *անվճռականությունը*, բանբասկոտությունը ու գոռոզամտությունը՝ "ես վերջն եմ" ենթատեքստում:

----------

Claudia Mori (19.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (19.05.2011), Մանուլ (20.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Ագրեսիվությունը: Նման մարդկանց հետ իմ շփումը շատ շուտ փակուղու ա դեմ առնում: Ինչպես նաև կոպիտ բնավորությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ: Չափից դուրս ինքնավստահությունն էլ մի բան չի: 

Իրանցից գոհ ու հաստագլուխ դալ*ա**բներից տրաքում եմ: x_x

----------

Ameli (20.05.2011), Kita (21.05.2011), Ուլուանա (20.05.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ընկերուհի ունենալը...  :LOL: 
*Թե՞ գրավում է...*  :Think:

----------


## Firegirl777

Թուլամորթություն

----------

Lianik (20.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Միանշանակ փնթիությունը… Ատում եմ :Bad:

----------

Inna (20.05.2011), Lianik (20.05.2011), Meme (20.05.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Հմմ, էս մեկը ճիշտ կլինի նշել, որ անկախ սեռից: Վանում ա կիլոմետրանոց քիթը, մեկ էլ նեդոտրոխոզով տառապելը: -_-

----------

Ameli (22.05.2011), Lord (20.05.2011), Նարե91 (20.05.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Էն ինչի մասին ուզում հիմա խոսել. բռիություննա
> Անցած շաբաթ օրն էր, ճանապարհին հանդիպում են աղջիկ տղա, տղան աղջկա վրա ըստ երևություն "բարկացած" էր, նրա "զայրութը" հասել էր այն աստիճանի, որ գոռգոռում էր վրեն, ու վզից հրում նենց որ ամեն անգամ էս աղջիկը մի 5 քայլ առաջ էր գնում:
> Ամոթա  չոբանություն՝ բառիս վատ իմաստով


Վանում ա,որ թողում են չոբաններն իրանց հետ անասունի նման վարվեն :Angry2:

----------

Arpine (02.08.2011), Lord (20.05.2011), Meme (20.05.2011), Moonwalker (22.05.2011), Աբելյան (20.05.2011), Լեո (21.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (23.05.2011), Ուլուանա (20.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Հմմ, էս մեկը ճիշտ կլինի նշել, որ անկախ սեռից: Վանում ա կիլոմետրանոց քիթը, մեկ էլ նեդոտրոխոզով տառապելը: -_-


  :Blush:  ըըըըըըըը, հարց՝ ի՞նչ է նեդոտրոխոզը, խոզի տեսա՞կ է  :Shok:   :LOL:  /չիմանալն ամոթ չի չէ՞/, լուրջ էդ ի՞նչ է:

----------

Ձայնալար (20.05.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

> ըըըըըըըը, հարց՝ ի՞նչ է նեդոտրոխոզը, խոզի տեսա՞կ է   /չիմանալն ամոթ չի չէ՞/, լուրջ էդ ի՞նչ է:


Մոտավորապես էսպես. նյարդային խանգարման հասնող շեղում՝ ցանկացած տեսակի սեքսուալ կամ ռոմանտիկ հարաբերությունների երկարաժամանակ բացակայության հետևանքով: Կիլոմետրանոց քիթը, օրինակ, դրա արտաքին դրսևորման ձևերից մեկն է:

----------

Ameli (21.05.2011), Leo Negri (20.05.2011), Lord (20.05.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Կոպտությունը և իհարկե աղջկեքի այն տեսակետը թե տղաներին այսպես կոչված «одолже́ния» են անում, երբ տղային ասում են հա… Կամ սիրում ես կամ չէ, էլ ձևերս որն են… :Wink:

----------

Albus (20.05.2011), Meme (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (23.05.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> ըըըըըըըը, հարց՝ ի՞նչ է նեդոտրոխոզը, խոզի տեսա՞կ է   /չիմանալն ամոթ չի չէ՞/, լուրջ էդ ի՞նչ է:


Վայրի խոզ ա: :Smile:

----------

Adriano (21.05.2011), Kita (21.05.2011), Moonwalker (22.05.2011), Լեո (21.05.2011), Ձայնալար (20.05.2011), Ուրվական (20.05.2011)

----------


## Morg

> Կոպտությունը և իհարկե աղջկեքի այն տեսակետը թե տղաներին այսպես կոչված «одолже́ния» են անում, երբ տղային ասում են հա… Կամ սիրում ես կամ չէ, էլ ձևերս որն են…


ԼԱվ ասենք սիրումա ու շատ շուտ համաձայնվումա դառնալ ընկերուհին, բա էտ դեպքւմ չենք ասի էս խի սենց միանգամից համաձայնվեց ընկերուհիս դառնալ? Ու շատ դեպքերում կարծիքը աղջկա նկատմամբ փոխվում է: Դրա համար էլ քո ասած ձևերն են անում, մինչև անցնի որոշ ժամանակ, հետո նոր կոմնորոշվեն թե ինչ են անում:

----------


## VisTolog

Կռիսությունը, թարախությունը, նախանձը, գոռոզությունը, հիստերիկությունը:

----------

Adriano (20.05.2011), Ariadna (20.05.2011), armen9494 (16.07.2013), Freeman (20.05.2011), Meme (20.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (23.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Կիլոմետրանոց քիթը, օրինակ, դրա արտաքին դրսևորման ձևերից մեկն է:


Հա՞  :Shok:  , իսկ ասածդ գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, թե ուղղակի




> Վայրի խոզ ա:


 :Acute:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Կնոջ կանացի դիրքից շեղվելը, պարզ ասած  «տեղը չիմանալը», կոսմետիկան, սանրվելուց հետո մազերը սանրից չմաքրելը, խոհանոցից անտեղյակությունը  :Tongue:

----------

Meme (21.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Ոչ կիրթ պահվածքը,խոսելաձևը,կոպտությունը երկու սեռի մոտ էլ :Yes:

----------

Ameli (21.05.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Նեղացկոտությունը / էն որ պստիկ երեխեքի պես "պռոշ են անում"` ա-լյա "ես քո հետ* ց*եմ խոսում"  :Beee:  /... 

Հումորի իսպառ բացակայությունը / էն որ դու անեկդոտ ես պատմում, ինքը կլոր աչքերով վրադ է նայում`  "Բա հետո, ի՞նչ եղավ էդ խեղճ ապարանցուն"  :Xeloq:  /... 

Անգրագիտությամբ հպարտանալը / էն որ՝  "Կյանքիս մեջ գիրք կարդացած չկամ... ես կյանքի դ*բ*րոցն եմ անցել, ազիզ  :Cool:  /...

Գրիպի ժամանակ թաշկինակի բացակայությունը  /էն որ... լավ, հասկացաք...  :Jpit:  /

----------

Adriano (21.05.2011), Ameli (22.05.2011), armen9494 (16.07.2013), E-la Via (21.05.2011), Freeman (21.05.2011), Meme (21.05.2011), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Reh32 (26.05.2011), Valentina (21.05.2011), VisTolog (21.05.2011), Աբելյան (22.05.2011), Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (23.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (21.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.05.2011), ՆանՍ (23.05.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հազար ու մի բանա վանում, բայց էս մեկը չնշել չեմ կարող...
 Ինչքան էլ կատարյալ լինի, ( (կիրթ, կոկիկ, գեղեցիկ) մեկ ա, երբ տեսնում եմ ճկույթի երկարացրած եղունգը... ո՞նց արտահայտվեմ, որ հասկանաք ինչքանա էդ տղամարդը ինձ վաաաաանում

----------

armen9494 (16.07.2013), Meme (22.05.2011), Win Wolf (30.08.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

> Հա՞  , իսկ ասածդ գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, թե ուղղակի


Այօ: Ապացուցված է էմպիրիկ: -_-

----------


## Ameli

> Այօ: Ապացուցված է էմպիրիկ: -_-


Էպիրի՞կ  :Shok:  հավատս չի գալիս, ինչևէ, որ ապացուցված է, այն էլ էմպիրիկ:

Դե լավ մի երկու խոսք էլ ես ասեմ. ինձ էլ վանում են կյանքից հոգնած, կյանքը տեղի անտեղի քննադատող, վատատես ու աննպատակ մարդիկ 
հետո, որ հիշեմ էլի կասեմ

----------

Adriano (22.05.2011), Lianik (22.05.2011), Lord (24.05.2011), ՆանՍ (23.05.2011), Ուլուանա (23.05.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Հմմ, էս մեկը ճիշտ կլինի նշել, որ անկախ սեռից: Վանում ա կիլոմետրանոց քիթը, մեկ էլ նեդոտրոխոզով տառապելը: -_-


Նոր մտքովս անցավ նեդատրախոզ բառը վերլուծեմ,ո՜նց արմատը չէի ջոկել  :LOL:

----------

AniwaR (22.05.2011), armen9494 (16.07.2013)

----------


## Աբելյան

Երկուսդ էլ սխալ եք գրել: :Jpit:

----------


## Անի Ներկարար

ինձ վանում է լպիրշությունն ու անկիրթ վարվելաձևը

----------

Lion (03.09.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

> Էպիրի՞կ  հավատս չի գալիս, ինչևէ, որ ապացուցված է, այն էլ էմպիրիկ:


-_- Պատկերացնում եմ ինչ դժվար կլինի քեզ նեդոտրոխոկարդիայի ախտանիշների ապացուցվածությունն ապացուցելը:




> Երկուսդ էլ սխալ եք գրել:


«ո»-երով ավելի տպավորիչ է հնչում:

----------

Freeman (22.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Հա մեկ էլ մոռացել էի գրել, որ ինձ վանում է այն երևույթը, երբ տղան մեծամիտ ու գլուխգովան է լինում,տանել չեմ կարողանում էն, որ անընդհատ հարմար առիթ է փնտրում, որ իրեն գովաբանի :Boredom:

----------

Ameli (22.05.2011), Lianik (22.05.2011), Lord (29.07.2011), Meme (22.05.2011), Rainbow Girl (22.05.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> «ո»-երով ավելի տպավորիչ է հնչում:


 Հենց ո-երի պատճառով էլ չի երևում ինչ բառ ա :Smile:  Երևի ճիշտը նեդոտրախոզ ա  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

Լաչառությունը

----------

Lianik (24.05.2011), Meme (24.05.2011), Valentina (24.05.2011), Աբելյան (24.05.2011)

----------


## Gazanchik

Քրտինքի հոտը :Bad:

----------

Ameli (06.06.2011), Freeman (07.06.2011), laro (16.10.2011), Lion (03.09.2011), Meme (13.06.2011), Նարե91 (29.07.2011)

----------


## laro

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ վանում ա համարձակություն չունենալը, էն աստիճան որ ինչ որ մի բան դեմքիդ ասելու փոխարեն կողքիդ կանգնածին ասում են էն, ինչ քեզ էին ուզում ասել. նենց ,որ էդ կողքինը տենց էլ չի հասկանում խոսքը ինչի մասին էր, բայց քեզ հասկացնում ա որ խոսքը քո մասին ա: :Angry2:

----------

Lion (03.09.2011)

----------


## laro

> Հա մեկ էլ մոռացել էի գրել, որ ինձ վանում է այն երևույթը, երբ տղան մեծամիտ ու գլուխգովան է լինում,տանել չեմ կարողանում էն, որ անընդհատ հարմար առիթ է փնտրում, որ իրեն գովաբանի


 Նամանավանդ երբ էդ գովքն իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում

----------

Meme (29.07.2011), Նարե91 (29.07.2011)

----------


## Sasha

իրանց տղայի նմԱՆ պահող, տղավարի հագնվող, րյուկզակներով աղջիկները: Աղջիկը պետքա ճաշակով ու աղջկավարի լինի, ոչ թե կոպիտ ու տղավարի իրան պահող, խոսացող, յանի ինքը անմիջական, ընգերականա, գլամուռի մեջ չի, բայց չետտկի ացտոյա տենց իմ անձնական կարծիքով:

----------

Meme (29.07.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> իրանց տղայի նմԱՆ պահող, տղավարի հագնվող, րյուկզակներով աղջիկները: Աղջիկը պետքա ճաշակով ու աղջկավարի լինի, ոչ թե կոպիտ ու տղավարի իրան պահող, խոսացող, յանի ինքը անմիջական, ընգերականա, գլամուռի մեջ չի, բայց չետտկի ացտոյա տենց իմ անձնական կարծիքով:


 Չհասկացա, թե «րյուկզակը» ինչ կապ ունի տղավարի հագնվելու ու իրեն տղայի նման պահելու հետ  :Blink: :

----------

aerosmith (02.08.2011), Ambrosine (27.08.2011), Ameli (29.07.2011), AniwaR (30.07.2011), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Win Wolf (03.08.2011), Հայուհի (10.10.2011), Մաեստրո (27.08.2011)

----------


## Sasha

որտեվ հիմնականում տենց աղջիկներն են սաղ օրը րյուկզակներով ֆռֆռում:
չեմ սիրում:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Չհասկացա, թե «րյուկզակը» ինչ կապ ունի տղավարի հագնվելու ու իրեն տղայի նման պահելու հետ :


մարդկանց մի խումբ էլ կա, որ րյուկզագով տղերքին ղզիկա ասում, հիմա էդ խեղճ րյուկզակին ում վերագրենք, որ ոչ մեկ չբողոքի  :LOL: 

չեմ սիրում, որ աղջիկները ժառգոնով են խոսում կամ երդում են ուտում խոսալուց  :Think:  (վախ մորս արև.....նատուռի.....և այլն)

----------

Ameli (30.07.2011), Life (30.07.2011), Lion (03.09.2011), Meme (28.08.2011), Rammstein (29.07.2011)

----------


## laro

Ինձ վանում  է պարծենկոտությունը :Angry2:

----------

Ameli (30.07.2011), Meme (27.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

Մի այլ կարգի չեմ սիրում երբ տղան հագնումա նեղ,կիպ շալվար, այն էլ ջինսե,
 մեկէլ ահավոր վանումա պարծենկոտությունն ու անվճռականությունը

----------

laro (20.08.2011), Lion (03.09.2011), Lusinamara (24.09.2011), VisTolog (02.08.2011)

----------


## Դարք

Ջնջլոտ մազերը և դեղին, չխնամված ատամները  :Bad:

----------

laro (20.08.2011), Lianik (02.08.2011), Lion (03.09.2011), Meme (27.08.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ամեն ինչ: ::}:

----------

aerosmith (02.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Ահավոր վանում ա հերիք չի երկար, մի հատ էլ ֆենած մազերը :Bad:

----------

Arpine (27.08.2011), Freeman (27.08.2011), Lord (27.08.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> իրանց տղայի նմԱՆ պահող, տղավարի հագնվող, րյուկզակներով աղջիկները: Աղջիկը պետքա ճաշակով ու աղջկավարի լինի, ոչ թե կոպիտ ու տղավարի իրան պահող, խոսացող, յանի ինքը անմիջական, ընգերականա, գլամուռի մեջ չի, բայց չետտկի ացտոյա տենց իմ անձնական կարծիքով:


Ավելի լավ ա էս ոճով աջիկները հագնվեն, քան թե լեզուս էլ չի պտտվում` ասեմ` ինչի (կամ ում ճճ) կոշիկներով ու ցանց զուգագուլպայով դասի գան  :Bad: :

----------

aerosmith (29.08.2011), Ameli (22.10.2011), Ariadna (27.08.2011), Arpine (27.08.2011), CactuSoul (30.08.2011), erexa (28.08.2011), laro (03.09.2011), Life (27.08.2011), Moonwalker (27.08.2011), Skeptic (28.08.2011), Ինչուիկ (30.08.2011), Հայուհի (10.10.2011), Մաեստրո (27.08.2011), Մանուլ (30.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2011), ՆանՍ (29.08.2011)

----------


## lampone

Իրենց լավ տղայի տեղ դրած հիմարները    :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:   որ կողմ նայում ես այդպիսի տղամարդկանց ես տեսնում

----------

Freeman (28.08.2011), Lem (28.08.2011), Lion (03.09.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), Հայուհի (10.10.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Իրենց լավ տղայի տեղ դրած հիմարները       որ կողմ նայում ես այդպիսի տղամարդկանց ես տեսնում


Տղամարդկանց չէ, տղուկների, տղամարդիկ ավելի քիչ են հանդիպում  :Smile:

----------

Lion (03.09.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Օրինակ ինձ վանում է էն, որ աղջիկների վրա բացի գլխի վրայից ուրիշ տեղերելա մազ լինում :Bad:

----------

armen9494 (16.07.2013), Lion (03.09.2011), Rammstein (29.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011)

----------


## John

Վանում ա, որ ահավոր բարձր են խոսում, ավելի բարձր, քան անհրաժեշտ ա իրան լսելու համար:
Վանում ա, որ հաստ ձայնով են խոսում, ծխող տղու ձենից բեթար:
Վանում ա, որ պարզվում ա, որ ինքը իրան ուղարկված հաղորդագրությունը ընկերուհիների համար բարձր վերընթերցում ա:
Վանում ա, որ բարձրակրունկ կոշիկ ա հագնում, բայց հազիվ ա իրան ոտի վրա պահում, որ շուռ չգա:
Վանում ա, որ էնքան ա քսված լինում, որ դեմքին նայելուց դժվարանում ես ԳՈՒՇԱԿԵԼ՝ սպիտա՞կ մաշկ ունի, թե՞ թուխ: 
Շարունակելի...

----------

Agni (29.08.2011), Ameli (29.08.2011), Arpine (28.08.2011), CactuSoul (30.08.2011), Freeman (28.08.2011), laro (03.09.2011), Lianik (28.08.2011), Lion (03.09.2011), Lusinamara (28.08.2011), Meme (30.08.2011), VisTolog (09.10.2011), Ապե Ջան (29.08.2011), Դեկադա (29.08.2011), Հայուհի (10.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2011), ՆանՍ (29.08.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ամեն ինչ:


 :Shok: Հայկո՞… :Shok:

----------

Arpine (03.09.2011), Meme (30.08.2011), Yellow Raven (30.08.2011), Հայուհի (10.10.2011), Մինա (02.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.10.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Արդեն էլ նյարդերս չի դիմանում :Angry2:  Սրա մասին պետք ա գրեմ: Վանելն էն խոսքը չի է, ուղղակի մի այլ կարգի զայրանում եմ  էս երևույթից:
Էս վերջերս տղաների շրջանում նորաձև են *մորեգույն* շապիկներն ու վերնաշապիկները, հա լավ հասկացանք..... հիմա էդ նշանակում ա՞, որ դա պետք ա   դառնա  Հայաստանում ապրող 16-25 տարեկան տղաների համզգե՞ստ: Ախր հագնելուց կամ գնելուց առաջ կարելի ա տեսնել, սազում ա, չի սազում, գեղեցիկա , գեղեցիկ չի... Չէէէէէէ իրենք լսել են, որ նորաձև ա, ու էդքանը հերիք ա :Angry2:

----------

aerosmith (03.09.2011), Freeman (03.09.2011), John (03.09.2011), laro (03.09.2011), Lion (03.09.2011), PygmaliOn (12.10.2011), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Արէա (03.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

կոպտությունը, բռությունը, գլուխգովանությունըը :Bad:

----------

Arpine (24.09.2011)

----------


## John

> Վանում ա, որ ահավոր բարձր են խոսում, ավելի բարձր, քան անհրաժեշտ ա իրան լսելու համար:
> Վանում ա, որ հաստ ձայնով են խոսում, ծխող տղու ձենից բեթար:
> Վանում ա, որ պարզվում ա, որ ինքը իրան ուղարկված հաղորդագրությունը ընկերուհիների համար բարձր վերընթերցում ա:
> Վանում ա, որ բարձրակրունկ կոշիկ ա հագնում, բայց հազիվ ա իրան ոտի վրա պահում, որ շուռ չգա:
> Վանում ա, որ էնքան ա քսված լինում, որ դեմքին նայելուց դժվարանում ես ԳՈՒՇԱԿԵԼ՝ սպիտա՞կ մաշկ ունի, թե՞ թուխ: 
> Շարունակելի...


...շարունակություն
երբ պարզվում է, որ իրա սիրած երգիչը Արմենչիկն է, կամ ավելի տխուր դեպք հիշեցի՝ Թաթուլը
երբ ծխում է...
Երբ հարցնում է, թե ընկերուհի ունե՞մ, ու որ իմանում է չունեմ՝ 2րդ, վերջնականապես վանող հարցը. «չես էլ ունեցե՞լ  :Shok:  »
շարունակելի...

----------

Ameli (22.10.2011), Arpine (29.09.2011), Freeman (24.09.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (03.11.2011), Lianik (24.09.2011), Lusinamara (24.09.2011), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), VisTolog (09.10.2011), Աբելյան (24.09.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Լաչառ կնոջը բնորոշ մտածելակերպը տղամարդկային արտաքինի մեջ  :Bad:

----------

Freeman (06.10.2011), Kita (09.10.2011), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), Հայուհի (27.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2011), ՆանՍ (06.10.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երբ անընդհատ մտածում են իրենց ոնց պահեն ու ամեն քայլ առաջ անելուց մի տաս տակ տարբեր ընդունված/իրանց կողմից մենակ ընդունված չափանիշներով չափում են, նոր անում...
Հակառակ սեռի մոտ ավելի շատ են էս դեպքերը :Smile:

----------

Kita (10.10.2011), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), Ungrateful (10.10.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ամուսնացած լինելը

----------

Ambrosine (27.10.2011), Ameli (22.10.2011), Freeman (24.10.2011), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), VisTolog (27.10.2011), Գեա (26.10.2011), Հայուհի (27.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012)

----------


## anahit96

Յուղոտ  երկար մազերը /մազերդ երկարացնում ես գոնե խնամի/

----------

Meme (23.10.2011), Նարե91 (25.10.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Էն, որ խոսակցությում մեջ հինգ վայրկյանը մեկ օգտագործում են «ասենք» բառը… Վատ բառ չի ամենևին, ուղղակի հայ տղաները շատ են չարաշահում էդ բառի օգտագործումը :Sad: …
Հա մեկ էլ  շատ վանում ա էս վերջերս տղաների շրջանում «նորաձև» դարձած «դեկոլտե» /հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ/ շապիկները :Bad:

----------


## Tirim-tim

> Էն, որ խոսակցությում մեջ հինգ վայրկյանը մեկ օգտագործում են «ասենք» բառը… Վատ բառ չի ամենևին, ուղղակի հայ տղաները շատ են չարաշահում էդ բառի օգտագործումը…
> [


հա, մեկ էլ "ասենք" բառի կողը "խոսքի" բառի ավելացումը  :Smile: 

Իսկ ես, քանի դեռ չեմ ճանաչում տղային, տանել չեմ կարող վատ հոտը կամ էլ "դուխիի" առատությունը: Մի քիչ շփվելուց հետո` հեսա ցուցակը ներկայացնեմ  :Smile: 
- բամբասելու նկատմամբ սերը
- չափից դուրս բարձր ինքնագնահատակը
- իր արտաքինի նկատմամբ չափից դուրս ուշադիր լինելը
- շատախոսությունը
- իր գործունեության ոլորտից դուրս որևէ բանով հետաքրքրվելու բացակայությունը

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (03.11.2011), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), Renata (25.10.2011), VisTolog (27.10.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Էս վերջերս հակառակ սեռը վաբշե սկսել ա վանել: :Boredom: 
Ոնց որ ոչ թե հակառակ սեռ լինի, այլ պրիմիԾիվ, դեբիլիկ և մմմ... ձանձրալի ու կանխատեսելի ինդիվիդներից կազմված մեկ ընդհանուր բորշչ: Էս աչքիս մոտս տարիքային անցումներ են: :/
Օֆ-ուֆ աման, եսիմ է: :Black Eye:

----------

aerosmith (25.10.2011), Ameli (25.10.2011), cold skin (27.10.2011), Lem (28.10.2011), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), Ripsim (25.10.2011), VisTolog (27.10.2011), Հայուհի (27.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.10.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Փոքր հետույքները: ::}:

----------

VisTolog (27.10.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Դե որ մտել եմ, գրեմ :Jpit: 


Սովորական խոսակցականում հիստերիկ, բարձր ձայնը, որ մի քանի րոպե լսելուց հետո ուզում ես բերանը կարես:

----------

Arpine (27.10.2011), Freeman (03.11.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (03.11.2011), Lianik (04.11.2011), Meme (27.10.2011), Moonwalker (03.11.2011), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012), Renata (03.11.2011), Yellow Raven (27.10.2011), Մինա (02.02.2012)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Աղջիկ տղա բամբասանքի թեմայա լրիվ,  բայց նաև օգտակար ա:

Տանել չէմ կարողանում գլամուռնի ու իրանց երևակայող աղջիկներին, մանավանդ որ միքիչել յանի սիրուն են լինում  իրանց թվում ա աշխարհը իրանց շուրջն ա պտտվում: Պայծառ օրինակներ իմ սարքած նոր Սպա կենտրոնում հավաքված մեծ մասամբ գլամուրները: http://kamoblog.com/?p=14315 քույրիկներսել էի տարել բացմանը դրա համար եմ շեշտում մեծ մասամբ:

----------

Freeman (03.11.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Էն, որ շուկայի լաչառ կնկա նման կարան գոռալ, որ իրանց ասելիքը իբր տեղ հասնի, ուզում ես ասես, այ **** բա դու տղամարդ ես, պարտադիր պիտի 5-րդ կետդ ճաքացնես նոր քեզ լսեն? 
Էն, որ խմում են, հարբում են ու էշ էշ դուրս են տալիս:
Էն, որ ասում են , բա ես տղամարդ եմ, պիտի նայեմ տարբեր հետույքների, արի ու մի ասա , դու քո ձեռի տակի էղածին իսկի նորմալ նայել չես կարողանում այ ****, հո հետույքաբան չես? Էտի հո կշտանալիք չի:

----------

Adriano (04.08.2012), Ameli (03.11.2011), aragats (03.11.2011), Freeman (05.11.2011), Lem (03.11.2011), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), VisTolog (09.02.2012), Գեա (03.11.2011), Եկվոր (02.02.2012), Մինա (02.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2011)

----------


## Lem

Երբ անընդհատ փորձում են սրամտել: Ընդ որում՝ ամեն մի փորձը նախորդից անհաջող: 
Երբ կանացի քամակ են ունենում:
Երբ իրենց թվում է, թե իրենց կարծիքը միակ ճշմարտությունն է ու ձանձրացնող հաստակող են: 
Երբ անիմաստ ու անհայելի ինքնահավան են:

----------

anahit96 (01.02.2012), Katka (01.02.2012), Quyr Qery (01.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.02.2012)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Երբ անընդհատ փորձում են սրամտել: Ընդ որում՝ ամեն մի փորձը նախորդից անհաջող: 
> *Երբ կանացի քամակ են ունենում:*
> Երբ իրենց թվում է, թե իրենց կարծիքը միակ ճշմարտությունն է ու ձանձրացնող հաստակող են: 
> Երբ անիմաստ ու անհայելի ինքնահավան են:


Էտ որն ա՞

----------


## sarhov

չեմ սիրում աղջիկների մեջ, որ իրանք կանկռետնի դեբիլ են, բայց իրանց խելացիի տեղ են դնում, ու որ չես ուզում հետները գլուխ դնես ու վիճես, մտածում են որ խելքդ չհասավ էդքան.. առայժմ էսքան.)))

----------

keyboard (02.02.2012), Ripsim (01.02.2012), VisTolog (08.02.2012)

----------


## Եկվոր

Հակառակ սեռին նմանվելու ձգտումը

----------

Adriano (04.08.2012), anahit96 (08.02.2012), unknown (02.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (02.02.2012), Մինա (02.02.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Երբ իրենց բոլորից խելացի են համարում, բոլորից վեր դասում, բոլորին իրանց ցածր "բոյից" ներքև նայում:

Գրքեր ես անգիր արել, ուրեմն օգտագործի ըստ պահանջի, իսկ պահանջը թող չլինի ուրիշին քո կրծած գրքերի քանակն ու բովանդակությունը ցույց տալը:


Վայ, չէի տեսել որ մեկ գրառում վերև նույննա գրած: :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (10.02.2012), Skeptic (08.02.2012), Yellow Raven (08.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

Լաչառ տղամարդուց եմ զզվում , էն որ անկապ ու անիմաստ ամեն ինչից  ճղճղան են դառնում,գրական լեզվով ասած էմոցիոնալ անհավասարակշիռ տղամարդուց վատ բան չկա, դրանցից ամեն ինչ կարելի է սպասել` հայհոյախոսությունից սկսած ծեծուջարդով վերջացրած:Տեսնես բնավորության այդ գիծը ինչի՞ց է, գենետիկ է, թե՞ դժբախտ մանկության հետևանքով է ձևավորվում...
ՀԳ Մեջիքն այստեղ լիներ կասեր դոֆամինի ու սերոտոնինի անբավարարությունից է  :Jpit:

----------

Adriano (04.08.2012), Freeman (10.02.2012), VisTolog (10.02.2012), Արէա (12.02.2012), Հայուհի (10.02.2012), Մինա (04.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013)

----------


## aerosmith

արդեն ամեն ինչն էլ սկսել ա վանել  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ripsim (10.02.2012), VisTolog (10.02.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Ահավոր վանում ա, երբ որ աղջիկը 6/8-ի տակ պարում ա:  ::}:

----------

melancholia (04.08.2012), Ruby Rue (04.08.2012), Լեդի Վարդ (14.07.2013), մարդագայլուկ (25.07.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ահավոր վանում ա, երբ որ աղջիկը 6/8-ի տակ պարում ա:


Էդ ո՞րն ա  :Huh:

----------

Claudia Mori (04.08.2012), Moonwalker (04.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ահավոր վանում ա, երբ որ աղջիկը 6/8-ի տակ պարում ա:


Հա, մի քիչ awkward ա, որ ասենք Բիթլզի «Oh darlin'»-ը կամ Քուինի «We are the champions»-ը 6/8 չափով են: ::}:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հա, մի քիչ awkward ա, որ ասենք Բիթլզի «Oh darlin'»-ը կամ Քուինի «We are the champions»-ը 6/8 չափով են:


Մուն, մի քիչ ինչ ա՞:

Ախ տա՞կ, հես ա տառակերությունդ շուռ տամ քո դեմ  :Tongue: . ես չասեցի 6/8 չափով երաժշտության, ես ասեցի 6/8, «չափ» բառը չեմ հիշատակել: Նույնիսկ կասեի 6/8™:  :Tongue: 
Իսկ էդ 6/8™-ն կարելի ա մոտավորապես սենց սահմանել. հայակական արտադրության, շատերի կողմից հայկական համարվող, բայց իրականում ադրբեջանաթուրքական ելեւէջներով, 6/8 չափով, իր որոշ տարրերով երբեմն երաժշտություն հիշեցնող աղմուկ:




> Էդ ո՞րն ա


0.75-ն ա, Գալաթեա ջան:  :Yes:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2012), Moonwalker (04.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.08.2012)

----------


## melancholia

իներտությունը, թող գոռգոռա, մենակ անջատված չնստի :Think:

----------

keyboard (04.08.2012), Meme (14.07.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հակառակ սեռ լինելը


Էլի ակտուալ է դառնում  :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

Չասեմ վանում ա, բայց ներվայնացնում ա, որ շատ հաճախ իրանք էլ չեն հասկանում` ինչ են ուզում:

----------

VisTolog (15.07.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Ահավոր ատում եմ էն տղաներին ովքեր իրենց երևակայում են,մեծամտանում և կարծում են թե ամբողջ երկրագունդը իրենց շուրջն է պտտվում:Զզվում եմ երբ տղաները  15-16 տարեկանից սկսում են ծխել կամ էլ խմել…Ատում եմ էն տղաներին ովքեր ընկնում ա աղջկա հետևից,ու բառից բուն իմաստով անհասկացող են :Angry2:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

Էն, որ գեյմերները հակառակ սեռի մեջ շատ քիչ են:  :Sad:

----------

Moonwalker (14.07.2013)

----------


## melancholia

կանացի ժեստերը

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (15.07.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Աղջիկ կպցնելու աննպատակ հակումը: 
Թիթիզ ու ինքնասիրահարված լինելը: Չնայած տգետներն ու անմակարդակներն ավելի են վանում:
Իրենց հակառակ սեռից բարձր դասելը, կանանց իրավունքներն ու արժանապատվությունը ոտնահարելը:

Մեկ էլ վանում են էն տղաները, ում շորերն ու կոշիկները կեղտոտ են կամ վրաներից հոտ է գալիս:
Կամ որ երկար եղունգներ ունեն ու տակը կեղտ է հավաքված: Կամ որ մազերը երկար են, բայց յուղոտ ու թեփոտ:
Մեկ էլ էն որ քարացած մտածելակերպ ունեն, ապրում են իրենց «ճշտով» ու ցանկացած քայլ «զա պրինցիպ» ա լինում: Կամ էլ, որ ինքնահաստատված չեն ու հույսները դնում են ընկերների, պապայի ու ԽԾԲ-ի վրա ու ոչնչի ինքնուրույն չեն հասնում:
Ու շատ վանում է, եթե տվյալ տղան ինձանից ղզիկ է, ստից բաներից նվնում է ու վախկոտ է: (Չշփոթել էմոցիոնալության հետ:  :Smile:  )

Քաղցրակեր տղերքին էլ չեմ սիրում:  :Tongue:  Իրանք վտանգավոր են. կարող ա շոկոլադ ուզեն:  :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (30.07.2013), Arpine (15.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2013), VisTolog (15.07.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (16.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս թեմայում հաստատ վախտին մի բան գրած կլինեմ  :Jpit:  Բայց հիմա էլ գրեմ:
ամեն ինչը  :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (16.07.2013), Jarre (16.07.2013), keyboard (16.07.2013), Meme (15.07.2013), Այբ (16.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ընկեր (նշանած, ամուսին) ունենալը

----------

boooooooom (17.07.2013), Jarre (16.07.2013), keyboard (16.07.2013), One_Way_Ticket (17.07.2013), Վահե-91 (15.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Ամեն անգամ էս թեման տենալուց սա եմ հիշում:  :Jpit:

----------

ARMbrain (16.07.2013), armen9494 (16.07.2013), CactuSoul (16.07.2013), Chuk (15.07.2013), keyboard (16.07.2013), Moonwalker (16.07.2013), Արամ (15.07.2013), Արէա (16.07.2013), Ձայնալար (15.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.07.2013), Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## armen9494

վատ հոտը :Sad: 
նամանավանդ մառշուտկի մեջ. դե մնացած դեպքերում հնարավորություն ունենում ես հեռու գնաս, իսկ էդ մեկը քիմիական հարձակում ա  :This:

----------

keyboard (16.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մեծամտությունը :Smile: 
Ու ոչ միայն հակառակ սեռի մեջ:

----------

Այբ (16.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

ձևեր թափելը, դժվարամատչելի նամյոկներ անելը  :Sad:

----------

ARMbrain (16.07.2013), keyboard (16.07.2013), VisTolog (16.07.2013), Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## ARMbrain

Շաաատ մեծ(անվտանգության բարձիկներ), ու շաաաատ փոքր «դոշերը»  :Yea: 
«Լպրծուն» խոսելը  :Angry2: 

և




> ձևեր թափելը, դժվարամատչելի նամյոկներ անելը

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Ամենակարևորը՝ ստախոսությունը…

----------

Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

աաաա, ես նոր հայտնաբերեցի, որ բոլորովին վերջերս արածս գրառումը, փաստորեն, առաջինն էր էս թեմայում: Ուրեմն գնացինք, սկսում ենք թվարկել: Ի դեպ, էստեղ հաշվի եմ առնում բոլոր ազգություններին:

- թափթփվածությունը
- չափից դուրս դզած-փչած լինելը
- լպստած մազերը
- անլվա մազերը
- լխկած մկանները
- չափից դուրս աշխատած մկանները, որ կպնում ես, ընկնում ես
- կեղտոտությունը
- ծխահոտը
- ոսկե շղթան
- գարեջրափորը

- ինքնասիրահարվածությունն ու ես եմ աշխարհի ամենաբոց տղան եմ տիպի ինքնագնահատական ունենալը
- ես քո վերջին հույսն եմ տիպի կարծիքը
- կնոջ անկախությունը սահմանափակելու ձգտումը (ի դեպ, սա բոլոր ցեղերի մոտ ա հանդիպում, ոչ միայն հայերի, ուղղակի արևմուտքում ավելի ցիվիլ ձևով)
- ամեն վայրկյան սեքսի մասին մտածելը
- մահմեդական լինելը (թե՛ գիտակցաբար, թե՛ անգիտակցաբար)

- իմ կարդացած գրքերը կարդացած չլինելը
- իմ սիրած երգերը լսած չլինելը
- իմ մայրենի լեզվով չխոսելը

----------

Arpine (17.07.2013), CactuSoul (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), melancholia (17.07.2013), One_Way_Ticket (17.07.2013), Ruby Rue (17.07.2013), VisTolog (31.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Առաջին պահին մենակ մի բան ա մտքիս գալիս՝ ծխելը։

----------

My World My Space (17.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.07.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> աաաա, ես նոր հայտնաբերեցի, որ բոլորովին վերջերս արածս գրառումը, փաստորեն, առաջինն էր էս թեմայում: Ուրեմն գնացինք, սկսում ենք թվարկել: Ի դեպ, էստեղ հաշվի եմ առնում բոլոր ազգություններին:
> 
> 
> - գարեջրափորը


Փաստորեն ես ու Արթուրը վաբշե շանս չունենք  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ.  :LOL: 

Հա, թեմայի մեջ մնալու համար էլ ասեմ. փոքր ....իկները  :LOL:

----------


## John

Ամեն անգամ էս թեման մտնելուց սպասում եմ, որ իգական սեռից մեկը գրած կլինի, որ հակառակ սեռի մեջ իրեն վանում է Վանո Սիրադեղյանը, ու ամեն անգամ տխրում եմ էդ գրառմանը չհանդիպելով...
Ես էդ մարդու դեմ բան չունեմ, ուղղակի ասոցացվում ա անընդհատ իմ մոտ վանելն ու Վանոն...

----------


## armen9494

> Շաաատ մեծ(անվտանգության բարձիկներ), ու շաաաատ փոքր «դոշերը»





> թեմայի մեջ մնալու համար էլ ասեմ. փոքր ....իկները


Հա բայց խի եք ծիծիկները ըտենց թաքուն գրում  :Dntknw:  
ակումբում էդ բառը հեչ էլ արգելված չի, համ էլ շատ էլ սիրուն բառ ա :Love: 

Հ.Գ. դե ասել ասել ա, էս էլ ասեմ` թևերի վրայի մազերը :Sad: 
ու ինչն ա հետաքրքիր` տարիքով կանանց մոտ շատ քիչ կհանդիպես, իսկ էս նոր ջահելության մոտ էդ ոնց որ մոդա լինի

----------

keyboard (17.07.2013), melancholia (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե որ մազերից խոսք գնաց, ես էլ ասեմ  :Jpit:  
Ինձ էլ հայ տղաների որոշ զանգվածի ահավոր մազոտությունն ա վանում, էն որ չես ջոկում՝ թևե՞րն են, թե՞ սվիտր ա հագել:

----------

Ambrosine (18.07.2013), CactuSoul (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (17.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013), Ուլուանա (18.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## John

> Դե որ մազերից խոսք գնաց, ես էլ ասեմ  
> Ինձ էլ հայ տղաների որոշ զանգվածի ահավոր մազոտությունն ա վանում, էն որ չես ջոկում՝ թևե՞րն են, թե՞ սվիտր ա հագել:


Էն որ չես ջոգում էվոլուցիայի ո՞ր փուլից հետո մազածածկույթը փոփոխության չի ենթարկվել)))

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էն որ չես ջոգում էվոլուցիայի ո՞ր փուլից հետո մազածածկույթը փոփոխության չի ենթարկվել)))


թու-թու ես էտ պրոբլեմը չունեմ  :Jpit: 
մեկ էլ ահավոր վանում ա բեղերը...խոսքն իհարկե աղջիկների մասին ա  :LOL:

----------

melancholia (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> թու-թու ես էտ պրոբլեմը չունեմ 
> *մեկ էլ ահավոր վանում ա բեղերը...խոսքն իհարկե աղջիկների մասին ա*


տղաներինն էլ ա վանում ::}:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> տղաներինն էլ ա վանում


դե էտ ըստ ճաշակի  :LOL:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

էս տղերքը որ չեն սկսում մազերից բողոքել, քիչ է մնում մտածեմ, որ իրենք ոտից գլուխ էպիլյացիա արած են ֆռֆռում:  :Angry2: 


Որ թեմայից դուրս չլինի՝ ասեմ, որ ինձ էլ ահավոր վանում են արջանման մազածածկույթով տղաները, միջին խտության մազածածկույթով տղաները, անմազ տղաները, տղաները, բայց ամենաշատը՝ արջանման մազածածկույթով տղաները:


Մեկ էլ ներվայնանում եմ, որ աղջիկներն առավոտից իրիկուն հերթագրվում են էպիլյացիա անողների մոտ, ինչ է թե որոշ տղերքի դուր չեն գալիս բնական աղվամազով աղջիկները: Խոսքս, իհարկե, արջանման մազածածկույթով աղջիկների մասին չի, բայց ինձ ներվայնացնում է էդ խելակորույս պայքարը մազերի դեմ, էն էլ եսիմ ինչ տանջանքների գնով:
Հա որ ի՞նչ:  :Dntknw:

----------

boooooooom (17.07.2013), CactuSoul (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.07.2013), Աթեիստ (17.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (18.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> էս տղերքը որ չեն սկսում մազերից բողոքել, քիչ է մնում մտածեմ, որ իրենք ոտից գլուխ էպիլյացիա արած են ֆռֆռում:


մենակ մի խփի  :Tomato: 
խոսքը բեղերի մասին էր, ոչ թե աղվամազերի...չնայած աղվամազ չէ, աղմամազիկ գոնե  :LOL:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մենակ դու չես, Վահե ջան: Հավես չկա երկար բզբզալու, բայց մենակ վերջին երոկւ-երեք էջում արդեն մազերից հուշտ էղած տղերք աչքովս ընկան: Շնորհակալություն տվողներին էլ հաշվի:




> Հա բայց խի եք ծիծիկները ըտենց թաքուն գրում  
> ակումբում էդ բառը հեչ էլ արգելված չի, համ էլ շատ էլ սիրուն բառ ա
> 
> Հ.Գ. դե ասել ասել ա, էս էլ ասեմ` *թևերի վրայի մազերը*
> ու ինչն ա հետաքրքիր` տարիքով կանանց մոտ շատ քիչ կհանդիպես, իսկ էս նոր ջահելության մոտ էդ ոնց որ մոդա լինի





> Օրինակ ինձ վանում է էն, որ աղջիկների վրա *բացի գլխի վրայից ուրիշ տեղերելա մազ լինում*

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չնայած որ ես այս թեմայում ժամանակին գրառում եմ արել, հիմա որ մտածում եմ, այնքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում թե թեման ինչի մասին է: Ո՞ր դեպքի մասին է խոսքը: Երբ մարդու հետ ուզում ես հարաբերություններ կառուցել, թե՞ պարզապես շփվել: Պատասխանները, համապատասխանաբար, տարբեր են:

Առաջին դեպքում միանգամից վանում է հայերեն կամ ռուսերեն չխոսելը: Վանում է շիկահեր չլինելը, գեղեցիկ աչքեր, բարի ու համեստ հայացք չունենալը  :Smile: 

Երկրորդ դեպքում գրեթե ոչինչ չի վանում: Հիմա որ մտածում եմ իմ ներկա ու անցյալ շրջապատների աղջիկների մասին, բոլորի հետ էլ հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր է եղել շփվելը: Թե չէ տենց որ մտածենք, մեկը մազոտ է, մեկը շատ բոյով է, մեկը շատ կարճ է, մեկը չաղ է, մեկի տրամաբանությունը լավ չի աշխատում, մեկը մերկանտիլ է, և այլն: Ես մարդուն ընդունում եմ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կա, ամեն մարդ հետաքրքիր է յուրովի: Վանում է թերևս այն, ինչը խանգարում է բուն շփմանը: Ավելի կոնկրետ, հետևյալ երկու ծայրահեղությունները. չափազանց շատախոսությունը և չափազանց կաշկանդվածությունը: Մի դեպքում մարդը (այո, սեռը տվյալ դեպքում էական էլ չէ) սկսում է պատմել մի բան, որը քեզ բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրում, ու ոչ մի նամյոկ չի հասկանում: Մյուս դեպքում հարցերին դժվարանում է պատասխանել, ամաչում է նույնիսկ մանր բաներից, ինչ-որ տեղ գնալու առաջարկություն ստանալիս վարանում է, սպասում է երկրորդ, երրորդ անգամ առաջարկես:

----------

Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս տղերքը որ չեն սկսում մազերից բողոքել, քիչ է մնում մտածեմ, որ իրենք ոտից գլուխ էպիլյացիա արած են ֆռֆռում: 
> 
> 
> Որ թեմայից դուրս չլինի՝ ասեմ, որ ինձ էլ ահավոր վանում են արջանման մազածածկույթով տղաները, միջին խտության մազածածկույթով տղաները, անմազ տղաները, տղաները, բայց ամենաշատը՝ արջանման մազածածկույթով տղաները:
> 
> 
> Մեկ էլ ներվայնանում եմ, որ աղջիկներն առավոտից իրիկուն հերթագրվում են էպիլյացիա անողների մոտ, ինչ է թե որոշ տղերքի դուր չեն գալիս բնական աղվամազով աղջիկները: Խոսքս, իհարկե, արջանման մազածածկույթով աղջիկների մասին չի, բայց ինձ ներվայնացնում է էդ խելակորույս պայքարը մազերի դեմ, էն էլ եսիմ ինչ տանջանքների գնով:
> Հա որ ի՞նչ:


Լիլ ջան, մուսուլման հայ տղերք  :Smile:  Կուրսեցուս պարսիկ մուսուլման ընկերը պահանջում ա, որ ընկերուհին սաղ էղած-չեղած մազերը հանի: Դա էլ մի մազ ասես, լրիվ կյաժ ու թափանցիկ աղվամազ ա, ոչ էրևում ա, ոչ էլ:




> Չնայած որ ես այս թեմայում ժամանակին գրառում եմ արել, հիմա որ մտածում եմ, այնքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում թե թեման ինչի մասին է: Ո՞ր դեպքի մասին է խոսքը: Երբ մարդու հետ ուզում ես հարաբերություններ կառուցել, թե՞ պարզապես շփվել: Պատասխանները, համապատասխանաբար, տարբեր են:
> 
> Առաջին դեպքում միանգամից վանում է հայերեն կամ ռուսերեն չխոսելը: Վանում է շիկահեր չլինելը, գեղեցիկ աչքեր, բարի ու համեստ հայացք չունենալը 
> 
> Երկրորդ դեպքում գրեթե ոչինչ չի վանում: Հիմա որ մտածում եմ իմ ներկա ու անցյալ շրջապատների աղջիկների մասին, բոլորի հետ էլ հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր է եղել շփվելը: Թե չէ տենց որ մտածենք, մեկը մազոտ է, մեկը շատ բոյով է, մեկը շատ կարճ է, մեկը չաղ է, մեկի տրամաբանությունը լավ չի աշխատում, մեկը մերկանտիլ է, և այլն: Ես մարդուն ընդունում եմ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կա, ամեն մարդ հետաքրքիր է յուրովի: Վանում է թերևս այն, ինչը խանգարում է բուն շփմանը: Ավելի կոնկրետ, հետևյալ երկու ծայրահեղությունները. չափազանց շատախոսությունը և չափազանց կաշկանդվածությունը: Մի դեպքում մարդը (այո, սեռը տվյալ դեպքում էական էլ չէ) սկսում է պատմել մի բան, որը քեզ բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրում, ու ոչ մի նամյոկ չի հասկանում: Մյուս դեպքում հարցերին դժվարանում է պատասխանել, ամաչում է նույնիսկ մանր բաներից, ինչ-որ տեղ գնալու առաջարկություն ստանալիս վարանում է, սպասում է երկրորդ, երրորդ անգամ առաջարկես:


One Way, ինձ թվում ա՝ թեման առաջինի մասին ա, որովհետև մեկը ես խնդիր չունեմ ցանկացած մազածածկույթով տղայի հետ շփվելու, քանի դեռ էդ մազածածկույթը շոշափելու հեռանկարն ինձ չի սարսափեցրել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մենակ դու չես, Վահե ջան: Հավես չկա երկար բզբզալու, բայց մենակ վերջին երոկւ-երեք էջում արդեն մազերից հուշտ էղած տղերք աչքովս ընկան: Շնորհակալություն տվողներին էլ հաշվի:


Լիլ, առաջին էջերում ա նույն վիճակը: Էրեկ դրանք էլ եմ փորփրել:

----------


## armen9494

Հիմի որ վանում ա, չասե՞մ  :Dntknw: 
Էս թեման նրա համար ա, որ սրտիցդ ասես, թե ինչն ա վանում, միգուցե հակառակ սեռն էլ հետևություններ անի (ու կարդալով հակառակ սեռի գրածը, կարող ա դու էլ հետևություն անես):
Ես հաստատ ոտից գլուխ էպիլացիա արած չեմ, լավ էլ մազածածկույթ ունեմ, բայց ես չեմ նեղանում կամ վրդովվում էն բանից, որ որոշ աղջիկների դուրը չի գալիս էդ (որոշներին էլ դուր ա գալիս):
Հիմա նույն ձևով հնարավոր ա, որ որոշ տղաների դուր ա գալիս աղջիկների էդ մազածածկույթը, ո՞վ իմանա  :Dntknw: 
Ես հլը որ չեմ տեսել, հատուկենտ դեպքեր սենց են եղել, որ մի աղջկա մասին խոսել ենք ու նկատած եմ եղել, դիմացինս ասել ա, հա ոչինչ, ուղղվող պռոբլեմ ա` էպիլյացիա կանենք կգնա  :Jpit:  
Կարող ա ամաչել ա խոստովանի, որ դուրը հենց էդ ա շատ եկել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմի որ վանում ա, չասե՞մ 
> Էս թեման նրա համար ա, որ սրտիցդ ասես, թե ինչն ա վանում, միգուցե հակառակ սեռն էլ հետևություններ անի (ու կարդալով հակառակ սեռի գրածը, կարող ա դու էլ հետևություն անես):
> Ես հաստատ ոտից գլուխ էպիլացիա արած չեմ, լավ էլ մազածածկույթ ունեմ, բայց ես չեմ նեղանում կամ վրդովվում էն բանից, որ որոշ աղջիկների դուրը չի գալիս էդ (որոշներին էլ դուր ա գալիս):
> Հիմա նույն ձևով հնարավոր ա, որ որոշ տղաների դուր ա գալիս աղջիկների էդ մազածածկույթը, ո՞վ իմանա 
> Ես հլը որ չեմ տեսել, հատուկենտ դեպքեր սենց են եղել, որ մի աղջկա մասին խոսել ենք ու նկատած եմ եղել, դիմացինս ասել ա, հա ոչինչ, ուղղվող *պռոբլեմ* ա` էպիլյացիա կանենք կգնա  
> Կարող ա ամաչել ա խոստովանի, որ դուրը հենց էդ ա շատ եկել


Պրոբլե՞մ: Պիտի հայ աղջիկներն էս անմազ հոլանդացիներից լինեին, որ տանեիք ունք ու թարթիչ նկարելու, որ նոր իմանայիք:

----------

CactuSoul (17.07.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հիմի որ վանում ա, չասե՞մ 
> Էս թեման նրա համար ա, որ սրտիցդ ասես, թե ինչն ա վանում, միգուցե հակառակ սեռն էլ հետևություններ անի (ու կարդալով հակառակ սեռի գրածը, կարող ա դու էլ հետևություն անես):
> Ես հաստատ ոտից գլուխ էպիլացիա արած չեմ, լավ էլ մազածածկույթ ունեմ, բայց ես չեմ նեղանում կամ վրդովվում էն բանից, որ որոշ աղջիկների դուրը չի գալիս էդ (որոշներին էլ դուր ա գալիս):
> Հիմա նույն ձևով հնարավոր ա, որ որոշ տղաների դուր ա գալիս աղջիկների էդ մազածածկույթը, ո՞վ իմանա


Հիմա որ ես էլ ասացի, որ մազոտ տղերքին չեմ սիրում, ի՞նչ է, մազոտները գնալու են մազահեռացմա՞ն, թե՞ մի բարձր տեղից գցվելու են։
Հա, բաներ կան, որ կարող է ի գիտություն ընդունես, փոխես, բայց ախր բաներ էլ կան, որ պահանջելն առնվազն եսասիրություն է, մազերի բացակայությունն էլ էդ թվում։ Էդ մեծ-մեծ խոսող տղերքից մեկնումեկը կյանքում էպիլյատորով իր մարմնին կպած կա՞, էլ չասեմ ասեղային էպիլյացիայի կամ մազահեռացման այլ ցավոտ մեթոդների մասին։ Կամ պատկերացնո՞ւմ է՝ ինչքան ժամանակ, նյարդեր ու էներգիա է պահանջում մի անգամ անելուց հետո մշտապես դրան հետևելը։ Անգամ եթե ես մեկին շատ հավանեմ, ու ինքը համակարծիք լինի մազերից զզվողների հետ, ես էդ պատճառով ինձ անիմաստ չարչարանքների չեմ ենթարկի. էդ մազոխիզմ է լրիվ։

Որ թյուրըմբռնում չլինի, ասեմ, որ խոսքս մազերի հետ կապված հակահիգիենիկ երևույթների մասին չի։ Ասենք՝ իմ կողքի տղամարդու թևատակերի անտառները, հատկապես շոգ եղանակին, դժվար հանդուրժեմ, բայց եթե ուրիշների մազերին դիպչելուց ալերգիա չունեմ, ապա նրան չեմ ստիպի ոտից գլուխ մազազերծվել, մի քիչ էլ յոլա կգնամ։

Մարդս մարդ լինի, թե չէ մազե՜ր, ծիծիկնե՜ր, եսիմինչե՜ր...

----------

boooooooom (18.07.2013), CactuSoul (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (18.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> Պրոբլե՞մ: Պիտի հայ աղջիկներն էս անմազ հոլանդացիներից լինեին, որ տանեիք ունք ու թարթիչ նկարելու, որ նոր իմանայիք:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ինձ առանց ունքերի ու թարթիչների աղջիկները դուր են գալիս:
Լավ ա չասեցիր պիտի սաղ քաչալ լինեին, որ նոր իմանայիք:

Հ.Գ. դե հիմա ասեք էս դեպքում ձեզ ո՞րն ա դուր գալիս: Ընենց չի չէ՞, որ աջ թև մազերը խոսրովի անտառ են, ուղղակի թեթև մազածածկույթա: Բայց հաստատ հաճելի ա ձախը (ԻՄՀԿ):

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Երևի էս թեման արդեն փակվի…

Ժող ջան թեթև տարեք… :Xeloq:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ինձ առանց ունքերի ու թարթիչների աղջիկները դուր են գալիս:
> Լավ ա չասեցիր պիտի սաղ քաչալ լինեին, որ նոր իմանայիք:
> 
> Հ.Գ. դե հիմա ասեք էս դեպքում ձեզ ո՞րն ա դուր գալիս: Ընենց չի չէ՞, որ աջ թև մազերը խոսրովի անտառ են, ուղղակի թեթև մազածածկույթա: *Բայց հաստատ հաճելի ա ձախը* (ԻՄՀԿ):


ով ասեց :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (17.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> ով ասեց


Դե դրա համար էլ կողքը ավելացրի` ԻՄՀԿ(իմ համեստ կարծիքով): Այսինքն քեզ աջը ավելի՞ շատ ա դուր գալիս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ինձ առանց ունքերի ու թարթիչների աղջիկները դուր են գալիս:
> Լավ ա չասեցիր պիտի սաղ քաչալ լինեին, որ նոր իմանայիք:
> 
> Հ.Գ. դե հիմա ասեք էս դեպքում ձեզ ո՞րն ա դուր գալիս: Ընենց չի չէ՞, որ աջ թև մազերը խոսրովի անտառ են, ուղղակի թեթև մազածածկույթա: Բայց հաստատ հաճելի ա ձախը (ԻՄՀԿ):


Ես կարող ա աննորմալ եմ, բայց աջն իմ աչքին ավելի բնական, մարդկային ա էրևում: Ձախինը ոնց որ խանութի մանեկենի թև լինի:

----------

boooooooom (18.07.2013), CactuSoul (17.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (18.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Դե դրա համար էլ կողքը ավելացրի` ԻՄՀԿ(իմ համեստ կարծիքով): Այսինքն քեզ աջը ավելի՞ շատ ա դուր գալիս:


Նրանց, ում դիմացինի մեջ մենակ միսն ա հետաքրքիր, գուցե ձախն ավելի հավանեն :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նրանց, ում դիմացինի մեջ մենակ միսն ա հետաքրքիր, գուցե աջն ավելի հավանեն


Կաշի՜ն, կաշի՜ն, մսի մասին ոչ ոք չխոսեց: Մենակ թեմայի առաջին գրառումներում ա, որ Ռայադերը աղջիկների մկանների հարցը բարձրացրեց, էն էլ մեր տղաներին դա բնավ չի հետաքրքրում: Ի՜նչ մարզվել, ի՜նչ բան, կարևորն ամեն ինչը թրաշած լինի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Կաշի՜ն, կաշի՜ն, մսի մասին ոչ ոք չխոսեց: Մենակ թեմայի առաջին գրառումներում ա, որ Ռայադերը աղջիկների մկանների հարցը բարձրացրեց, էն էլ մեր տղաներին դա բնավ չի հետաքրքրում: Ի՜նչ մարզվել, ի՜նչ բան, կարևորն ամեն ինչը թրաշած լինի:


դե մաշկը նկատի ունեի,  :Smile:  ուղղակի ընդհանուր ասեցի

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Կաշի՜ն, կաշի՜ն, մսի մասին ոչ ոք չխոսեց: Մենակ թեմայի առաջին գրառումներում ա, որ Ռայադերը աղջիկների մկանների հարցը բարձրացրեց, էն էլ մեր տղաներին դա բնավ չի հետաքրքրում: *Ի՜նչ մարզվել, ի՜նչ բան, կարևորն ամեն ինչը թրաշած լինի:*



էլի թող անթրաշ լինի, բայց սպորտային կազմվածքը լրիվ ուրիշ համեմունք ա  :Jpit: , ուզում եմ ասել՝ մարզվելը պարտադիր ա

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> Կաշի՜ն, կաշի՜ն, մսի մասին ոչ ոք չխոսեց: Մենակ թեմայի առաջին գրառումներում ա, որ Ռայադերը աղջիկների մկանների հարցը բարձրացրեց, էն էլ մեր տղաներին դա բնավ չի հետաքրքրում: Ի՜նչ մարզվել, ի՜նչ բան, կարևորն ամեն ինչը թրաշած լինի:


Մի հատ մազերից գրեցի, ընենց վրա տվեցիք, որ վախեցա էլ սկի մտածեմ մկանների մասին գրելու մասին :Sad: 
Էդ էլ գրեմ, կասեք "աղջիկը իրան չպիտի տանջի էն բանի համար, ինչ ա թե տղային դուր են գալիս սպորտայինները: Թող աղջիկը ինքը որոշի` եթե իրան դուր ա գալիս չաղ լինելը, թող չաղ լինի:"

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (17.07.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մի հատ մազերից գրեցի, ընենց վրա տվեցիք, որ վախեցա էլ սկի մտածեմ մկանների մասին գրելու մասին
> Էդ էլ գրեմ, կասեք "աղջիկը իրան չպիտի տանջի էն բանի համար, ինչ ա թե տղային դուր են գալիս սպորտայինները: Թող աղջիկը ինքը որոշի` եթե իրան դուր ա գալիս չաղ լինելը, թող չաղ լինի:"


Էլի որ իրեն չպիտի տանջի տղայի համար, եթե փոխադարձ ջանքերը չի տեսնում  :Wink: 
Բայց դե մկանների ու մազերի միջև լիքը տարբերություն կա, թեկուզ մենակ էն, որ մարզվելն առողջությանն էլ է օգտակար, իսկ մազահեռացման մասին նման բան ոնց որ թե չեմ լսել  :Think:

----------

boooooooom (18.07.2013), CactuSoul (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ մազերից գրեցի, ընենց վրա տվեցիք, որ վախեցա էլ սկի մտածեմ մկանների մասին գրելու մասին
> Էդ էլ գրեմ, կասեք "աղջիկը իրան չպիտի տանջի էն բանի համար, ինչ ա թե տղային դուր են գալիս սպորտայինները: Թող աղջիկը ինքը որոշի` եթե իրան դուր ա գալիս չաղ լինելը, թող չաղ լինի:"


Սպորտայինի հակառակը հեչ էլ չաղ լինելը չի  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> դե մաշկը նկատի ունեի,  ուղղակի ընդհանուր ասեցի


Ինձ էլ թվաց armen9494-ի` խորովածի հանդեպ հատուկ վերաբերմունքը նկատի ունես:  :LOL: 


Աղջկա թեւերի թեթեւ մազածածկույթին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց եթե այլ տեղերում (գլխի մազերից ներքեւ) աղվամազից ավել որեւէ մազ կա, վանում ա:

----------

Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ էլ թվաց armen9494-ի` խորովածի հանդեպ հատուկ վերաբերմունքը նկատի ունես: 
> 
> 
> Աղջկա թեւերի թեթեւ մազածածկույթին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց եթե այլ տեղերում (գլխի մազերից ներքեւ) աղվամազից ավել որեւէ մազ կա, վանում ա:


հոնքերն ու թարթիչնե՞րն էլ  :Huh:

----------


## Rammstein

> հոնքերն ու թարթիչնե՞րն էլ


Չէ, դրանք գլխի մազածակույթի ստորին հատվածով անցնող հորիզոնական հարթությունից վերեւ են ընկնում:  :Jpit: 
Գլուխ, հոնքեր, թարթիչներ մեկ էլ շատ քիչ թեւերին, սրանից ավելը արդեն վանում ա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մի հատ մազերից գրեցի, ընենց վրա տվեցիք, որ վախեցա էլ սկի մտածեմ մկանների մասին գրելու մասին
> Էդ էլ գրեմ, կասեք "աղջիկը իրան չպիտի տանջի էն բանի համար, ինչ ա թե տղային դուր են գալիս սպորտայինները: Թող աղջիկը ինքը որոշի` եթե իրան դուր ա գալիս չաղ լինելը, թող չաղ լինի:"


Հեչ մի վախեցի  :Smile:  Սա այն հարցը չէ, որտեղ պետք է արդարություն փնտրել, տոլերանտություն դրսևորել, ոչ մեկին դիսկրիմինացիայի չենթարկել, և այլն: Ինչ պայման ուզես, կարող ես դնել: Ու նաև պետք չէ նեղանալ, եթե նույնը քո դեմ անեն: Ես, օրինակ, կարճահասակ եմ և լրիվ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում նրան, որ որոշ աղջիկների համար անընդունելի է, որ զուգընկերը իրենից (կամ ինչ-որ X սմ-ից) կարճ լինի:

----------

armen9494 (17.07.2013), boooooooom (18.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, դրանք գլխի մազածակույթի ստորին հատվածով անցնող հորիզոնական հարթությունից վերեւ են ընկնում: 
> Գլուխ, հոնքեր, թարթիչներ մեկ էլ շատ քիչ թեւերին, սրանից ավելը արդեն վանում ա:


ցայլքն էլ լրիվ թրաշած լինի՞, թե՞ սրտիկ-մրտիկները կուտվեն  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> Հեչ մի վախեցի  Սա այն հարցը չէ, որտեղ պետք է արդարություն փնտրել, տոլերանտություն դրսևորել, ոչ մեկին դիսկրիմինացիայի չենթարկել, և այլն: Ինչ պայման ուզես, կարող ես դնել: Ու նաև պետք չէ նեղանալ, եթե նույնը քո դեմ անեն: Ես, օրինակ, կարճահասակ եմ և լրիվ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում նրան, որ որոշ աղջիկների համար անընդունելի է, որ զուգընկերը իրենից (կամ ինչ-որ X սմ-ից) կարճ լինի:


Էս դու ու՞ր էիր: Վայ ես քո ցավը տանեմ  :Jpit: 
Ես չեմ էլ նեղանում, մարդիկ ասեցին, որ մազածածկույթով տղաների չեն սիրում, ես ոչ նեղացա, ոչ էլ ձեն հանեցի` իրենք, իրենց նախասիրությունները:



> ցայլքն էլ լրիվ թրաշած լինի՞, թե՞ սրտիկ-մրտիկները կուտվեն


Ցայլքը ո՞րն ա  :Blush:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Թեմայի անունը պետք ա դնել. «Էպիլյացիա՞, թե՞ ոչ. այս է խնդիրը»:  :LOL:

----------

Arpine (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս դու ու՞ր էիր: Վայ ես քո ցավը տանեմ 
> Ես չեմ էլ նեղանում, մարդիկ ասեցին, որ մազածածկույթով տղաների չեն սիրում, ես ոչ նեղացա, ոչ էլ ձեն հանեցի` իրենք, իրենց նախասիրությունները:
> 
> Ցայլքը ո՞րն ա


«էն տեղերը»

----------

keyboard (17.07.2013), Աթեիստ (17.07.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> «էն տեղերը»


ասե՞մ, թե դրա մասին կարծիք հայտնելը լրիվ արգելվում ա :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ասե՞մ, թե դրա մասին կարծիք հայտնելը լրիվ արգելվում ա


դե եթե ինչ-որ բան քեզ վանում ա, ասա  :LOL:

----------


## armen9494

> դե եթե ինչ-որ բան քեզ վանում ա, ասա


Տո ասել ասել եմ, էս էլ ասեմ. հա, էդ էլ ա վանում, երբ որ ոչ խնամված ա: Ահավոր հաճելի ա, որ լրիվ թրաշած ա:
Իսկ սրտիկ մրտիկը եթե ճաշակով անեն, ընդհակառակը` մի այլ կարգի կարա խելքահան անի :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տո ասել ասել եմ, էս էլ ասեմ. հա, էդ էլ ա վանում, երբ որ ոչ խնամված ա: Ահավոր հաճելի ա, որ լրիվ թրաշած ա:
> Իսկ սրտիկ մրտիկը եթե ճաշակով անեն, ընդհակառակը` մի այլ կարգի կարա խելքահան անի


Ըհը, մանրից հակառակ կողմը հանձնվում ա  :LOL:  արդեն մազոտը դարձավ ոչ խնամված

----------

keyboard (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

:LOL:  աղջիկներ, բայց չեմ հասկանում, խի՞ եք նեղվում, որ տղերքը չեն սիրում մազոտ ձեռքեր կամ երես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> աղջիկներ, բայց չեմ հասկանում, խի՞ եք նեղվում, որ տղերքը չեն սիրում մազոտ ձեռքեր կամ երես:


ո՞վ ա նեղվում: մենք էլ չենք սիրում մազոտ ձեռքեր ու երես: ուղղակի ձեր ու մեր մազոտության չափանիշները մի քիչ ուրիշ են

----------

melancholia (17.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> Ըհը, մանրից հակառակ կողմը հանձնվում ա  արդեն մազոտը դարձավ ոչ խնամված


Հակառակ կողմը ինչքան կարա ուզում ա նուրբ ասի, բայց դուք իրան էլի դրդում եք, որ օրանգուտանգի պես իրան պահի  :Sad: 
սկզբում գրել էի "մազոտ և ոչ խնամված ա", հետո ասեցի մի քիչ մեղմ գրեմ  :Goblin:

----------


## Rammstein

> ցայլքն էլ լրիվ թրաշած լինի՞, թե՞ սրտիկ-մրտիկները կուտվեն


Չէ, մենակ լրիվ թրաշած, առավել եւս եթե խոսքը ուտվելու մասին ա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Վահե-91

> ո՞վ ա նեղվում: մենք էլ չենք սիրում մազոտ ձեռքեր ու երես: ուղղակի ձեր ու մեր մազոտության չափանիշները մի քիչ ուրիշ են


բայց չեմ հիշում, որ մեզնից մեկն ասել ա, թե աղվամազիկ էլ պետք ա չլինի  :Pardon:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց չեմ հիշում, որ մեզնից մեկն ասել ա, թե աղվամազիկ էլ պետք ա չլինի


էն նկարն ո՞վ էր դրել

----------


## Վահե-91

> էն նկարն ո՞վ էր դրել


Արմենը, բայց էտ նկարի մեջի ձեռքի մազերի վրա աղվամազեր չէին, այլ մազեր  :Pardon:

----------


## armen9494

> Արմենը, բայց էտ նկարի մեջի ձեռքի մազերի վրա աղվամազեր չէին, այլ մազեր


տենու՞մ ես  :Sad:  կարա՞ս ապացուցես

----------


## melancholia

մազոտությունը առհասարակ զզվելի երևույթ ա ցանկացած սեռի համար, բայց դե իգական սեռի մազոտ ներկայացուցիչը հեչ չի նայվում......բա որ մեկ - մեկ  բարևային  համբույրի ժամանակ շուշաթղթում են  :Bad:

----------


## Sagittarius

խորանա՞մ, թե չէ՞  :Think: 

հ.գ. չեմ ճանաչում որևէ տղայի, որին աղջկա մազոտությունը դուր է գալիս, բայց գիտեմ լիքը աղջիկների, որոնց դուր է գալիս տղաների համեմատաբաբ, կամ խիտ մազոտությունը, (բայց ճիշտ ա, կան նաև աղջիկներ, որոնք լրիվ անմազ են նախընտրում)

----------

armen9494 (17.07.2013), VisTolog (17.07.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> խորանա՞մ, թե չէ՞ 
> 
> հ.գ. չեմ ճանաչում որևէ տղայի, որին աղջկա մազոտությունը դուր է գալիս, բայց գիտեմ լիքը աղջիկների, որոնց դուր է գալիս տղաների համեմատաբաբ, կամ խիտ մազոտությունը, (բայց ճիշտ ա, կան նաև աղջիկներ, որոնք լրիվ անմազ են նախընտրում)


Ուրեմն ճանաչի՝ իմ եղբայրները ավելի շատ նախընտրում են, որ աղջիկը ունենա բնական աղվամազեր՝ քան թե լինի տղայի նման սափրված,ու ինձ ընդհանրապես չի թվում, որ լինի ընենց մի հատ աղջիկ, որ չնեղվի տղաու մազոտությունից:

----------

CactuSoul (18.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2013)

----------


## melancholia

:Smile: սսենց կաքրդալով պատասխանները, մոտավորապես կարելի է պատկերացնել ով է մազոտ, ով աղվամազոտ..... :Hands Up:

----------

ARMbrain (18.07.2013), armen9494 (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), Meme (17.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (23.07.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ուրեմն ճանաչի՝ իմ եղբայրները ավելի շատ նախընտրում են, որ աղջիկը ունենա բնական աղվամազեր՝ քան թե լինի *տղայի նման սափրված*,ու ինձ ընդհանրապես չի թվում, որ լինի ընենց մի հատ աղջիկ, որ չնեղվի տղաու մազոտությունից:


հը՞  :Shok:

----------


## Two-Face

> Ուրեմն ճանաչի՝ իմ եղբայրները ավելի շատ նախընտրում են, որ աղջիկը ունենա բնական աղվամազեր՝ քան թե լինի տղայի նման սափրված,ու ինձ ընդհանրապես չի թվում, որ լինի ընենց մի հատ աղջիկ, որ չնեղվի տղաու մազոտությունից:

----------

Moonwalker (18.07.2013), Արամ (18.07.2013), Վահե-91 (17.07.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> խորանա՞մ, թե չէ՞ 
> 
> հ.գ. չեմ ճանաչում որևէ տղայի, որին աղջկա մազոտությունը դուր է գալիս, բայց գիտեմ լիքը աղջիկների, որոնց դուր է գալիս տղաների համեմատաբաբ, կամ խիտ մազոտությունը, (բայց ճիշտ ա, կան նաև աղջիկներ, որոնք լրիվ անմազ են նախընտրում)


Ես ճանաչում եմ, ավելին, մի քանիսին եմ ճանաչում, հա դու հեսա կասես, որ դա ֆետիշիզմ ա, ես էլ կասեմ է հետո ինչ, իսկ ավելի լավ պատկերացնելու համար, կարելի ա բավականին ֆիմեր գտնել, որտեղ հենց մազածածկով աղջիկներ են դեր տանում, օրինակ իմ ամենասիրելի իտալացի բձի`  Տինտո Բրասի ֆիլմերը, ֆիլմերի գրեթե բոլոր հերոսուհիները բավականին լավ արտահայտված մազածածկ ունեն, ավելին ֆիլմերը բավականին մեծ լսարան ունեն  :Smile:  Շատ կարևորա, որ ֆիմերը 18+ են, երեխեք չնայեք ամոթ ա  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Կոնկրետ մազերը ցայլքի և այլների շրջանում հիգենայի մասին խոսել չի կարող, եթե ցայլքի շրջանում կամ չերևացող տեղերում կինը,աղջիկը թողնում է իր բնական մազերը դրանով նրա հիգինեյի մասին խոսելը անհեթեթություն ա, որտև ստեղ չկա մեկը, որ կարա սահմանի ես որտեղիս մազերը պիտի մաքրեմ որտեղինը չէ ու ինքն էլ ինձանից հիգենիկ ա կամ ես էլ իրանից ոչ հիգենիկ:

Բարիգուն ձեզ, մազերը կարևոր բան են ժող ջան, հակառակ սեռի մեջ էլ ինձ վանում ա 90/60/90 ստանդարտի համար ինքնազոհությունը, մեկ էլ յանի սիրունանում քսվում պճնվում են, բայց ասում են որ իրանք նեդոտռոգա են ու դա անում են իրանց համար միայն, օյ-օյ-օյ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2013), Աթեիստ (17.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (18.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ասում ա երբ Լիլիթը թողեց Ադամին գլխավոր պատճառը եղել ա մազերը. շատ ա ծակծկել, այո-այո  :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես ճանաչում եմ, ավելին, մի քանիսին եմ ճանաչում, հա դու հեսա կասես, որ դա ֆետիշիզմ ա, ես էլ կասեմ է հետո ինչ, իսկ ավելի լավ պատկերացնելու համար, կարելի ա բավականին ֆիմեր գտնել, որտեղ հենց մազածածկով աղջիկներ են դեր տանում, օրինակ իմ ամենասիրելի իտալացի բձի`  Տինտո Բրասի ֆիլմերը, ֆիլմերի գրեթե բոլոր հերոսուհիները բավականին լավ արտահայտված մազածածկ ունեն, ավելին ֆիլմերը բավականին մեծ լսարան ունեն  Շատ կարևորա, որ ֆիմերը 18+ են, երեխեք չնայեք ամոթ ա 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կոնկրետ մազերը ցայլքի և այլների շրջանում հիգենայի մասին խոսել չի կարող, եթե ցայլքի շրջանում կամ չերևացող տեղերում կինը,աղջիկը թողնում է իր բնական մազերը դրանով նրա հիգինեյի մասին խոսելը անհեթեթություն ա, որտև ստեղ չկա մեկը, որ կարա սահմանի ես որտեղիս մազերը պիտի մաքրեմ որտեղինը չէ ու ինքն էլ ինձանից հիգենիկ ա կամ ես էլ իրանից ոչ հիգենիկ:
> 
> Բարիգուն ձեզ, մազերը կարևոր բան են ժող ջան, հակառակ սեռի մեջ էլ ինձ վանում ա 90/60/90 ստանդարտի համար ինքնազոհությունը, մեկ էլ յանի սիրունանում քսվում պճնվում են, բայց ասում են որ իրանք նեդոտռոգա են ու դա անում են իրանց համար միայն, օյ-օյ-օյ


բայց ես հիգենայի մասին բան ասեցի՞: Պարզապես ասում էի, որ իմ դիտարկմամբ «անմազ» աղջիկներ ուզող տղերք ավելի շատ կան, քան աղքիկներ, որոնք «անմազ» տղերք են ուզում, ու դրա համար էլ, կարծում եմ, աղջիկների համար ավելի շատ ա քննարկվում (պատասխանելով ակումբցիների նախորդ գրառումներին)

հ.գ. իսկ ինձ համար՝ ոչ մեկի չյոռտվի գործը չի, թե ես ու ոնց ու որտեղ, մինչև long-term զուգընկեր (կին, ըներուհի) ունենալը անում եմ այնպես, ինպես ինձ ա հարմար. ունենալուց հետո, ինձ համար ընդունելիության սահմաններում հաշվի եմ նստելու իրա ու միայն իրա կարծիքի հետ:

----------

armen9494 (17.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արմենը, բայց էտ նկարի մեջի ձեռքի մազերի վրա աղվամազեր չէին, այլ մազեր


Վահե ջան, ուրեմն հիմա ստեղ անատոմիայի լեկցիա չկարդամ, բայց դրանք աղվամազեր են: Իսկական մազեր կան գլխին, թևատակերին, ցայլքի շրջանում, թարթիչներն ու հոնքերը: Սա կանանց մոտ: Ուրիշ տեղերում էլ կարա լինի, բայց դա արդեն որոշակի շեղում ա, իսկ տենց բաներ, հավատա, ամեն օր չես էլ տեսնի, որ էս թեմայում քննարկվելիք լինի: Ի դեպ, էդքան քննարկված բեղիկները կանանց մոտ նույնպես աղվամազ են:




> բայց ես հիգենայի մասին բան ասեցի՞: Պարզապես ասում էի, որ իմ դիտարկմամբ «անմազ» աղջիկներ ուզող տղերք ավելի շատ կան, քան աղքիկներ, որոնք «անմազ» տղերք են ուզում, ու դրա համար էլ, կարծում եմ, աղջիկների համար ավելի շատ ա քննարկվում (պատասխանելով ակումբցիների նախորդ գրառումներին)


Պիտի շեշտեիր՝ մուսուլման հայ տղաներն են աղջիկներին լրիվ անմազ ուզում:

Քիբորդ, մի օրինակ էլ կարամ գրականությունից բերեմ: Ջոն Իրվինգի «Մինչև քեզ գտնեմ» գրքում գլխավոր հերոսը Էմմա անունով հերոսուհուն սիրահարվում ա ո՛չ ծիծիկների, ո՛չ բդիկների, ո՛չ էլ տուտուզիկի համար, այլ հենց բեղիկներն են իրան գրավում, ու իրանց սիրախաղը սկսվում ա նրանով, որ տղան էդ բեղիկները շոշափելու թույլտվություն ա ստանում:

----------

keyboard (18.07.2013), Վոլտերա (18.07.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վահե ջան, ուրեմն հիմա ստեղ անատոմիայի լեկցիա չկարդամ, բայց դրանք աղվամազեր են: Իսկական մազեր կան գլխին, թևատակերին, ցայլքի շրջանում, թարթիչներն ու հոնքերը: Սա կանանց մոտ: Ուրիշ տեղերում էլ կարա լինի, բայց դա արդեն որոշակի շեղում ա, իսկ տենց բաներ, հավատա, ամեն օր չես էլ տեսնի, որ էս թեմայում քննարկվելիք լինի: Ի դեպ, էդքան քննարկված բեղիկները կանանց մոտ նույնպես աղվամազ են:
> 
> 
> Պիտի շեշտեիր՝ *մուսուլման հայ տղաներն* են աղջիկներին լրիվ անմազ ուզում:
> 
> Քիբորդ, մի օրինակ էլ կարամ գրականությունից բերեմ: Ջոն Իրվինգի «Մինչև քեզ գտնեմ» գրքում գլխավոր հերոսը Էմմա անունով հերոսուհուն սիրահարվում ա ո՛չ ծիծիկների, ո՛չ բդիկների, ո՛չ էլ տուտուզիկի համար, այլ հենց բեղիկներն են իրան գրավում, ու իրանց սիրախաղը սկսվում ա նրանով, որ տղան էդ բեղիկները շոշափելու թույլտվություն ա ստանում:


խի՞, ես մուսուլման չեմ: Ու խոսքս մենակ հայերի մասին չէր:

----------


## Rammstein

> Վահե ջան, ուրեմն հիմա ստեղ անատոմիայի լեկցիա չկարդամ, բայց դրանք աղվամազեր են: Իսկական մազեր կան գլխին, թևատակերին, ցայլքի շրջանում, թարթիչներն ու հոնքերը: Սա կանանց մոտ: Ուրիշ տեղերում էլ կարա լինի, բայց դա արդեն որոշակի շեղում ա, իսկ տենց բաներ, հավատա, ամեն օր չես էլ տեսնի, որ էս թեմայում քննարկվելիք լինի:


Ըստ *ստեղի* նկարի` կանանց ոտներին ու ձեռքերին էլ ա քիչ մազը նորմալ:

----------

keyboard (18.07.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Քիբորդ, մի օրինակ էլ կարամ գրականությունից բերեմ: Ջոն Իրվինգի «Մինչև քեզ գտնեմ» գրքում գլխավոր հերոսը Էմմա անունով հերոսուհուն սիրահարվում ա ո՛չ ծիծիկների, ո՛չ բդիկների, ո՛չ էլ տուտուզիկի համար, այլ հենց բեղիկներն են իրան գրավում, ու իրանց սիրախաղը սկսվում ա նրանով, որ տղան էդ բեղիկները շոշափելու թույլտվություն ա ստանում:


Խի՞ ես հեռու գնում, «Քաոսի» մեջ չէ՞ր Միքայելը սիրահարվում բեղերով կնկան  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (18.07.2013), keyboard (18.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Խի՞ ես հեռու գնում, «Քաոսի» մեջ չէ՞ր Միքայելը սիրահարվում բեղերով կնկան


Լավ, է, ասեմ. ես էլ միանգամից Միքայելին ու Անուշին հիշեցի, բայց վախեցա՝ «Քաոսի» անուն տամ՝ Բյուրն աչքերս հանի։  :Jpit: 

Միքայելն էլ է վանում ի դեպ  :Smile:  «Ոսկի երիտասարդությունն», էլի։

----------

keyboard (18.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2013), Վոլտերա (18.07.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

Միգուցե ես աննորմալ եմ, բայց վերջերս հայտնաբերել եմ,որ շատ գեղեցիկ աղջիկները հետաքրքիր չեն.  բնական տեսք ունեցող աղջիկներն ինձ ավելի են դուրեկան (ուսանողական տարիներին սենց չէի)։  Ասեմ ավելին. աղջիկներ կան, որ շատ գեղեցիկ են իրենց բնական / չխնամված/ հոնքերով  ոչ շատ արտահայտված բեղիկներով։ Աղջիկներ էլ կան, որ ավելի լավ կլիներ ժամանակին աղվամազերին ձեռք չտային, քան թե սափրվելու հետևանքով այդ մազերն ավելի կոշտացնում են, մաշկն էլ մի տեսակ կապտավուն երանգ է ստանում մազարմատներից։  Մի քիչ շատ խորացա հա՞

----------

CactuSoul (18.07.2013), Chuk (18.07.2013), keyboard (18.07.2013), melancholia (18.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2013), VisTolog (18.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2013), Վոլտերա (18.07.2013)

----------


## ARMbrain

Թարգեք էլի էս մազերի թեման, երեք էջ կարդացի, երեքում էլ նույնը  :Bad:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (18.07.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Թարգեք էլի էս մազերի թեման, երեք էջ կարդացի, երեքում էլ նույնը


չէ, խի՞, հետաքրքիր ա  :Blush:

----------


## armen9494

Կանաչ կամ կապույտ աչքերը

----------

anahit96 (24.10.2013), keyboard (18.07.2013), Նարե91 (12.08.2013)

----------


## John

Ինձ սկսել ա վանել  նույնիսկ թեթև արտահայտված թիթիզությունը, հատկապես հարաբերությունների վաղ փուլում: Ու ընդհանրապես էնքան բան ա սկսել վանել, որ սկսելու եմ «գրավելու» թեմայում գրառումներ անել, մազերի հարցով որ ընդհանուր հայտարարի գաք, մի հատ համապատասխան թեմայում գրեք ինչ տիպի մազերն ու աղվամազերն են գրավում, թող հասարակության լայն շրջանակներն քցեն-բռնեն արժի՞ զոհողությունների գնալ, թե՞ նաֆ*գ

*ցայտնոտի* պահով, ներկայիս պահի դրությամբ ես քթնում եմ սրտիկ-ծաղիկը լավ բան ա, բայց պետք չի

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Միշտ զապաս տղաներ ունենալը:

----------

keyboard (18.07.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.07.2013)

----------


## John

> Միշտ զապաս տղաներ ունենալը:


դրանից մի վանվի Վիստ-ախպեր, էդ ենթագիտակցական պահ ա, իրանք մեղք չունեն)))

----------

keyboard (18.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըստ *ստեղի* նկարի` կանանց ոտներին ու ձեռքերին էլ ա քիչ մազը նորմալ:


Ռամշ, էդ էլ ա աղվամազ ըստ կառուցվածքի, հոդվածը չի մանրամասնում, մենակ նկար ա տալիս: Գլխի մազն ու թևի մազը նույն կառուցվածքը չունեն:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (18.07.2013)

----------


## Meme

շատ տգեղա, թե ինչպեսա տղան իրա ընկերուհու կանացի պայուսակը բռնած քայլում ընկերուհու կողքով :Bad: , _իբրև ծանրա ինքն էլ բռնումա, որ օգնի՜_


հ.գ՝ էսօր էլի մի բան եմ նկատել, որ տհաճա,  բայց չեմ կարում հիշել ::}:

----------

anahit96 (24.10.2013), keyboard (24.10.2013), Նարե91 (24.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> _իբրև ծանրա ինքն էլ բռնումա, որ օգնի՜_


բա հո՞ թիթիզանալու համար չի բռնում...
կամ կարող ա իրո՞ք ծանր ա  :Unsure:

----------


## John

վերջերս ինչ հատկանիշ, բնավորության գիծ առաջինը «աչքովս ընկավ», էդ էլ վանում է  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (24.10.2013)

----------


## anahit96

էս վերջերս վանումա տղաների չափից շատ ամաչկոտությունը,,,ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ պետք է լինի/հատկապես տղաների մոտ/

----------


## Enna Adoly

:Think: Հեսա ասեմ...
էն,որ հատկապես հայ տղաներին թվում է թե ,իրենք կնոջից իրոք ինչ-որ բանով առավել են :Shok: 
Հետո վանում է մեծամտությունը, ընդհանուր առմամբ ինձ այմոլորակայիններն են դուր գալիս:

----------

Alphaone (25.10.2013), anahit96 (24.10.2013), CactuSoul (28.10.2013), keyboard (24.10.2013), Sambitbaba (25.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2013), Նարե91 (25.10.2013)

----------


## John

> էս վերջերս վանումա տղաների չափից շատ ամաչկոտությունը,,,ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ պետք է լինի*/հատկապես տղաների մոտ*/


այ օրինակ էս ընդգծված մասը վանեց...

----------

keyboard (24.10.2013), Rammstein (27.10.2013), Sambitbaba (25.10.2013), Ուլուանա (25.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ցանկությունը նմանվել հակառակ սեռին, ընդ որում, ընդօրինակելով երբեմն նույնիսկ հակառակ սեռին անվայել պահերը… չհասկանալով, որ լինել հավասար՝ չի նշանակում իրար նման լինել:

----------

Alphaone (25.10.2013), CactuSoul (28.10.2013), Վահե-91 (25.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

կամքի ուժ չունենալն ու նվնվոցը...

----------

Sambitbaba (25.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2013), Նարե91 (25.10.2013), Ուլուանա (25.10.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

Կեղտոտ կոշիկները

----------


## Սյուզան

Մեծամտությունը, գոռոզությունը, դատարկությունը, հատկապես վերջինը....

----------

Meme (27.10.2013), Նարե91 (28.10.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Մեծամտությունը, գոռոզությունը


Աստված քեզ ինձնից հեռու պահի:

----------

Alphaone (27.10.2013), Meme (27.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ռաբիզությունը...

----------

Meme (27.10.2013), Նարե91 (28.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Կանաչ կամ կապույտ աչքերը


Ա՞րմ, աչքիս թեման շփոթել ես. սա «Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ» թեման չի  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (27.10.2013), keyboard (27.10.2013), Նիկեա (27.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Կարմիր կամ սպիտակ աչքերը:

----------

keyboard (28.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.10.2013), Արամ (28.10.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Էս մի քանի ամիս ա արդեն ուզում էի բողոքեի  հակառակ սեռից, բայց դե հարմար առիթ չէր լինում, ասեմ, ասեմ… 
Ես նկատել եմ, որ էս մեր հայ տղաները մի տեսակ նեղվում են, որ իրենց կողքին հանկարծ ու հայտնվում է ավելի ուժեղ ու ավելի կայացած աղջիկ, աղջիկ, որն   ավելի զարգացած է, ավելի լավ երաժշտություն է լսում, ավելի  շատ է գիրք կարդացել ու էս մեր սիրելի տղաները սկսում են  կամաց-կամաց վախենալ ու վանել իրենցից այդպիսի աղջիկներին…  Հա, բայց ասենք ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ, եթե կողքինդ ավելի  ուժեղ մարդ է իր տիպով: Չէ, բա հայ տղին չի սազում, ո՞նց կլինի, որ իրա սիրած աղջիկը իրանից խելացի ու հնարամիտ լինի, չկա տենց բան ընԳեր: :Angry2: 
 Իրանք ուզում են, որ աղջիկը  դեբիլ, անկապի մեկը լինի, ում ինչ  ինքը հրամայի, խելոք համաձայնվի… Էս էլ սենց

----------

aerosmith (29.10.2013), Alphaone (28.10.2013), Enna Adoly (04.12.2013), Meme (28.10.2013), Vardik! (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.10.2013), Նարե91 (28.10.2013)

----------


## John

> Կեղտոտ կոշիկները


էս ընդունված կարծիք ա, որի համար հստակ հիմնավորում կարդալու–լսելու հույսը համարյա կորցրել եմ... հա բայց խի՞։ Գոնե դու ասա Նարե ջան, հույսը արթնանա...
հ.գ.
հիմա կմտածեն դարավոր կեղտի մեջ կորած ա կոշիկներս... չէ, ուղղակի շատ եմ քայլում, Երևանի կենտրոնի փոշին էլ գիտեք... 15 րոպեն մեկ էլ հո չե՞մ մաքրելու վրայի 3 մմ փոշին։ Թե՞ փոշոտը կեղտոտ չի, ցեխոտն ա կեղտոտ  :Think:

----------

Arpine (29.10.2013), Rhayader (29.10.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (29.10.2013), Արամ (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2013), Ուլուանա (30.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Կեղտոտ կոշիկները


Ինձ էլ հակառակը՝ կվանի որ քայլելուց անընդհատ կոշիկները սրբեն ու հետևեն, որ չկեղտոտվի  :Pardon:

----------

John (29.10.2013), keyboard (29.10.2013), Rammstein (30.10.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Արամ (29.10.2013), Ձայնալար (04.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2013)

----------


## John

> Ինձ էլ հակառակը՝ կվանի որ քայլելուց անընդհատ կոշիկները սրբեն ու հետևեն, որ չկեղտոտվի


Ջինեստրա նաշ չելովեկ, Արամ  :LOL:  իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ, որ աղջիկները ոնց են ամեն առիթով հայելու–հեռախոսի մեջ նայելով մազերը անկապ այս ու այն կողմ տանում, որն ի դեպ, վանում ա ինձ, այ դրա նման մի բան ա իմ կարծիքով տղու դեպքում րոպեն մեկ կոշիկները սրբելը

----------

Ձայնալար (04.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> էս ընդունված կարծիք ա, որի համար հստակ հիմնավորում կարդալու–լսելու հույսը համարյա կորցրել եմ... հա բայց խի՞։ Գոնե դու ասա Նարե ջան, հույսը արթնանա...
> հ.գ.
> հիմա կմտածեն դարավոր կեղտի մեջ կորած ա կոշիկներս... չէ, ուղղակի շատ եմ քայլում, Երևանի կենտրոնի փոշին էլ գիտեք... 15 րոպեն մեկ էլ հո չե՞մ մաքրելու վրայի 3 մմ փոշին։ Թե՞ փոշոտը կեղտոտ չի, ցեխոտն ա կեղտոտ


Ապ դու էն ճշտով թաշկինակներից չունե՞ս: Էն որ վերևը քիթը սրբելու համար ա, աջ անկյունը՝ աջ կոշիկի, ձախ անկյունը՝ ձախ կոշիկի, ներքևինն էլ եթե զուգարանի թուղթը պրծնի:

----------

Enna Adoly (04.12.2013), John (29.10.2013), keyboard (29.10.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Ձայնալար (04.12.2013), Ուլուանա (30.10.2013)

----------


## John

> Ապ դու էն ճշտով թաշկինակներից չունե՞ս: Էն որ վերևը քիթը սրբելու համար ա, աջ անկյունը՝ աջ կոշիկի, ձախ անկյունը՝ ձախ կոշիկի, ներքևինն էլ եթե զուգարանի թուղթը պրծնի:


չէ՜, ընգեր ջան, ես դրա փոխարեն անձեռոցիկ եմ պահում, քո նշած ամեն նպատակի համար մի հատ կա  տուփի մեջ + 6 հատ էլ անկանխատեսելի իրավիճակների համար  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (29.10.2013), Rhayader (29.10.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> չէ՜, ընգեր ջան, ես դրա փոխարեն անձեռոցիկ եմ պահում, քո նշած ամեն նպատակի համար մի հատ կա  տուփի մեջ + 6 հատ էլ անկանխատեսելի իրավիճակների համար


Անձեռոցիկը ճշտով տղային վայել չի  :LOL:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> էս ընդունված կարծիք ա, որի համար հստակ հիմնավորում կարդալու–լսելու հույսը համարյա կորցրել եմ... հա բայց խի՞։ Գոնե դու ասա Նարե ջան, հույսը արթնանա...
> հ.գ.
> հիմա կմտածեն դարավոր կեղտի մեջ կորած ա կոշիկներս... չէ, ուղղակի շատ եմ քայլում, Երևանի կենտրոնի փոշին էլ գիտեք... 15 րոպեն մեկ էլ հո չե՞մ մաքրելու վրայի 3 մմ փոշին։ Թե՞ փոշոտը կեղտոտ չի, ցեխոտն ա կեղտոտ


Մի ժամանակ ինձ էլ էր ահավոր վանում կեղտոտ կոշիկները: Այսինքն, եթե տղան ինձ մի քիչ հետաքրքիր էր, նայում էի կոշիկներին, տեսնեմ մաքուր ա՞, թե չէ: Դե տենց անկապ սովորություն էր: Ես էլ չգիտեմ բացատրությունը (ավելի ճիշտ մտածում եմ կարող ա ինչ որ մեկին, ում առանձնապես չէի համակրում, տեսել եմ կեղտոտ կոշիկներով, դրանից հետո կեղտոտ կոշիկներով մարդկանց նկատմամբ հակակրանք ա առաջացել  :Dntknw: ) Բայց, որ տղան մի քիչ չի հետաքրքիր լինում, այլ լավ էլ հետաքրքիր ա լինում քեզ համար, նույնիսկ մոռանում ես կոշիկներին նայես  :Jpit:  Հլը մի բան էլ, որ հանկարծ հիշում ես էդ անտեր սովորությանդ մասին, վախենում ես նայես կոշիկներին.«բա, որ հանկարծ կեղտոտ եղավ»  :Xeloq: 

Հա, համ էլ վերջերս նկատել եմ, որ ես էլ չեմ հաճախակի մաքրում կոշիկներս  :Secret:

----------

CactuSoul (30.10.2013), Cassiopeia (30.10.2013), John (29.10.2013), keyboard (29.10.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես մի այլ կարգի չեմ սիրում են տղաներին, որ մի օրում էնքան են սիրահարված հայացքով նայում իրենց հայելու մեջ, ինչքան ես՝ մի տարում։ Ընդհանրապես տանել չեմ կարողանում չափից դուրս կոկիկ տղաներին (աղջիկներին էլ)։ Մենակ ճկույթի եղունգը երկար չլինի, մնացածը տանելի է։

Իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ ինձ նե՜նց չի հետաքրքրում էդ հակառակ սեռը։  :Pardon:  Ավելի ճիշտ՝ նե՜նց էդ սեռի հավեսը չունեմ  :Lazy:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.10.2013), erexa (30.10.2013), John (30.10.2013), keyboard (30.10.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Արամ (03.12.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս թեման երբեմն նենց զվարճալի երանգներ ա ստանում, օրինակ, կեղտոտ կոշիկների տեսքով  :LOL: ։ Էդ երևի ամենասարսափելի բանն ա, որ կարող ա լինել տղայի մեջ, չէ՞։ Դրանից սարսափելի մեկ էլ կեղտոտ գուլպաներն են  :LOL: ։ Պատկերացրեք, մեկին հանդիպում եք, սիրահարվում եք, բան, մեկ էլ մի գեղեցիկ օր, ո՜վ սարսափ, դուք տեսնում եք նրան կեղտոտ կոշիկներով...  Վերջ, ձեր միջև ամեն ինչ վերջացած է։ Եվ նրանից հիասթափված՝ շարունակում եք սպասել ձեր պլպլան կոշիկներով ասպետին։

Իսկի չեմ հիշում, որ երբևէ որևէ մեկի կոշիկների կեղտոտ կամ մաքուր լինելը նկատած լինեմ, չնայած կոշիկներին սովորաբար նայում եմ  :Jpit: ։ 

Հ.Գ. Հոգնածությունից ինչ–որ ցանցառացել եմ...

----------

Cassiopeia (30.10.2013), Chuk (30.10.2013), Rammstein (30.10.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Արամ (30.10.2013), Արէա (30.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

Ժո´ղ, ուրախ լուր ասեմ. էսքանից հետո ինձ արդեն գրավում են կեղտոտ կոշիկները:  :Jpit: 

Լավ, եթե ավելի լուրջ, ապա ինձ ոչ միայն կոշիկների կեղտն է վանում, այլ նաև տաբատի փողքերի, որը երբեմն ցեխի տեսքով է լինում, այն էլ` չորացած, վանում է մազերի կեղտը` յուղի տեսքով, վանում է նաև եղգունգների տակի կեղտը ու տենց էլի լիիիիքը կեղտեր:  :Jpit:  հա ու մեկ էլ ինչն է ամենակարևորը, որը պիտի սկզբից նշեի, կեղտոտ խասյաթն ա վանում: Հա´,  հենց ձեր մտածածով` իմինի պես կեղտոտ ու քթի մազ: 
Հ.Գ. թե իմ նման կեղտոտի որտեղի՞ց եմ ճարելու:  :Dntknw:   :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.10.2013), keyboard (30.10.2013), Meme (30.10.2013), Vardik! (30.10.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Իսկ ինձ հակառակ սեռի մեջ արտաքինից ահավոր, անտանելի վանում է էն որ տաբատը էնքան ներքև է լինում, որ տակից ամբողջ վարտիքն երևում է: Բա որ շալվարի տակից շորտ են հագնում. մի շերտ էդ շորտն ա երևում, հետո նոր վարտիքը: Ասենք կապույտ ջինս, կանաչ շորտ ու կարմիր վարտիք...  :Bad: 
Մեկ  էլ հայհոյախառն խոսելն է վանում... Չեմ ասում, որ հիվանդագին եմ վերաբերում պահի տակ արված հայհոյանքներին, բայց որ խոսքի զգալի մասը հայհոյանք է, այ էդ սարսափելի է:

Վզի հսկայական խաչն է վանում, եթե տերտեր չեն: Չնայած եթե Հայաստանում էդ խաչը ոսկի պիտի լիներ, էստեղ գոնե փայտով են բավարարվում: Ֆանատիկ հավատացյալ լինելն էլ է վանում, կապ չունի թե ինչ կրոնի... Շատ է վանում, որ ասենք խոսում ես ինչ-որ մեկի հետ, հետո անցնում ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր ու լուրջ թեմայի, ու հասկանում որ դեբիլոիդ տեսակին են պատկանում: Դեբիլ տղերքն անտանելի են...

----------

Alphaone (23.11.2013), Arpine (31.10.2013), CactuSoul (30.10.2013), Cassiopeia (30.10.2013), keyboard (30.10.2013), Meme (30.10.2013), Rammstein (30.10.2013), Rhayader (22.11.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Արամ (30.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մեկ  էլ հայհոյախառն խոսելն է վանում... Չեմ ասում, որ հիվանդագին եմ վերաբերում պահի տակ արված հայհոյանքներին, բայց որ խոսքի զգալի մասը հայհոյանք է, այ էդ սարսափելի է:
> Վզի հսկայական խաչն է վանում, եթե տերտեր չեն:
>  Ֆանատիկ հավատացյալ լինելն էլ է վանում, կապ չունի թե ինչ կրոնի...


Անգամ պահի տակ արված հայհոյանքը, եթե իմ ներկայությամբ մի քանի անգամ «պատահաբար» կրկնվում է, ամենակարճ ճանապարհն է էդ մարդուն՝ որպես տղամարդ, աղբարկղն ուղարկելու։ Կներեք, տղերք, բայց սա ինձ համար սոսկալի ու արդեն հիվանդագին դարձած բան է։ Բացառություններ չեն արվում։

Վզից ինչ ուզում են՝ թող կախեն, մենակ ֆանատիկ հավատացյալ չլինեն ու մեկ էլ հաստ ոսկեգույն շղթայով չլինի էդ կախածը։ Բա գիտեք՝ ինչի՞ եմ աղանդներին դեմ, եկեղեցուն՝ էնքան էլ չէ (Հայաստանում). որովհետև ՀԱԵ հետևորդներն աչքի չեն ընկնում ամեն տեղ էդ հավատը խցկելու սովորությամբ, կա´մ իներցիայով են հավատում, կա´մ չեն էլ հավատում։ Իսկ աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների անդամները հենց ֆանատիկ հավատով են ինձ սարսափեցնում։

----------

Arpine (31.10.2013), boooooooom (30.10.2013), keyboard (30.10.2013), Rammstein (30.10.2013), Արամ (30.10.2013), Ուլուանա (30.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

դրսում թքելը , երբ կողքին աղջիկա կանգնած :Bad:

----------

Նաիրուհի (22.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (22.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

որ ինձ չեն հավանում  :Beee:

----------

CactuSoul (22.11.2013), VisTolog (03.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (22.11.2013), Արամ (22.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> որ ինձ չեն հավանում


Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ ինչի՞ է ձեր ցեղն ինձ սենց վանում  :Xeloq:

----------

Արամ (22.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (22.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ ինչի՞ է ձեր ցեղն ինձ սենց վանում


ինձ էլ ձեր  :Sulel:

----------


## Enna Adoly

եկել եմ լիքը վանիչ բաներ ասեմ.1.  տափակության անսահմանությունը
2. կոշիկների չափազանց փայլուն լինելը/ եթե մնացածներին դա ձգում է, ապա ինձ վանում է: Ոնց որ բան լինեն, վայրկյանը մեկ պաշտոնական ոճով գրպանից հանում են թաշկինակը ու մաքրում/
3. էժանագին օծանելիքը
4. խեղդող ծխի հոտը/էն որ կոքղքովդ անցնում է մի քանի ժամ էդ հոտից ուշքի չես գալիս, իսկ էնպես թեթև ծխի հոտը ինձ նույնիսկ դուր է գալիս  :Blush:  /
5.  լպստած մազերը
6. ցինիզմ /հումոր էլ կա, հումոր էլ/
7. անիմաստությունը/ տղաներ չէ կան, որ ոչ մի արած քայլի մեջ իմաստ չկա, ապրում են ուղղակի,քայլեր են անում ուղղակի/
8. ցուցադրական լինելը 
9. անհասկացող են լինում, կամ ըսկի չեն էլ ուզում հասկանալ:
10. ծուռ ոտքերով տղաները  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2013), Freeman (03.12.2013), VisTolog (03.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.12.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (03.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ վանում ա այ էս կոշիկները`

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2013), CactuSoul (03.12.2013), Enna Adoly (03.12.2013), Meme (03.12.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (03.12.2013), Վահե-91 (04.12.2013)

----------


## ArmenianMetal

Ես ասեմ հայ աղջիկների մասին ինձ վանում ա են, որ շատ դժվարա իրանց հետ ծանոթանալը շատերը ուղակի սարսափում են էն մտքից, որ կարողա իրանց հետ տղա շփվի զուտ ծանոթանալու նպատակով, բայց գիտեն որ պետք  է մի օր ամուսնանա ու այստեղ գալիսա հակասությունների պահը, որ ոչ մի տղա չի հասկանում աղջկան: Իսկ աղջիկներ մոտ 30  միգուցե և ավելի տոկոսը մտածում են տղաները անսիրտ են ու անհոգի և իրնաց մտածելով մենք իրանց միշտ ուզում ենք թողնենք, լքենք ու ողենք որ տառապի  :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես ասեմ հայ աղջիկների մասին ինձ վանում ա են, որ շատ դժվարա իրանց հետ ծանոթանալը շատերը ուղակի սարսափում են էն մտքից, որ կարողա իրանց հետ տղա շփվի զուտ ծանոթանալու նպատակով, բայց գիտեն որ պետք  է մի օր ամուսնանա ու այստեղ գալիսա հակասությունների պահը, որ ոչ մի տղա չի հասկանում աղջկան: Իսկ աղջիկներ մոտ 30  միգուցե և ավելի տոկոսը մտածում են տղաները անսիրտ են ու անհոգի և իրնաց մտածելով մենք իրանց միշտ ուզում ենք թողնենք, լքենք ու ողենք որ տառապի


Միգուցե պատճառը դու ես, ոչ թե աղջիկները  :LOL:  ես էլ, լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ այդ խնդիրը չունեն:

----------


## Alphaone

ինձ վանում է, երբ ուրիշներին նվաստացնելու հաշվին ինքնաարտահայտվում են  :Sad:

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2013), CactuSoul (04.12.2013), Enna Adoly (04.12.2013), Արէա (04.12.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (04.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.12.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Անիմաստ ծիծաղելը, լրջանալը,խոսելը և այլն

----------

Enna Adoly (04.12.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Ինձ վանում է, երբ մարդու մասին դատում են ոչ թե ըստ նրա արժանիքների, այլ ըստ նրա վերաբերմունքի: Ու նամանավանդ երբ փորձում են բոլորի հետ լավ լինել: Վանում է, երբ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչը մարդկանցից ոչ մի բան չի հասկանում (ու սեփական սեռի մեջ էլ դա հաստատ չի ձգում): Վանում է, երբ փորձում են ամեն ինչում դրական լինել, ժխտել սեփական «մութ կողմը»: Վանում են «ոչ տոլերանտների նկատմամբ տոլերանտություն» քարոզողները: Վանում են կանգնած մարդկանց հետևը մտնող, բայց ընկածներին խփող հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչները: Վանում են արական մրցակցությունը չհասկացողները:

----------

Enna Adoly (04.12.2013), Freeman (04.12.2013), Աթեիստ (05.12.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Վանում են արական մրցակցությունը չհասկացողները:


Նենց չի, որ երազում եմ քեզ չվանելու մասին  :Beee: 

Հա, քարկոծեք ինձ, բայց ես դա չեմ հասկանում ու անիմաստ ձև եմ համարում։

----------

Alphaone (04.12.2013), CactuSoul (04.12.2013), Enna Adoly (04.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Ինձ կասեք, թե էդ արական մրցակցությունը ի՞նչ ա, ես էլ ջոգեմ` վանվում եմ թե չէ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (04.12.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ինձ համար վանող է շատ, երբ «ձայնով» են ծխում...Մարդ կա, չէ՞, որ ծխում է էնպիսի ձայներ է հանում, վրադ ազդում է...

----------


## keyboard

Ի՞նչն է ձեզ վանում հակառակ սեռի մեջ - հակառակ սռեը 


բոլորս դեպի եվրոպա, կորչի պուծինը

----------

Enna Adoly (04.12.2013), Այբ (04.12.2013), Նիկեա (22.04.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ինձ վանում է, երբ մարդու մասին դատում են ոչ թե ըստ նրա արժանիքների, այլ ըստ նրա վերաբերմունքի: Ու նամանավանդ երբ փորձում են բոլորի հետ լավ լինել: Վանում է, երբ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչը մարդկանցից ոչ մի բան չի հասկանում (ու սեփական սեռի մեջ էլ դա հաստատ չի ձգում): Վանում է, երբ փորձում են ամեն ինչում դրական լինել, ժխտել սեփական «մութ կողմը»: Վանում են «ոչ տոլերանտների նկատմամբ տոլերանտություն» քարոզողները: Վանում են կանգնած մարդկանց հետևը մտնող, բայց ընկածներին խփող հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչները: Վանում են արական մրցակցությունը չհասկացողները:


Ասածներիդ մի մասը սեփական սեռի մեջ էլ է վանում...

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ինձ վանում է, երբ ուրիշներին նվաստացնելու հաշվին ինքնաարտահայտվում են


 :Cray:  Էսօր շատ անասուն տեսարանի դիտորդ եղա: Մեր դասարանի տղաները ձեռքներին ձնագնդեր պատրաստվում էին հարձակվել մի հատ գիժ մարդ կա/տեսքից 34-37-ի տպավորություն է թողնում,ի դեպ ինքն իր քրտինքով փորձում է փող աշխատել, աչքովս եմ տեսել, թե ոնց է օրացույցը գրախանութից առնում մի քանի դրամ ավել վաճառում/, իր  վրա: Ինքն էլ գոռում է, գնում  աջ ու ձախ, զգում ես, որ վախենում է: Իրենք էլ անասունի նման իրար հետևից ձնագնդերը շպրտում են: Ես էդ տեսարանը մարշուտկի պատուհանից էի տեսնում ու, որ արդեն առաջին կրուգի ավարտն էր ու նորից մեր դպրոցի կողքով անցա, նույն տեսարանն էլ, բայց ավելի սարսափելի: Էդ մարդը պատին սեղմված այլայլված ու վախեցած հայացքով, ոնց հասկացա լացում էր, իսկ իրենք շարունակում էին, ոնց որ քոռեր լինեին...

----------

Alphaone (04.12.2013), boooooooom (30.03.2014), E-la Via (04.12.2013), Meme (04.12.2013), Rhayader (04.12.2013), Ripsim (04.12.2013), Vardik! (08.01.2014), VisTolog (04.12.2013), Արէա (04.12.2013), Արևհատիկ (04.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.12.2013), Նիկեա (22.04.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (04.12.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Էսօր շատ անասուն տեսարանի դիտորդ եղա: Մեր դասարանի տղաները ձեռքներին ձնագնդեր պատրաստվում էին հարձակվել մի հատ գիժ մարդ կա/տեսքից 34-37-ի տպավորություն է թողնում,ի դեպ ինքն իր քրտինքով փորձում է փող աշխատել, աչքովս եմ տեսել, թե ոնց է օրացույցը գրախանութից առնում մի քանի դրամ ավել վաճառում/, իր  վրա: Ինքն էլ գոռում է, գնում  աջ ու ձախ, զգում ես, որ վախենում է: Իրենք էլ անասունի նման իրար հետևից ձնագնդերը շպրտում են: Ես էդ տեսարանը մարշուտկի պատուհանից էի տեսնում ու, որ արդեն առաջին կրուգի ավարտն էր ու նորից մեր դպրոցի կողքով անցա, նույն տեսարանն էլ, բայց ավելի սարսափելի: Էդ մարդը պատին սեղմված այլայլված ու վախեցած հայացքով, ոնց հասկացա լացում էր, իսկ իրենք շարունակում էին, ոնց որ քոռեր լինեին...


Էնն, ես էլ համալսարանում դրանից քիչ տարբերվող միջատեպից նյարդայնացած ակումբը բացեցի, տեսա թեման ակտիվ էր, միանգամից գրեցի կուտակվածը...

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էնն, ես էլ համալսարանում դրանից քիչ տարբերվող միջատեպից նյարդայնացած ակումբը բացեցի, տեսա թեման ակտիվ էր, միանգամից գրեցի կուտակվածը...


Ալֆ, հավատա, ես մարդու վատը, որ չեմ ուզում, կուզեմ, ավելի ճիշտ համոզված եմ, որ կյանքը իրենց հանդեպ էլ նույնը կանի մի օր: Ախր ո՞նց կարելի է դրանով լավ զգալ, ես չեմ հասկանում դա, ընդհանրապես  չեմ հասկանում: Գրողը տանի՛, դա անասունությունից էլ բեթար ա: Նվաստացնելու, ծաղրելու հետ սեր ունեցողները որտեղի՞ց են: Մինչև հիմա տեսարանը հիշելուց կոկորդումս արցունքների գունդ ա կուտակվում:

----------

Alphaone (04.12.2013), Ripsim (04.12.2013), Vardik! (08.01.2014), Արէա (04.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.12.2013), Նիկեա (22.04.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էսօր շատ անասուն տեսարանի դիտորդ եղա: Մեր դասարանի տղաները ձեռքներին ձնագնդեր պատրաստվում էին հարձակվել մի հատ գիժ մարդ կա/տեսքից 34-37-ի տպավորություն է թողնում,ի դեպ ինքն իր քրտինքով փորձում է փող աշխատել, աչքովս եմ տեսել, թե ոնց է օրացույցը գրախանութից առնում մի քանի դրամ ավել վաճառում/, իր  վրա: Ինքն էլ գոռում է, գնում  աջ ու ձախ, զգում ես, որ վախենում է: Իրենք էլ անասունի նման իրար հետևից ձնագնդերը շպրտում են: Ես էդ տեսարանը մարշուտկի պատուհանից էի տեսնում ու, որ արդեն առաջին կրուգի ավարտն էր ու նորից մեր դպրոցի կողքով անցա, նույն տեսարանն էլ, բայց ավելի սարսափելի: Էդ մարդը պատին սեղմված այլայլված ու վախեցած հայացքով, ոնց հասկացա լացում էր, իսկ իրենք շարունակում էին, ոնց որ քոռեր լինեին...


Ընկած մարդուն խփելու մասին ի՞նչ էի ասում  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (04.12.2013), Enna Adoly (04.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.12.2013), Նիկեա (22.04.2014)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

Քայլելիս աջ ու ձախ թքելը.

Հ.Գ. Տգեղ ստացվեց, բայց ինչ անեմ.

----------

Lílium (16.12.2013), Nihil (31.03.2014), Արևհատիկ (08.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.12.2013), Նիկեա (22.04.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Քայլելիս աջ ու ձախ թքելը.


Հետուառաջ թքելն էլ նենց ոչինչ  :Bad: 

Մարդ չի կարողանում անգամ ուղտերին վիրավորել համեմատությամբ։

----------

boooooooom (30.03.2014), Lílium (31.03.2014), Nihil (31.03.2014), Rhayader (07.01.2014), Vardik! (08.01.2014), Նիկեա (22.04.2014), Տրիբուն (08.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (05.12.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ. շոր առնելու սովորությունը, կամ ավելի ճիշտ էդ մե՜ծ արարողությունը, որ մի հատ նասկի առնելու համար կարողա ամբողջ Դալման պտտվեն ու չգտնեն հարմարը:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.01.2014), keyboard (07.01.2014), Lílium (31.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.01.2014), Նարե91 (07.01.2014), Նիկեա (22.04.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

Էն որ լավ կարդացած, զարգացած, խելքը գլխին են լինում, բայց, որ հանկարծ հարցնում ես, թե որտեղ ա կարդացել տվյալ ինֆոն, դեբիլի պես նայում վրադ` ասելով. << ե՞ս...չեմ կարդացել, գիտեի շուտվանից, կարո՞ղ ա գիտես էդքան պարապ եմ, որ պըտի կարդամ>>  :Bad: 
Ու էդ ժամանակ իրա զարգացած լինելը հավասարվում ա հողին: 
Դե արի մի ասա, ա´յ ախմախ, չիներդ կընկնի՞, որ ասես կարդացել ես:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.01.2014), keyboard (07.01.2014), Vardik! (08.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.01.2014), Նիկեա (22.04.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

Երբ <<քուրիկ ջան>>-ով են դիմում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ. շոր առնելու սովորությունը, կամ ավելի ճիշտ էդ մե՜ծ արարողությունը, որ մի հատ նասկի առնելու համար կարողա ամբողջ Դալման պտտվեն ու չգտնեն հարմարը:


Աղջիկների ավելի քան 90%–ը տենց ա։ Դու ավելի լավ ա՝ հիմիկվանից քեզ ընտելացրու էդ մտքին, որ կնոջդ հետ ամբողջ խանութը կամ խանութների ցանցը ոտքի տակ ես տալու, ամենայն հավանականությամբ՝ մի քանի պտույտ։ Համ էլ էդ հատուկ արարողություն չի. իրենք երբեք չեն նախատեսում էդքան երկար փնտրել։ Որ հարմարը գտնեն, հո էդքան երկար չե՞ն պտտվի, գիտես՝ իրենք չե՞ն հոգնում  :Jpit: ։ Ինչևէ, հետագայում, երբ հոգնած ու ձանձրացած՝ կնոջդ հետ խանութներով ման գալիս լինես, էս ասածս կհիշես ու կմխիթարվես նրանով, որ մենակ դու չես էդ վիճակում, այլ ամուսինների ավելի քան 90%–ը  :Wink: ։

----------

Ambrosine (23.04.2014), boooooooom (31.03.2014), CactuSoul (31.03.2014), SSS (03.04.2014), Vardik! (02.04.2014), Արևհատիկ (26.04.2014), Կաթիլ (02.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2014), Նիկեա (22.04.2014), Վիշապ (31.03.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

վանում է, երբ աղջկան փորձում են փոխել, իբր թե դարձնելով իրենց ուզածը :Angry2:

----------

erexa (24.04.2014), Nihil (21.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.04.2014), Նիկեա (22.04.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> վանում է, երբ աղջկան փորձում են փոխել, իբր թե դարձնելով իրենց ուզածը


Էննա ջան, դա հայ ավանդական տերմինաբանությամբ կոչվում ա «դաստիարակել»  :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա ջան, դա հայ ավանդական տերմինաբանությամբ կոչվում ա «դաստիարակել»


մեկը լինի իրենց դասիտիարակի -_-

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2014), մարդագայլուկ (23.04.2014), Նիկեա (22.04.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կուսությունը

----------

E-la Via (26.04.2014), Lord (08.07.2016), Sagittarius (26.04.2014), մարդագայլուկ (26.04.2014), Յոհաննես (25.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (25.04.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

զավզակությունը  :Sad:

----------

boooooooom (26.04.2014), Vardik! (26.04.2014), Ուլուանա (26.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էմոցիոնալությունը

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ծիծիկներ չունենալը  :Jpit:

----------

Lílium (26.04.2014), Sagittarius (26.04.2014)

----------


## John

> Ծիծիկներ չունենալը


էս պահին մաքսիմում մի հոգի կա, որ քեզ չի վանում, հա՞  :Tongue:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> էս պահին մաքսիմում մի հոգի կա, որ քեզ չի վանում, հա՞


շատերն են, դու չգիտես  ։Պ Իսկ հենց էդ մեկը, ում նկատի ունես, իրականում ծիծիկներ չունի։

----------


## John

> շատերն են, դու չգիտես  ։Պ Իսկ հենց էդ մեկը, ում նկատի ունես, *իրականում ծիծիկներ չունի*։


բայց դու իրան էլ ես սիրում, այսինքն ինքն էլ քեզ չի վանում :ՃՃՃ

----------

Lílium (26.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2014)

----------


## Աբելյան

> շատերն են, դու չգիտես  ։Պ Իսկ հենց էդ մեկը, ում նկատի ունես, իրականում ծիծիկներ չունի։


Կոնչիտան ծիծիկներ չունի՞: :Jpit:

----------


## boooooooom

> Կոնչիտան ծիծիկներ չունի՞:


Բոլորն էլ ունեն  :Smile:

----------


## boooooooom

> Կոնչիտան ծիծիկներ չունի՞:


Բոլորն էլ ունեն  :Smile:  Արամն էլ ունի :դդդ

----------


## sharick

Քյարթիզմն ա վանում, 
Էն , որ ՙՙԼԱՎ ՏՂԱ՚՚ են ուզում երեվալ դա ա վանում, հռհռոցով ծիծաղն ա վանում/ էն ծաղկավոր սառոչկաներ հագնելն ա վանում/  :LOL:  ..
ՄԵկ էլ նիհարությունն ու շատ բոյով լինելն ա վանում   :Jpit:

----------

